# Poll for Canadians Edited... I got one dose of ... and I got the my second shot (two votes allowed)



## damo

Thought it would be interesting to have an actual poll to keep track of the numbers on our *Canadian board* that have been vaccinated and what shot they got.

Added a "still waiting" category.

Also added a new category of getting 2nd shot.  You can have two votes.  When you go add change your vote for your second shot, enter your votes for both your vaccinations.


----------



## bababear_50

First up
AZ for me. March 17th
Ontario

Hugs
Mel


----------



## OnceUponATime15

First shot yesterday

Pfizer


----------



## Donald - my hero

*hubby and I both got jabbed with the AZ on Tuesday at a Rexall in Ontario *


----------



## TammyLynn33

Pfizer on Tuesday ..


----------



## jtdl

Pfizer back in March - was scheduled for second last week but cancelled 

Second shot May 31


----------



## mort1331

Moderna for me...this poll should end up reflecting the same as the rollout of vacines. More pfizer then any right now


----------



## badiggio

wife and I on monday april 5;AZ


----------



## kanerf

Go my second Moderna on 2 April.  BTW you should add J&J since it is currently available.


----------



## damo

kanerf said:


> Go my second Moderna on 2 April.  BTW you should add J&J since it is currently available.



It isn't in Canada (this is the Canadian board).


----------



## kanerf

damo said:


> It isn't in Canada (this is the Canadian board).


I just looked and saw that it was approved in Canada.


----------



## damo

kanerf said:


> I just looked and saw that it was approved in Canada.



It is approved but not available until the end of the month.  I put "other" in the poll for those vaccines that show up later.  Nobody in Canada would have had the J&J vaccine yet.


----------



## Susan2771

Husband and I both got the Moderna this week.  First dose.


----------



## Sue M

Still waiting!  I’m in no man’s land lol. That 66-69 group that can’t get AZ and age group for Pfizer and Moderna hasn’t come up yet. But should soon!  In BC we’re up to 70 currently. 
DH has gotten his first shot of Pfizer last week.

Edit:  today was my lucky day. This afternoon I got my email notification it’s my turn to book!  So going Sunday for my vaccine woohoo


----------



## Susan2771

jtdl said:


> Pfizer back in March - was scheduled for second last week but cancelled


  Sorry to read that they cancelled the second vaccination.  Do you mind if I ask, did they give you a new second appointment date, or did they tell you to hang tight for further instruction?  Just wondering what new timeline they were able to give to you.  Thank-you.


----------



## madeline236

I’m in MB and think we need a new category - not planning to get the shot. Otherwise all those folks will select “other”


----------



## wdwmom3

madeline236 said:


> I’m in MB and think we need a new category - not planning to get the shot. Otherwise all those folks will select “other”



If you aren’t getting the shot you shouldn’t be answering a poll saying you were vaccinated.


----------



## Sue M

Susan2771 said:


> Sorry to read that they cancelled the second vaccination.  Do you mind if I ask, did they give you a new second appointment date, or did they tell you to hang tight for further instruction?  Just wondering what new timeline they were able to give to you.  Thank-you.


In BC they just tell you that you’ll be contacted for second jab.  It seems things are speeding up with our supply. I don’t think they can give a timeline that would be accurate.


----------



## Deanie1

First dose of Pfizer on Tues, April 6. DH is on April 19. We live in the interior of BC. I was so happy to get my vaccine!


----------



## BLAZEY

Still waiting here, I'm 43 so, I think I'll be waiting a bit, as I don't have a job or illness that would put me in a higher priority category. My sister is a Speech and Language Pathologist, so she got hers as an essential health care provider, mom is 73 and got her first jab yesterday. When it becomes available for me I will be getting mine.


----------



## marchingstar

i’m still waiting to be eligible for a vaccine, so i’m not posting on the poll yet. but anecdotally, my wife recently got moderna at a pharmacy in AB. 

she hasn’t had any side effects.


----------



## dvcdisney

We're also still waiting. We're technically on the last stage, so hoping for June.

I didn't vote as I'm also waiting to post when I do get it.


----------



## damo

dvcdisney said:


> We're also still waiting. We're technically on the last stage, so hoping for June.
> 
> I didn't vote as I'm also waiting to post when I do get it.



I set up the poll so that you can change your vote.


----------



## Frozen2014

DH and I got our first Moderna shot today.  Felt quite emotional.  Next one isn't until July.
We're in our mid to late 40s, but we were allowed to sign up due to living in a hot spot.


----------



## ronandannette

marchingstar said:


> i’m still waiting to be eligible for a vaccine, so i’m not posting on the poll yet. but anecdotally, *my wife recently got moderna at a pharmacy in AB.*
> 
> she hasn’t had any side effects.


For those that are eligible, Moderna seems to be what's available here in Alberta (as well as a decent supply of AZ for those 55-64). I haven't heard of anyone getting Pfizer since the initial rounds back in late January.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I've had both  my shots....Pfizer


----------



## Gigi22

Waiting.  Signed up online for a vaccine at my nearest pharmacy, which is participating in the Ontario pilot project for AZ.  Haven’t heard back from them, although I saw them both registering people in person and administering vaccines when I picked up prescriptions yesterday.  I also registered for a vaccine on the provincial website when it opened up for my age group on Wednesday.  I have a reservation for my first vaccine later this month, with a second shot in August.  I was also able to reserve transportation to/from the site where I will get my vaccine, I’m happy for that.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm 44, so still in the waiting class.  Although according to Public Health, I will be getting it in May (possibly the first or second week).  

Has anyone here who is 55 or younger received the AZ vaccine?


----------



## LauraLap

I'm working a short contract at a retirement home (while waiting for travel to come back!) and on the day the residents were getting their second doses, they had one extra dose left and I was the only one there who needed it. So, I got the Pfizer shot by luck of the draw. I'm 42. I'm looking forward to hubby and kids getting it when they are eligible.


----------



## ottawamom

I'm not under 55 but my cousin in Manitoba is. She is a teacher so was able to get a vaccine early. It was AZ. No negative side effects for her. I'm not certain what they are going to do with her second dose as technically they aren't giving it to those under 55 anymore.


----------



## MamaLema

Still waiting


----------



## CanucksRock

ronandannette said:


> For those that are eligible, Moderna seems to be what's available here in Alberta (as well as a decent supply of AZ for those 55-64). I haven't heard of anyone getting Pfizer since the initial rounds back in late January.


Are you outside a major city? Everyone I know (including myself) has got Pfizer at the AHS locations, except two aunts that were in the age range for AstraZeneca.


----------



## marchingstar

CanucksRock said:


> Are you outside a major city? Everyone I know (including myself) has got Pfizer at the AHS locations, except two aunts that were in the age range for AstraZeneca.



my wife got moderna at an AB pharmacy in a major city. so maybe the province is sending moderna to pharmacies?


----------



## ronandannette

CanucksRock said:


> Are you outside a major city? Everyone I know (including myself) has got Pfizer at the AHS locations, except two aunts that were in the age range for AstraZeneca.


No, we're in Calgary.  Pfizer was apparently available early on but not lately.


----------



## CanucksRock

marchingstar said:


> my wife got moderna at an AB pharmacy in a major city. so maybe the province is sending moderna to pharmacies?


Yes, Pharmacies have got a mix. Everyone I know has went to an AHS immunization site because they were able to get an appointment easier/earlier than a pharmacy.  One of my uncles tried to book thru a a pharmacy; it would have been Moderna; but the appt was mid-April. Once his age opened up with AHS, he got an appt within 3 days of booking; so he cancelled the Pharmacy Appt. Good thing; since then there were Moderna delays that caused pharmacies to have to cancel appts.
It is all very convoluted which makes it very confusing to people. Will be nice when it’s just open to anyone that wants to get one.


----------



## bankr63

DW and I got the AZ shot today.  We'll have fun comparing notes across the family.  Mom (92) got the Moderna, Sis got the Pfizer.  

It's been 6 hours since, and I keep waiting for the shoe to drop.  So far no side effects, even the arm doesn't hurt, but I hear AZ can be a doozy so keep waiting for it.


----------



## FigmentSpark

bankr63 said:


> DW and I got the AZ shot today.  We'll have fun comparing notes across the family.  Mom (92) got the Moderna, Sis got the Pfizer.
> 
> It's been 6 hours since, and I keep waiting for the shoe to drop.  So far no side effects, even the arm doesn't hurt, but I hear AZ can be a doozy so keep waiting for it.


Mine was 2 days of no fun, but the first few hours were fine.  Also, still WAY BETTER!!! than either Shingrix dose.


----------



## ronandannette

FigmentSpark said:


> Mine was 2 days of no fun, but the first few hours were fine.  Also, still WAY BETTER!!! than either Shingrix dose.


I got off pretty light with my second dose of Shingrex compare to the first, which was hideous. I’m hoping it will be similar with this even if the first one is rough. I guess one never knows though.


----------



## FigmentSpark

I just kept chanting to myself "bad reaction = good immunity"  Not sure if that's true, but it got me through it.


----------



## LittleFlounder

I’m still waiting for my vaccine (I’m in my late 30s...live in SW Ontario). My mother got her’s 2 weeks ago, Pfizer at a vaccination site. Yesterday my brother-in-law got his at a Walmart pharmacy...he got AZ. So with the 2 of them having their first doses, that’s 25% of my bubble vaccinated!


----------



## MikeJ

ronandannette said:


> I got off pretty light with my second dose of Shingrex compare to the first, which was hideous. I’m hoping it will be similar with this even if the first one is rough. I guess one never knows though.



I got both Shingrex doses last year and had absolutely no reaction to either.  But the AZ?  Holy crap.  I had 24-36 hours of nausea, fatigue, lethargy, and headaches.  It is, however, nice to know my immune system still works...


----------



## Raimiette

My mom (70) got hers (I believe Pfizer) at the beginning of April, next shot is for June she advises.  She's in Hamilton, ON and not a hot spot area, however, she does have several issues that make her a high risk for symptoms (obese, diabetes, smoked for 40 years and has the lungs to show for it, etc.)

I have not got mine yet (36) but I am in a postal code denoted as a high risk hot spot by our PHU (Hamilton, L8N) so they are pushing the vaccines to +50 here right now.  Apparently mobile clinics will be opening for the younger people in this area as well but I have no idea what the timelines are on that.


----------



## Sue M

Susan2771 said:


> Sorry to read that they cancelled the second vaccination.  Do you mind if I ask, did they give you a new second appointment date, or did they tell you to hang tight for further instruction?  Just wondering what new timeline they were able to give to you.  Thank-you.


I went Sunday and got Moderna. At that time I was told to expect August for second vaccine, but could be sooner depending on our supply. They can’t be more accurate, so many variables.


----------



## ronandannette

Due to certain health criteria and a specific recommendation from his doctor, DS (24) is scheduled for his first Moderna shot at her office on Friday. I wasn’t aware family docs had that kind of leeway but apparently they do. That will just leave me in our household but I’ve got an appointment for my first AZ at a WalMart clinic next Monday.


----------



## damo

Bumping this up in anticipation of all the new AZ vaccine recipients!!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Hopefully everyone here in the new age bracket gets their shot asap!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just read on cbc.ca that NS has now opened bookings for the 60-64 age corhort for the PF and MD vaccines starting immediately.  I assume it's because of the extra PF doses being sent to Canada.  That means I am technically three age cohorts away from my shot (40-44) since the AZ is open for 55-64.


----------



## dvcdisney

Now that they are lowering the age limit for AZ, I would hope that they prioritize the essential workers that are at one of the highest risk.

I wish they would make that very clear so that people who aren't at high risk (like myself and anyone who can work from home) don't inadvertently take a vaccine from someone who needs it now.

I saw a news article about a pharmacist who had to turn down essential workers begging him to vaccinate them because they are out there risking their lives. It's so heartbreaking.


----------



## DougEMG

I walked into the SuperStore on Sat Apr 17th to make an appointment and they gave me the AZ shot right then and there.  Made an appointment for my wife on Monday  Apr 19th.


----------



## pigletto

dvcdisney said:


> Now that they are lowering the age limit for AZ, I would hope that they prioritize the essential workers that are at one of the highest risk.
> 
> I wish they would make that very clear so that people who aren't at high risk (like myself and anyone who can work from home) don't inadvertently take a vaccine from someone who needs it now.
> 
> I saw a news article about a pharmacist who had to turn down essential workers begging him to vaccinate them because they are out there risking their lives. It's so heartbreaking.


In our area those deemed priority have already had access to this vaccine and now the criteria is opening up. Nobody is taking someone else’s vaccine. I think it’s important that everyone eligible get their vaccines , and we’ve been determined eligible for this vaccine.


----------



## Gigi22

Just got my shot today around noon.  Pfizer.  Very impressed with the smoothness of the experience at the clinic.  I was in and out in 20 minutes, including the 15 minute waiting period.  I volunteered to do the post-vaccine survey.   The more information we can get about all this, the better off we will all be.


----------



## dvcdisney

pigletto said:


> In our area those deemed priority have already had access to this vaccine and now the criteria is opening up. Nobody is taking someone else’s vaccine. I think it’s important that everyone eligible get their vaccines , and we’ve been determined eligible for this vaccine.



I agree that it's important for everyone (at least a large percentage of the pop) to get vaccinated, but since there is still a shortage, I assumed they would prioritize the highest risk. 

And before they lowered the age, news articles showed doctors asking for more vaccines in order to vaccinate the essential workers since that's what they see being admitted in the hospital. They suggested that they need to be prioritized...so I'm not sure they were enough Moderna/Pfizer to vaccinate them and AZ was not available for the younger than 55 essential workers up until now.

I want to get it asap, but it makes sense to me that the most vulnerable get it first. I'm eligible now but I'm not the most vulnerable.


----------



## pigletto

dvcdisney said:


> I agree that it's important for everyone (at least a large percentage of the pop) to get vaccinated, but since there is still a shortage, I assumed they would prioritize the highest risk.
> 
> And before they lowered the age, news articles showed doctors asking for more vaccines in order to vaccinate the essential workers since that's what they see being admitted in the hospital. They suggested that they need to be prioritized...so I'm not sure they were enough Moderna/Pfizer to vaccinate them and AZ was not available for the younger than 55 essential workers up until now.
> 
> I want to get it asap, but it makes sense to me that the most vulnerable get it first. I'm eligible now but I'm not the most vulnerable.


My husband sits on the board for vaccine  rollout in our community . His role is not medical but he’s privy to the meetings . We have enough vaccine for the priority groups in our area . Our teachers were the first teachers in Ontario to be prioritized. Our health care workers have had their first shots . My entire family are health care workers in different regions and encouraging all to get the shot the minute they are eligible . You are also not restricted by region and if another region has an appointment, encouraged to take it . 

I work from home but have been self employed watching health care workers kids for the duration. I qualify now by age , and I will be getting my shot . I think it’s dangerous to start suggesting one group is  taking a vaccine from someone more eligible . They are wanting these vaccines to go into work places like Amazon to stop those outbreaks . I agree . Prioritize those groups but is the answer is to suggest we all ignore our turn in case there might be a group that doesn’t have it ? Instead , demand that group has it . The people that determine eligibility have given the go ahead based on medical opinion .


----------



## ellbell

I'm one of the lucky ones included in the new age for the Astrazeneca vaccine.  They announced the age going to 40 yesterday.  I'm not 40 yet but turn 40 this year so I signed up for every waitlist I could get on and by 3:30 I got contacted and was able to make my appointment for tomorrow.  I'm really excited.  Because I wasn't picky I'm actually getting mine before my dad who booked his appointment last week but couldn't get in until May 11th.


----------



## alohamom

ellbell said:


> I'm one of the lucky ones included in the new age for the Astrazeneca vaccine.  They announced the age going to 40 yesterday.  I'm not 40 yet but turn 40 this year so I signed up for every waitlist I could get on and by 3:30 I got contacted and was able to make my appointment for tomorrow.  I'm really excited.  Because I wasn't picky I'm actually getting mine before my dad who booked his appointment last week but couldn't get in until May 11th.



Can I ask where you were able to make an appointment?


----------



## ellbell

alohamom said:


> Can I ask where you were able to make an appointment?


I booked at a pharmacy at a food basics in my area.


----------



## dvcdisney

pigletto said:


> My husband sits on the board for vaccine  rollout in our community . His role is not medical but he’s privy to the meetings . We have enough vaccine for the priority groups in our area . Our teachers were the first teachers in Ontario to be prioritized. Our health care workers have had their first shots . My entire family are health care workers in different regions and encouraging all to get the shot the minute they are eligible . You are also not restricted by region and if another region has an appointment, encouraged to take it .
> 
> I work from home but have been self employed watching health care workers kids for the duration. I qualify now by age , and I will be getting my shot . I think it’s dangerous to start suggesting one group is  taking a vaccine from someone more eligible . They are wanting these vaccines to go into work places like Amazon to stop those outbreaks . I agree . Prioritize those groups but is the answer is to suggest we all ignore our turn in case there might be a group that doesn’t have it ? Instead , demand that group has it . The people that determine eligibility have given the go ahead based on medical opinion .



That's wonderful that your community has a very successful vaccine distribution. I'm not privy to what is going on in mine, but I know a few neighbours (can't work from home) who are still waiting...hopefully, they're not waiting anymore. They had suggested that AZ should be given to essential workers 18+ and would alleviate some anxiety if they had opened it up directly to the essential workforce. 

I'm not suggesting that one group is taking the vaccine from anyone. I said I would feel like I am taking it from someone who is more at risk.

I'm glad your husband sits on the board, but I don't have that benefit which is why I'm concerned that it's being opened to people like myself who can work from home. I've been told that I worry about every aspect too much and should just worry about getting the vaccine for my family. It just seems prudent for the province to make sure everyone who needs it now, gets it to alleviate the stress in the hospital.

I will fill out the online form with my local pharmacy and wait for my time to book. 

Thanks for sharing your insights.


----------



## ellbell

dvcdisney said:


> That's wonderful that your community has a very successful vaccine distribution. I'm not privy to what is going on in mine, but I know a few neighbours (can't work from home) who are still waiting...hopefully, they're not waiting anymore. They had suggested that AZ should be given to essential workers 18+ and would alleviate some anxiety if they had opened it up directly to the essential workforce.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that one group is taking the vaccine from anyone. I said I would feel like I am taking it from someone who is more at risk.
> 
> I'm glad your husband sits on the board, but I don't have that benefit which is why I'm concerned that it's being opened to people like myself who can work from home. I've been told that I worry about every aspect too much and should just worry about getting the vaccine for my family. It just seems prudent for the province to make sure everyone who needs it now, gets it to alleviate the stress in the hospital.
> 
> I will fill out the online form with my local pharmacy and wait for my time to book.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your insights.


The government encourages that everyone who is eligible get a vaccine when they are able to get it.  Essential workers have been on the eligible list for awhile. I have a spouse who works outside of the house, children who go to doctors appointments and we all do our essential shopping.  Everytime I step foot out the door (I'm in a hotspot) I'm also at risk.  I'm getting my vaccine because I have every right to get it as soon as my turn has come.  I've waited my turn just as everyone else in my catagory has to.  My friends in BC in the same catagory as me received their first vaccine a month ago. There is no reason for anyone not to sign up if they are eligible, able and willing to get the vaccine and nobody should be discouraged from doing so.


----------



## dvcdisney

ellbell said:


> The government encourages that everyone who is eligible get a vaccine when they are able to get it.  Essential workers have been on the eligible list for awhile. I have a spouse who works outside of the house, children who go to doctors appointments and we all do our essential shopping.  Everytime I step foot out the door (I'm in a hotspot) I'm also at risk.  I'm getting my vaccine because I have every right to get it as soon as my turn has come.  I've waited my turn just as everyone else in my catagory has to.  My friends in BC in the same catagory as me received their first vaccine a month ago. There is no reason for anyone not to sign up if they are eligible, able and willing to get the vaccine and nobody should be discouraged from doing so.



Glad to hear that essential workers in your area have been on the list for a while. In our PHU, they just became  eligible (Group 1) on Apr 16th. That was only 3 days ago. Group 2 is not eligible yet. I'm not in a hotspot.


----------



## ellbell

dvcdisney said:


> Glad to hear that essential workers in your area have been on the list for a while. In our PHU, they just became  eligible (Group 1) on Apr 16th. That was only 3 days ago. Group 2 is not eligible yet. I'm not in a hotspot.


It still shouldn't detract from anyone getting the vaccine.  By getting your vaccine you are also protecting essential workers because you aren't getting in their faces while being sick or ny not getting a friend sick and passing it on.  Getting vaccinated is part of doing your part and giving people a hard time for getting vaccinated when it's their turn is the opposite of what should be done right now.


----------



## Hopeful8

I registered everywhere I could this morning for the AZ vaccine (since ON opened it up as of tomorrow for my age group).  On wait lists with Rexall, Costco - had no luck with Shoppers though - just couldn't get through the online system.  I finally ended up getting an appointment for Saturday and a small pharmacy 30 minutes away.  It was a friend who recommended calling the small pharmacies as her friends had luck with that strategy.  Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## dvcdisney

ellbell said:


> It still shouldn't detract from anyone getting the vaccine.  By getting your vaccine you are also protecting essential workers because you aren't getting in their faces while being sick or ny not getting a friend sick and passing it on.  Getting vaccinated is part of doing your part and giving people a hard time for getting vaccinated when it's their turn is the opposite of what should be done right now.



Not sure why you think I'm giving someone a hard time for getting vaccinated...I feel quite the opposite.

I was posting my concerned and the fact that essential workers in my area have not had the chance to get their vaccine as early as it appears in yours, should show you why I'm concerned.

If the moderators feel that my previous postings are inappropriate, please remove them. Thank you.


----------



## hdrolfe

Hopeful8 said:


> I registered everywhere I could this morning for the AZ vaccine (since ON opened it up as of tomorrow for my age group).  On wait lists with Rexall, Costco - had no luck with Shoppers though - just couldn't get through the online system.  I finally ended up getting an appointment for Saturday and a small pharmacy 30 minutes away.  It was a friend who recommended calling the small pharmacies as her friends had luck with that strategy.  Hope this helps someone else.



I'm on all the lists  including the shoppers/loblaws. My BIL apparently signed up yesterday and got his shot today (he's over 55 though). I have tried calling a few places but get no where... I'll try and be patient lol, but so far that's not my strong suit


----------



## ellbell

dvcdisney said:


> Not sure why you think I'm giving someone a hard time for getting vaccinated...I feel quite the opposite.
> 
> I was posting my concerned and the fact that essential workers in my area have not had the chance to get their vaccine as early as it appears in yours, should show you why I'm concerned.
> 
> If the moderators feel that my previous postings are inappropriate, please remove them. Thank you.


You specifically stated that you were holding off because yoy feel getting the vaccine takes away from others who need it.  We ALL need it.


----------



## dvcdisney

ellbell said:


> You specifically stated that you were holding off because yoy feel getting the vaccine takes away from others who need it.  We ALL need it.



But did I give you a hard time for getting it?

No I didn't.


----------



## ellbell

dvcdisney said:


> But did I give you a hard time for getting it?


Did I say you did?


----------



## dvcdisney

ellbell said:


> Did I say you did?



I believe this part of your response shows that you did:



ellbell said:


> giving people a hard time for getting vaccinated when it's their turn is the opposite of what should be done right now.



was that directed to someone else?


----------



## ellbell

dvcdisney said:


> wish they would make that very clear so that people who aren't at high risk (like myself and anyone who can work from home) don't inadvertently take a vaccine from someone who needs it now.


And this is giving people a hard time.  But you didn't give me one specifically.


----------



## dvcdisney

ellbell said:


> And this is giving people a hard time.  But you didn't give me one specifically.



I'm unclear as to what you find offensive about that statement. Perhaps that's the issue. I didn't say that you or anyone shouldn't get the vaccine. I wanted the the province to be clear about who can get it. I don't want to be in a situation when I do get it and the province realizes that they should have been more specific in saying that they want essential workers to be prioritized...because there has been situations where they go back on what they said originally.

Still not sure why you believed I was giving anyone a hard time. My concern is that they are not clear. It's clear we are in different stages of vaccine rollouts...As I mentioned, the essential workers here have JUST been given the opportunity to book. It sounds like in your area, they have been given more than enough chance to book and likely most have. There was no implication that you or anyone else should not be getting it.

It seems like you were more upset with my belief in giving essential workers priority, rather than giving anyone a hard time. Clearly, I didn't imply that people shouldn't be getting their vaccine.

I don't want to continue this back and forth. It may close the thread and I don't want that. I will not post on this again.


----------



## ellbell

dvcdisney said:


> I'm unclear as to what you find offensive about that statement. Perhaps that's the issue. I didn't say that you or anyone shouldn't get the vaccine. I wanted the the province to be clear about who can get it. I don't want to be in a situation when I do get it and the province realizes that they should have been more specific in saying that they want essential workers to be prioritized...because there has been situations where they go back on what they said originally.
> 
> Still not sure why you believed I was giving anyone a hard time. My concern is that they are not clear. It's clear we are in different stages of vaccine rollouts...As I mentioned, the essential workers here have JUST been given the opportunity to book. It sounds like in your area, they have been given more than enough chance to book and likely most have. There was no implication that you or anyone else should not be getting it.
> 
> It seems like you were more upset with my belief in giving essential workers priority, rather than giving anyone a hard time. Clearly, I didn't imply that people shouldn't be getting their vaccine.


Ok.  I'm not arguing with you any further.  You obviously implied that people who aren't essential and work from home shouldn't get the vaccine.  You are back peddling now. The government is very clear on who is able to be vaccinated and when. I'm just going to ignore you from here on out.


----------



## ronandannette

Happy to finally be able to change my vote from "Still Waiting" to "Got AstraZeneca". First dose received this afternoon at 4:00 pm and three hours later, I can't even see or feel the injection site. Will keep you posted on any side effects that develop but at the moment, I'm extremely optimistic. 

Alberta today expanded age-eligibility at the mass-vaccination centres to any Albertan 40 and over.  That instantly makes 2.3 million Albertans eligible and I pray the line ups go around the block. Today less than 300 people accepted AZ vaccinations province wide.


----------



## pigletto

ronandannette said:


> Happy to finally be able to change my vote from "Still Waiting" to "Got AstraZeneca". First dose received this afternoon at 4:00 pm and three hours later, I can't even see or feel the injection site. Will keep you posted on any side effects that develop but at the moment, I'm extremely optimistic.
> 
> Alberta today expanded age-eligibility at the mass-vaccination centres to any Albertan 40 and over.  That instantly makes 2.3 million Albertans eligible and I pray the line ups go around the block. Today less than 300 people accepted AZ vaccinations province wide.


Yay ! Congratulations on getting your first shot ! Those stats are seriously disappointing. Hopefully it’s just because it was brand new today? One can hope .


----------



## Fellowship9798

Happy for all the folks getting their vaccinations out there.

I'm patiently waiting my turn out here in BC (46 and registered on all the lists I can find).


----------



## ronandannette

pigletto said:


> Yay ! Congratulations on getting your first shot ! Those stats are seriously disappointing. *Hopefully it’s just because it was brand new today? *One can hope .


Sadly, the centres opened April 12. For one example, the centre in Edmonton that has capacity for 7,000/per day only administered 280 doses last Wednesday.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...ton-expo-centre-mass-vaccine-clinic-1.5989513


----------



## damo

ronandannette said:


> Happy to finally be able to change my vote from "Still Waiting" to "Got AstraZeneca". First dose received this afternoon at 4:00 pm and three hours later, I can't even see or feel the injection site. Will keep you posted on any side effects that develop but at the moment, I'm extremely optimistic.
> 
> Alberta today expanded age-eligibility at the mass-vaccination centres to any Albertan 40 and over.  That instantly makes 2.3 million Albertans eligible and I pray the line ups go around the block. Today less than 300 people accepted AZ vaccinations province wide.



I think they had really hit the saturation point with the AZ vaccine.  Everyone who was going to get it had already gotten it.  Lots of those 55 year olds figure that they can just wait for the Pfizer since age limits keep dropping.


----------



## ellbell

damo said:


> I think they had really hit the saturation point with the AZ vaccine.  Everyone who was going to get it had already gotten it.  Lots of those 55 year olds figure that they can just wait for the Pfizer since age limits keep dropping.


Lots of people are soafraid to get it because the hype around the blood clots.  Not enough people realize you have a higher chance of getting a blood clot if you catch covid and many women don't realize that the birth control they take daily has a higher chance of causing a blood clot then this vaccine.  The media scared people and then the pauses onusing it emphasized to people that there was something to worry about.


----------



## ronandannette

damo said:


> I think they had really hit the saturation point with the AZ vaccine.  Everyone who was going to get it had already gotten it.  *Lots of those 55 year olds figure that they can just wait for the Pfizer since age limits keep dropping.*


Bad strategy. There's absolutely no guarantee the (now) 40-64 age group *will ever* be offered Pfizer or Moderna. There's nothing that requires the provinces and/or their health regions to do so while a perfectly viable alternative exists.  And for my money, whatever we do have of the mRNA vaccine supplies should be prioritized as second doses for the many, many people that are currently waiting indefinitely.


----------



## bcwife76

Same! I'm 45, hubby is 44 and we are now on several waitlists!! Here's hoping we get our calls soooooonnnnn!!


----------



## flower_petals

As an ECE, it was getting pretty annoying having to wait.  Working with non-masked kids all day, sometimes can get your anxiety up, but you try not to think about it too much.  I'm in a postal hotspot, but the cut off was 50.  I'm 47.  So yay! I will be making my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I am in Manitoba and they also lowered the eligibility age for AZ to 40. I am 46 and DH is 52, so we both registered, just waiting for calls. We are currently self-isolating because DS (11) was exposed at school on April 8, but his test came back negative so we can leave the house for the shot as early as Friday.
*Edited to add I am 45, not 46. Not sure why I keep saying that.


----------



## quandrea

AstraZeneca went into my arm today. So pleased!


----------



## Starwind

Got AZ as a walk-in at a local pharmacy today, one of two walk-ins they were able to do this morning - the rest were all appointments.

I was there when they opened and asked; had to be there anyways, so it wasn't a special trip.

One note: I was talking with one gentleman while we were both waiting afterward; he had an appointment for Pfizer for next week that he is now going to cancel since he got AZ today. If you are in a similar position and have multiple appointments -- cancel the one(s) you don't need instead of being a "no show", so they can allocate that vaccine dose to someone else in advance!


----------



## Aladora

My husband heard that there was a nearby Shoppers that had 3 doses left so I raced down and got their last dose! AZ and I could not be happier to get my first dose!


----------



## Where's Wall-E

My husband and I are scheduled for AZ tomorrow afternoon! We snagged spots as soon as BC announced it lowered the age for pharmacy AZ doses to 40+.


----------



## quandrea

So nice to hear all these stories today.


----------



## damo

quandrea said:


> So nice to hear all these stories today.



I think we added 10 AZ shots today!


----------



## Where's Wall-E

damo said:


> I think we added 10 AZ shots today!



Probably all us 40-55 year olds in B.C. who were finally eligible for AZ!


----------



## Starwind

Where's Wall-E said:


> Probably all us 40-55 year olds in B.C. who were finally eligible for AZ!



And ON !


----------



## quandrea

Side effects have begun. Excruciating headache and strangely, my lower jaw and teeth are very painful. Almost as though I’ve been punched repeatedly.


----------



## ronandannette

quandrea said:


> Side effects have begun. Excruciating headache and strangely, my lower jaw and teeth are very painful. Almost as though I’ve been punched repeatedly.


 Is that with AstraZeneca?!? I'm at 25 hours now and have nothing - I can't even see or feel where the needle went in. Not at all what I was bracing for after my Shingrex ordeal.


----------



## pangyal

The hubster got his AZ shot today too! The dropping of the age limit was clearly needed as the bookings filled up much quicker than they have with the last few changes to the eligibility, at least here in the GTA and in our area.


----------



## quandrea

ronandannette said:


> Is that with AstraZeneca?!? I'm at 25 hours now and have nothing - I can't even see or feel where the needle went in. Not at all what I was bracing for after my Shingrex ordeal.


Yes AZ. No pain at all at the injection site. The sore jaw is really unpleasant.


----------



## damo

quandrea said:


> Yes AZ. No pain at all at the injection site. The sore jaw is really unpleasant.



Hope you feel better soon.  It is so bizarre how some people have no side effects and others really suffer.


----------



## bababear_50

quandrea said:


> Yes AZ. No pain at all at the injection site. The sore jaw is really unpleasant.



Hi Hon
I hope it doesn't last too long and is just you are building strong antibodies.
If at all concerned call to check with Dr.
Thinking of you
Hugs
Mel


----------



## samsteele

quandrea said:


> Yes AZ. No pain at all at the injection site. The sore jaw is really unpleasant.


Hope you feel better soon. Def call your family md if lasts much longer. My parents had Moderna and just sore arm for 48 hrs plus general tiredness for a week. AZ sounds very different. Hang in there.


----------



## quandrea

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> I hope it doesn't last too long and is just you are building strong antibodies.
> If at all concerned call to check with Dr.
> Thinking of you
> Hugs
> Mel


Thanks Mel. I don’t feel too bad. I’m sure I’ll be fine in a day or two.


----------



## bcwife76

Where's Wall-E said:


> Probably all us 40-55 year olds in B.C. who were finally eligible for AZ!


Super jealous. I'm on like 6 waitlists here in Surrey for AZ! Hoping to get a call/email soon.


----------



## damo

samsteele said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Def call your family md if lasts much longer. My parents had Moderna and just sore arm for 48 hrs plus general tiredness for a week. AZ sounds very different. Hang in there.



It seems very individualized.  My DH and I had AZ and no side effects whatsoever other than a very, very mild headache the next day which may not have even been related.


----------



## juniorbugman

quandrea said:


> Side effects have begun. Excruciating headache and strangely, my lower jaw and teeth are very painful. Almost as though I’ve been punched repeatedly.


It is funny that my family all got the Pfizzer one and the next day my sister and brother both felt like a Mac truck had driven into their arm.  I didn't feel that bad.   Hope you fell better soon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*in less than 12 hours my hubby felt like poop, around 15 he started running a fever,  achy, no appetite (which is pretty serious for him ) the next day was a complete right off,  he was tired and felt like he'd be run over by a truck.  By dinner time he started to feel better,  managed to sleep thru the night and woke up the next day feeling fine. So all totalled maybe 36 hours.  Me? Sore arm and it oddly felt numb to my fingers,  swollen lymph node under that arm for about 2 days.   Today marks 2 weeks for us!

ETA WE had the AZ jab at a Rexall *


----------



## ellbell

Donald - my hero said:


> *in less than 12 hours my hubby felt like poop, around 15 he started running a fever,  achy, no appetite (which is pretty serious for him ) the next day was a complete right off,  he was tired and felt like he'd be run over by a truck.  By dinner time he started to feel better,  managed to sleep thru the night and woke up the next day feeling fine. So all totalled maybe 36 hours.  Me? Sore arm and it oddly felt numb to my fingers,  swollen lymph node under that arm for about 2 days.   Today marks 2 weeks for us!
> 
> ETA WE had the AZ jab at a Rexall *


I'm glad I'm not the only one who had some numbness.  It only lasted a few hours but was a bit concerning since it wasn't listed as a side effect.


----------



## Silvermist999

Donald - my hero said:


> *in less than 12 hours my hubby felt like poop, around 15 he started running a fever,  achy, no appetite (which is pretty serious for him ) the next day was a complete right off,  he was tired and felt like he'd be run over by a truck.  By dinner time he started to feel better,  managed to sleep thru the night and woke up the next day feeling fine. So all totalled maybe 36 hours.  Me? Sore arm and it oddly felt numb to my fingers,  swollen lymph node under that arm for about 2 days.   Today marks 2 weeks for us!
> 
> ETA WE had the AZ jab at a Rexall *



Thanks for sharing this.  Although we haven’t heard of any serious side effects  from anyone we know yet, my husband and I decided we will book our appointments on separate days, just in case, for the sake of our kids.


----------



## Fellowship9798

bcwife76 said:


> Super jealous. I'm on like 6 waitlists here in Surrey for AZ! Hoping to get a call/email soon.



Same here. I'm probably on 10 different wait lists near home (Cloverdale) and work (Port Coquitlam). Seems like the thing to do if you really want to go quickly may be to find small pharmacies outside the big chains that may not have as many people searching for them online. Or wait a bit and see if these wait lists actually work.


----------



## pigletto

My sister in law had a handful of friends get the shot in Toronto yesterday and just messaged me to say most of them were feeling pretty rough after ( headaches , body aches , chills etc) . She suggested to start with Tylenol or Advil this evening to get ahead of it a bit .
I almost feel bad mentioning that because I don’t want to scare anyone away from getting a vaccine . But I suppose a day of feeling awful after the shot is far preferable to feeling awful from Covid .


----------



## damo

pigletto said:


> My sister in law had a handful of friends get the shot in Toronto yesterday and just messaged me to say most of them were feeling pretty rough after ( headaches , body aches , chills etc) . She suggested to start with Tylenol or Advil this evening to get ahead of it a bit .
> I almost feel bad mentioning that because I don’t want to scare anyone away from getting a vaccine . But I suppose a day of feeling awful after the shot is far preferable to feeling awful from Covid .



I totally expected side effects.  I think most people probably go into it thinking that there will be some sort of reaction.


----------



## hdrolfe

pigletto said:


> My sister in law had a handful of friends get the shot in Toronto yesterday and just messaged me to say most of them were feeling pretty rough after ( headaches , body aches , chills etc) . She suggested to start with Tylenol or Advil this evening to get ahead of it a bit .
> I almost feel bad mentioning that because I don’t want to scare anyone away from getting a vaccine . But I suppose a day of feeling awful after the shot is far preferable to feeling awful from Covid .



I'm expecting to feel like this, and hoping not. But I do agree that one day of feeling bad is better than covid for sure! Plus, working from home, I haven't used any of my sick leave, or very little of it any way (and yes I know I am lucky to have sick leave to use) so if I am not feeling well I will take a day off. But hopefully I won't have to.


----------



## ellbell

Got my AZ vaccination yesterday.  Today I feel pretty decent.  Tired and have a sore arm but that's about it.   Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Aladora

AZ yesterday as well. Sore arm was the only symptom until I went to bed and then I started to run a low grade fever, had chills on and off all night, and now I have a wicked headache but that's likely from lack of sleep. Arm is still really sore. 

Oh well, not complaining at all though, SUPER glad I got it!


----------



## Frozen2014

Interesting poll and response.  Seems like very few got Moderna (I'm one of few).
Good that they lowered the AZ age so that more people can get vaccinated.


----------



## samsteele

First AZ shot this morning. No major symptoms but still early hours. Also would have preferred Moderna but with current shortages likely would have been waiting many weeks more.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

AstraZeneca late yesterday.  Very sore arm, wicked headache.  I had to open the window last night because I was too hot.  Not sure if it was fever or night sweats   I'm thinking it was the later.  DH says he feels great.  We both didn't sleep well last night.  It is unusual for me NOT to sleep well, so that might be part of why I have a headache too.  

But other than that...no other symptoms.  My timmy's steeped tea tasted fantastic...so my taste and smell are still in tact


----------



## bcwife76

Fellowship9798 said:


> Same here. I'm probably on 10 different wait lists near home (Cloverdale) and work (Port Coquitlam). Seems like the thing to do if you really want to go quickly may be to find small pharmacies outside the big chains that may not have as many people searching for them online. Or wait a bit and see if these wait lists actually work.


We're in Cloverdale too! On several lists around here and Langley. Then a friend told me about a small pharmacy in Delta (120th and 84th) but when I checked they had ONE appt left, this Friday at 2:30 (when my kids are getting out of school). Sigh. So I'm on the waitlist there too  My husband works in Richmond but hasn't joined any waitlists there.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*If anyone in Ontario is in the 45+ age group and still considering waiting for either Pfizer or Moderna, don't do it! My health unit is way out in front of any other area of the country, we're at 28% of eligible adults receiving at least one shot but I pre-registered on March 9th because I'm in an at risk category. I still haven't heard back from the health unit with my booking code. The possibility of the wait becoming even longer once they shift the priority of vaccines is growing by the day. I jumped on the websites of every location within driving distance the day it dropped to 55+ and in 2 days we both got poked. 
Please don't wait, do your (credible science based) research, talk to your primary medical team if you need to and then get the first vaccine you can find! *


----------



## hdrolfe

Got mine! My arm is sore, everyone ahead of me said it doesn't hurt and they didn't feel it. I did though, don't care but hope that isn't a sign I will have a bad reaction.


----------



## wdwmom3

Just got home from getting my AZ shot .


----------



## Nahanni

Got my Pfizer shot 7:30 last night. Barely felt the needle and nothing more than a very minor soreness at injection site (they poked me within my smallpox vaccine scar).
Brother got AZ a couple weeks back and had the fever, chills, etc others are reporting but gone by the next morning.


----------



## pigletto

I’ve been vaccinated!!! 
Astra Zeneca ! Next appointment August 11th !


----------



## quandrea

Side effects seem to be lifting. I was really sick from about 8:30 last night until about 3:30 today. Fever got as high as 102. It’s been pretty miserable. But short lived.


----------



## pigletto

quandrea said:


> Side effects seem to be lifting. I was really sick from about 8:30 last night until about 3:30 today. Fever got as high as 102. It’s been pretty miserable. But short lived.


I had my shot at 1:15 . By 3:00 I wanted to lay my head down anywhere I could and I felt achey. Took some Advil and I’m feeling better now . Nothing as bad as you felt , but I definitely felt it coming .
I’m glad you are starting to feel better . I’ll stay on top of the Tylenol and Advil tonight .


----------



## Spotthecat

Got my AZ today, and DH got his Pfizer at the same time (my drive was 5 minutes, his was 30 min, I win ha!). The pharmacist who gave me the shot said to stay off the pain meds tonight, to wait until tomorrow so that nothing interferes with the immune response building up. Weird no one else was told this?!? Now I'm PARANOID I'm going to get a doozey of a headache...

Anyways, now we're going to compare symptoms and see the differences. Both of us are thinking the kids should make dinner though


----------



## Fellowship9798

bcwife76 said:


> We're in Cloverdale too! On several lists around here and Langley. Then a friend told me about a small pharmacy in Delta (120th and 84th) but when I checked they had ONE appt left, this Friday at 2:30 (when my kids are getting out of school). Sigh. So I'm on the waitlist there too  My husband works in Richmond but hasn't joined any waitlists there.


 
Well hello neighbor! I got a waitlist notification around noon today from Save-on-Foods near home to book an appointment, so I took the first available spot Monday morning. And I got another notification from Costco that some spots were open but by the time I saw that e-mail they were all gone. Hopefully things come quickly for you too!


----------



## hdrolfe

I had a nap when qork was done, kiddo woke me up to ask where dinner is... pizza it is!


----------



## FinnFogg

My husband and I got the AZ vaccine first thing yesterday morning. Booked appointments as soon as the lowered the age in BC to 40 on Monday.  Felt great all day yesterday, but it hit both of us like a ton of bricks over night last night - Fever, chills, aches, pains, nausea. We are both better today, but still pretty tired. Totally worth it though, and still super excited to have started the vaccination process!


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks to all for writing your reactions (or no reaction), I am glad I always have lots of tylenol and advil on hand (I get migraines a lot). I have a walmart grocery order for pick up in the morning and I wonder if I should move it to Friday just in case. We have plenty of food around any way, I just like to have them set up regularly now as it can be harder to get a spot.


----------



## bcwife76

Fellowship9798 said:


> Well hello neighbor! I got a waitlist notification around noon today from Save-on-Foods near home to book an appointment, so I took the first available spot Monday morning. And I got another notification from Costco that some spots were open but by the time I saw that e-mail they were all gone. Hopefully things come quickly for you too!


Hubby and I both have appt now for May 8th at a pharmacy on 137th and 72nd Ave! I'm keeping us on all the waitlists though in case something closer to home/sooner pops up. But at least we have appointments!


----------



## quandrea

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks to all for writing your reactions (or no reaction), I am glad I always have lots of tylenol and advil on hand (I get migraines a lot). I have a walmart grocery order for pick up in the morning and I wonder if I should move it to Friday just in case. We have plenty of food around any way, I just like to have them set up regularly now as it can be harder to get a spot.


I would move it.


----------



## damo

Woah!  AZ shots have almost doubled in the past two days!


----------



## lisaviolet

The 8th of April, Pfizer - Toronto.

No side effects whatsoever. I self-inject with the exact same needle/same location, so maybe my arm just said, "Whatever".


----------



## hdrolfe

quandrea said:


> I would move it.



Moved to Saturday, and my jaw is aching. Not sure if that's the shot (I thought it would take longer to feel anything) or the fact I grind my teeth a lot. I'm sure I am going to think I have every symptom in the list over the next day or two.


----------



## wdwmom3

hdrolfe said:


> Moved to Saturday, and my jaw is aching. Not sure if that's the shot (I thought it would take longer to feel anything) or the fact I grind my teeth a lot. I'm sure I am going to think I have every symptom in the list over the next day or two.



Try a heating pad on your jaw.  If it’s from tension of grinding your teeth it may help.


----------



## quandrea

hdrolfe said:


> Moved to Saturday, and my jaw is aching. Not sure if that's the shot (I thought it would take longer to feel anything) or the fact I grind my teeth a lot. I'm sure I am going to think I have every symptom in the list over the next day or two.


If you’re like me the jaw was the first symptom. It only lasted for a few hours, before giving way to everything else. Take care.


----------



## Fellowship9798

bcwife76 said:


> Hubby and I both have appt now for May 8th at a pharmacy on 137th and 72nd Ave! I'm keeping us on all the waitlists though in case something closer to home/sooner pops up. But at least we have appointments!



Well I’m now vaccinated with AZ here in BC. 

 bcwife76, I got a flurry of notifications all day as different waitlists came up. I started with an appointment on Monday morning next week, then another came to move it up to tomorrow afternoon and an hour later another that I could book for this evening. Hope you may see the same. 

Now to get myself off of the lists so I’m not delaying others waiting for their notification...


----------



## TommyJK

Wife and I got the AZ this afternoon.  One down.  One to go.

So far arm has become increasingly sore throughout the evening.  Will update tomorrow if any other reactions occur.


----------



## Sunelis

Getting my first shot of AZ this saturday.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Update...as the day wore on, my headache disappeared, but I started feeling nausea, and achy back and shoulders.  I'm extremely tired....but whipped up some supper, and now watching Yellowstone.  Dh has flu like symptoms.  Fever/chills, achy all over and just a general feeling like cr ap.  He's in bed watching the Oilers game.   Heading to bed soon, and hopefully when we wake up tomorrow, we feel better....if not, we know we are having a good reaction, and building good immunity


----------



## hdrolfe

I went to bed at 10:30, though kiddo was an hour behind me so I didn't actually get to sleep then. At least he made his own snack. I was very tired and my jaw quite achy. This morning I am ok so far, more tired than usual, my injection arm is a bit achy, so not sure I'll last the whole day of work but also very glad I didn't have to drive anywhere as the roads are a big mess, snow fell and no salt/sanders out. Glad I moved that Walmart pick up to Saturday. 

Still super happy to have had the shot!


----------



## TommyJK

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Update...as the day wore on, my headache disappeared, but I started feeling nausea, and achy back and shoulders.  I'm extremely tired....but whipped up some supper, and now watching Yellowstone.  Dh has flu like symptoms.  Fever/chills, achy all over and just a general feeling like cr ap.  He's in bed watching the Oilers game.   Heading to bed soon, and hopefully when we wake up tomorrow, we feel better....if not, we know we are having a good reaction, and building good immunity



This is me and my wife.  I have muscle soreness like you describe (but no nausea thankfully).  Wife has the fever and chills.


----------



## NFLDERS

TommyJK said:


> This is me and my wife.  I have muscle soreness like you describe (but no nausea thankfully).  Wife has the fever and chills.



I'm waiting for my first Pfizer shot May 1st. Nausea and vomiting my most worrisome symptoms, hoping my seabands help.


----------



## Aladora

Update:

AZ shot Tuesday, went to bed a bit early last night, had a good (or what passes for good in my world!) night's sleep and woke up this morning feeling almost back to normal. The only lingering effect is the sore arm and even that is not as bad as it was yesterday.


----------



## SpiritM

My husband and I both received the Pfizer vaccine last week.  Happy to report no side effects other than a sore muscle at injection site for him. I’m more relaxed and felt nothing.


----------



## juniorbugman

SpiritM said:


> My husband and I both received the Pfizer vaccine last week. Happy to report no side effects other than a sore muscle at injection site for him. I’m more relaxed and felt nothing.


I am glad to hear that there is somebody else who got the pfizer and didn't feel any side effects as my brother and sister both had sore arms and I didn't.


----------



## Where's Wall-E

Husband and I got AZ around 5:00 pm last night. Both has BONKERS dreams which affected our sleep. So, not sure if the fatigue today is related to poor sleep or the vaccination. Otherwise, site of the injection is quite sore, but so far so good for other symptoms.


----------



## amy-bee-0

AZ yesterday morning.  Chills, aches and a fever of 102.9 last night.  Mostly gone this morning but still achy.  Keep telling myself that it's a good sign that it's generating an immune response.


----------



## ottawamom

And Astra Zeneca is in the lead by one shot! Just adding a little humour to the thread.


----------



## damo

ottawamom said:


> And Astra Zeneca is in the lead by one shot! Just adding a little humour to the thread.



Two!!!  I think on Sunday there were 19 AZ shots registered on the poll and still waiting was at 40%.


----------



## pangyal

juniorbugman said:


> I am glad to hear that there is somebody else who got the pfizer and didn't feel any side effects as my brother and sister both had sore arms and I didn't.


My dad and I both had Pfizer last month and neither of us had any side effects either (though he did sleep all afternoon the next day, which definitely could have been a side effect, or just a lack of sleep from staying up too late yammering with me the night before).


----------



## Hopeful8

Got my AZ tonight, will report back on how I feel tomorrow! 

A friend of mine got hers on Tuesday and was just tired the next day, her husband a very mild flu like symptoms.

Edit:   Feeling okay this morning, definitely fatigued/tired and had a headache when I woke up but that's going away.  Husband felt fine this morning.
Edit this evening:  we both feel unwell, achy, fatigued.


----------



## pigletto

I’m officially out of the woods and feeling much better ( had my shot yesterday around 1pm) but I was feeling pretty bad this morning. Mostly headache and body aches. By afternoon it was just the headache and I’m pretty much all better this evening. Totally worth it !


----------



## bcwife76

My waitlists just kept coming and coming in! We've now gone from May 8th to May 1st to April 26th to April 25th! So soon I can change my vote on the poll ;-)


----------



## juniorbugman

My nephews girlfriend received her first shot this morning and she got Pfizzer.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

So happy to finally be able to participate in this poll!  Hubby and I both got AZ at our local pharmacy last night. He had some chills through the night and was feeling pretty achy this morning. I have arm soreness that's comparable to when I get the flu shot and a bit of joint achiness (esp hips, knees, and fingers) but nothing that's really slowing me down.  Mostly I just feel happy and relieved to be doing my part to contribute to herd immunity and to also be working towards keeping myself safer. I run a small private (unlicensed) home daycare and look after 1 and 2 year olds who are too young for masks and who need a lot of close contact as a regular part of their care. In my province (Ontario), only licensed home daycares are included in phase 2 vaccinations so I'm especially thankful to be old enough to qualify for this vaccine as I would otherwise be likely waiting for several more weeks for a "shot" at any form of protection. Who knew I'd ever be grateful to be almost 50!


----------



## Spotthecat

I had the ZD on Wednesday around 3 pm, and roughly 12 hours later I had mild fever, aches, chills, wicked headache. I slept most of Thrusday, but woke up Friday morning feeling fine. Not sure why it hits some like a mack truck, and others nothing.


----------



## LuvMyEAR

DH and I received our Pfizer shots yesterday, April 22, in a clinic in Dartmouth, NS. I was so impressed with the process and the people working there!  Our 2nd shot is scheduled for Aug 5.

The lengthy gap between shots is still a bit concerning at this point, but something over which we have no control, so will be back at the clinic in Aug, ready for the next round.


----------



## Where's Wall-E

Where's Wall-E said:


> Husband and I got AZ around 5:00 pm last night. Both has BONKERS dreams which affected our sleep. So, not sure if the fatigue today is related to poor sleep or the vaccination. Otherwise, site of the injection is quite sore, but so far so good for other symptoms.



I spoke to soon. Around 1:30 yesterday afternoon I got hit by the truck that is AZ side effects. Fever, aches, the whole bit. Feeling much better today, despite still having a bit of a headache. I woke up in the middle of the night absolutely drenched in sweat. Good times.


----------



## quandrea

Where's Wall-E said:


> I spoke to soon. Around 1:30 yesterday afternoon I got hit by the truck that is AZ side effects. Fever, aches, the whole bit. Feeling much better today, despite still having a bit of a headache. I woke up in the middle of the night absolutely drenched in sweat. Good times.


Hope you keep improving. Dh told me it comes back in waves as you get better. He was right. On and off today I’d get hit with waves of nausea and headache. Otherwise fine today.


----------



## mkmommy

I got AZ 2 weeks ago at Walmart and got a
2nd appointment at the end of the appointment for  July.

Side effects similar to lots fever and headache for about 24 hours . I remember thinking  if I feel
Like this from the vaccine can you imagine how terrible I would feel if your got COVID-19  .

Hope everyone gets their Vaccine soon, it was a sense of relief and optimism.


----------



## pigletto

My husband and I got our shots together on Wednesday afternoon. I got sick and he had no reaction at all . Then last night I woke up in the middle of the night because I was way too warm .. and realized it was because my husband was snuggled up to me and had a fever. He was like a furnace. He had a headache most of today but he’s much better this evening. It took him more than 30 hours to have a reaction at all which was odd. I thought he wasn’t going to have one .


----------



## Hopeful8

Pigletto, we had ours Thursday evening and I woke up early Friday morning feeling tired and headachy.  My husband was fine. But about 18 hrs after having the shot, he felt really awful.  Odd that it takes some people so long to have a reaction. 

I had a pretty bad night last night,  chills and felt terrible.  But still SO grateful to feel this way...ha, never thought I'd be grateful to feel yucky!


----------



## Sunelis

Had my first AZ shot this morning at 11:00. So far just muscle pain at the site of injection. Will see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## LittleFlounder

I changed my vote! I got the vaccine yesterday, at a vaccination site through our health unit (in Ontario)...I got Moderna. Side effects for me- very sore arm, tiredness, and a little bit of dizziness/light headed....mostly my sore arm is the worst side effect(i can mostly ignore it).


----------



## damo

If our little poll is a good representation of the general public, we'd be nicely on our way to herd immunity!!!!


----------



## ronandannette

hdrolfe said:


> *Thanks to all for writing your reactions (or no reaction)*, I am glad I always have lots of tylenol and advil on hand (I get migraines a lot). I have a walmart grocery order for pick up in the morning and I wonder if I should move it to Friday just in case. We have plenty of food around any way, I just like to have them set up regularly now as it can be harder to get a spot.


This took me a little off-guard. I was vaccinated with AZ this past Monday. No reaction whatsoever, none - I couldn't even see or feel the spot where the needle went in. Now here 6 days later, the vaccination site is warm and feels like a bruise - not muscle soreness, just painful when pressed on. Of course it's nothing to be alarmed about but it does strike me as weird for it to be so delayed.


----------



## ronandannette

damo said:


> If our little poll is a good representation of the general public, we'd be nicely on our way to herd immunity!!!!


We've got a bit of a ways to go yet.


----------



## damo

ronandannette said:


> We've got a bit of a ways to go yet.
> View attachment 570348



Just goes to show you that our little Disney board is not a good representation of the general public yet!


----------



## bcwife76

Yay, I just got to change my vote!! Hubby and I both got AZ at Costco Pharmacy this morning


----------



## amw

Gen x-er. Just got my AZ. Happy tears.


----------



## ottawamom

ronandannette said:


> This took me a little off-guard. I was vaccinated with AZ this past Monday. No reaction whatsoever, none - I couldn't even see or feel the spot where the needle went in. Now here 6 days later, the vaccination site is warm and feels like a bruise - not muscle soreness, just painful when pressed on. Of course it's nothing to be alarmed about but it does strike me as weird for it to be so delayed.


Mine was similar. I didn't feel anything for the first few days. Then the spot where I had the injection was sore to the touch for a few days. Everyone is different.


----------



## bcwife76

24 hours post-AZ shot. Last night dh had body chills and a fever of 101.5. He called in sick to work today, though his fever is now gone. He's just super tired (plus he had an awful sleep). My arm is a bit sore and I had a headache, but overall feeling pretty good so far.


----------



## E&Cmom

I got the Phizer about a month ago. I am a health care worker. DH got the AZ a week and a half ago.

We are in BC and my neighbourhood is unfortunately one of the hot zones


----------



## SCCNJ

my husband and I got our first AZ vaccines today at 11:30am. Went for a hike afterwards and felt fine. I’m feeling a bit tired and a little blah now at 5:30. That’s okay though Godspeed immune system!

* A little update to help others know what to maybe expect.   Last night was rough. It started with hip/sides of stomach pain and by the 11th hour full body aches,  cold and feeling very flu'ish.  I'm not sure if I had a fever but if I did it was mild and I sweat it out. This morning I feel mostly ok, almost like the day after you are ill if that makes sense.  So on a whole not bad at all.


----------



## 22Tink

Still waiting here in central BC but finally booked for May 3rd!


----------



## Where's Wall-E

SCCNJ said:


> my husband and I got our first AZ vaccines today at 11:30am. Went for a hike afterwards and felt fine. I’m feeling a bit tired and a little blah now at 5:30. That’s okay though Godspeed immune system!
> 
> * A little update to help others know what to maybe expect.   Last night was rough. It started with hip/sides of stomach pain and by the 11th hour full body aches,  cold and feeling very flu'ish.  I'm not sure if I had a fever but if I did it was mild and I sweat it out. This morning I feel mostly ok, almost like the day after you are ill if that makes sense.  So on a whole not bad at all.



Right? That AZ plays games. "I'm totally fine. I'm lucky. I feel great." ** 4 hours later ** "I want to crawl in a hole and cry."


----------



## pigletto

Where's Wall-E said:


> Right? That AZ plays games. "I'm totally fine. I'm lucky. I feel great." ** 4 hours later ** "I want to crawl in a hole and cry."


It was almost embarrassing. Every time I told my husband or someone that I felt fine, I’d end up sick and weepy an hour or two later . It took a few days to get back to normal completely.


----------



## SCCNJ

Yes! This day 2 is a weird one. How I feel seems to be changing all the time     .


----------



## bcwife76

So my husband started feeling the side effects less than 12 hours after getting the shot (we got it 11am on Sunday morning). Headache, fever, chills. My best friend got her shot yesterday at 10am and within 8 hours had the same symptoms. I also had the same symptoms but they didn't hit me until yesterday afternoon (so maybe 26 hours after getting the shot?) AZ definitely likes to play games with ya ;-) Dh is feeling much better and is back at work today, I'm feeling much better (just a bit of a sore arm still), bestie is still feeling yucky.


----------



## 2Lunds

GenX sporting AZ here!  And it was POISON   6 hours after the shot: fever, chills, body ache so bad there was not a single comfortable position to be found.  Sat on the toilet whilst barfing into a bin for most of the night.  Throbbing headache for 2 days.  Worth every second though.  I was so relieved when I booked the appt that I sat down and ugly-cried for about 15 minutes after.


----------



## hdrolfe

2Lunds said:


> GenX sporting AZ here!  And it was POISON   6 hours after the shot: fever, chills, body ache so bad there was not a single comfortable position to be found.  Sat on the toilet whilst barfing into a bin for most of the night.  Throbbing headache for 2 days.  Worth every second though.  I was so relieved when I booked the appt that I sat down and ugly-cried for about 15 minutes after.



That's an intense reaction! Just think of how well your body will be prepared to fight the virus now. Hope you are feeling better now!


----------



## 2Lunds

hdrolfe said:


> That's an intense reaction! Just think of how well your body will be prepared to fight the virus now. Hope you are feeling better now!


TOTALLY.  I'm an Avenger now


----------



## Donald - my hero

2Lunds said:


> TOTALLY.  I'm an Avenger now


*oh good one!! Vaccinated UNITE!!


*


----------



## Starwind

A quick update.  As I have posted before, got AZ first dose last week Tuesday [one a week ago].  Next day was "where is that bus?!" with aches, headache, fever, sore arm.  Day after that felt fine except for lingering sore arm.

And a small dime-size solid pink/red circle spot at the injection site. That was extremely itchy but did not look like a "rash" per se, more like a big hive. The upper arm there was still sore. And warm. The "spot" grew by the next morning [Fri] to a spot shaped somewhere between a heart and the shape of Australia, about 1 3/4 by 1 3/4 inches and still resembling something like a single weirdly shaped pink/red hive. Still very itchy etc. Saturday it was a bit bigger about 2" x 2". Sunday it started being less red and itchy [finally!!]. Monday it shrank. Today it appears to be gone, no more itching, and arm wasn't sore anymore by this afternoon. 

Googling suggests this fits with what is known as "Covid Arm" -- except all the discussion for that is about it happening after Moderna, and NONE I could find is about it after AZ. Even with Moderna it is a "rare but known" side effect and CDC and everyone else says one not to be worried about. Basically a delayed hypersensitivity reaction and totally safe to get second dose [when with Moderna apparently most don't have it the second time and those that do it is usually less].

FWIW, taking extra antihistamines kept the itchiness tolerable [not gone, but this is POLLEN SEASON people... any antihistamine I take right now is overwhelmed by the chemical festival my immune system likes to put on, particularly since one of my worst, birch, is pollinating like crazy].

So a week of weirdness.

But so so happy to have that first dose !!!


----------



## samsteele

One full week now since my first AZ shot and back to normal. Had to take a zero day on Sunday as felt terrible. Strange side effect as have lost my taste for a glass of wine with dinner. Triggers another round of headaches and blah like flu symptoms. Don't know whether to laugh or cry. But suppose won't miss the empty calories.


----------



## alohamom

Had my AZ shot on Tuesday at 3pm. By 11pm I had a raging fever. it was really bad Tuesday night. I got up on Wed thinking the worst was over-hahaha-I only left my bed to use the bathroom until this morning. I have never in my life had such a fierce headache, it felt like my head was in a clamp. The fever wasn't as high as it had been Tuesday night but still high. And I don't know if I slept or was in and out of consciousness because I could hear everyone in the house, the tv etc but I was out of it! I am a lot better this morning but still have a light lingering fever and my arm is a bit sore still.


----------



## hdrolfe

alohamom said:


> Had my AZ shot on Tuesday at 3pm. By 11pm I had a raging fever. it was really bad Tuesday night. I got up on Wed thinking the worst was over-hahaha-I only left my bed to use the bathroom until this morning. I have never in my life had such a fierce headache, it felt like my head was in a clamp. The fever wasn't as high as it had been Tuesday night but still high. And I don't know if I slept or was in and out of consciousness because I could hear everyone in the house, the tv etc but I was out of it! I am a lot better this morning but still have a light lingering fever and my arm is a bit sore still.



For the headache, did you contact your family doctor? "worst headache of your life" was one of the bloodclot symptoms to watch for. Glad to hear you are feeling better now.


----------



## SCCNJ

alohamom said:


> Had my AZ shot on Tuesday at 3pm. By 11pm I had a raging fever. it was really bad Tuesday night. I got up on Wed thinking the worst was over-hahaha-I only left my bed to use the bathroom until this morning. I have never in my life had such a fierce headache, it felt like my head was in a clamp. The fever wasn't as high as it had been Tuesday night but still high. And I don't know if I slept or was in and out of consciousness because I could hear everyone in the house, the tv, etc but I was out of it! I am a lot better this morning but still have a light lingering fever and my arm is a bit sore still.


Wow! That is a quick and strong reaction! I hope you continue to improve.  If not, if might be worth getting checked to be sure all is well. 

For me, hour 36 was when it felt like someone turned off the AZ tap and I felt fine since. It actually added to the weirdness of the experience with how fast all symptoms disappeared.  Just a very slight sore arm remains.


----------



## alohamom

hdrolfe said:


> For the headache, did you contact your family doctor? "worst headache of your life" was one of the bloodclot symptoms to watch for. Glad to hear you are feeling better now.



It was all I could think about! 
I thought if it didn't go away that I would go to the doctor but thank goodness everything has abated, probably about 25% of what it was yesterday.
If it comes back I will go for sure!


----------



## shaycamp21

I got the Pfizer vaccine April 22  (teacher, 50 yrs old-- hate seeing that # especially since I never really got to celebrate making it to the half century milestone lol) . I was tired a couple of hours after the vaccine (had to take a nap) and I did have two days of the runs, but other than that and a really sore arm for 3 days I have been fine.


----------



## AngelDisney

Got my Pfizer jab today. Only a sore upper arm (up to the top part of the left shoulder) so far. My school is going to be a pop up clinic from May 4-6 next week. School staff including staff family members living in the same household can make appointments for May 6 while anyone 18+ living in the neighbourhood can drop in for their Pfizer jabs on May 4-5 . I will sign up my hubby and daughter for May 6. What a relief!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

NS has opened AZ to the 40+ cohort now.  Pfizer and Moderna opened today for 50-54 cohort.  I am going to wait for one of the latter at this point. I'm only two age groups away, so likely mid May for me.

Edit to add: I don't want to promote waiting for a certain vaccine, that's not it at all, but after the weekend I just had fighting the flu, I really don't want to go through that again so soon! lol


----------



## 22Tink

I got to change my vote today! I had my first dose of the Moderna vaccine.


----------



## TLPL

Spouse got AZ from Walmart, and I got Pfizer through working for the school board.


----------



## Where's Wall-E

I've heard a rumour (and I stress it's just a rumour) that pregnant women in B.C. are getting bumped up the list and will be able to receive Pfizer or Moderna very soon.


----------



## wdwmom3

Where's Wall-E said:


> I've heard a rumour (and I stress it's just a rumour) that pregnant women in B.C. are getting bumped up the list and will be able to receive Pfizer or Moderna very soon.



Very likely.   They are already doing this in Ontario.


----------



## BLAZEY

Still waiting. Both DH & I are registered just waiting for the call.


----------



## KNovacovschi

As soon as they announced 40+ in Ontario for AZ I was booking my appointment. On Monday April 19th I booked and had my first shot on the 22nd. I received the AZ but had horrible side effects, including a temperature of 39.9. I was regretting at that point but now I’m glad I got it. My husband didn’t want the AZ so he waited until we were at 40+ for Pfizer, we live in a hot spot in Hamilton, and he booked it and had it yesterday. He works in Peel and can’t work from home so I’m glad he was finally able to get it. He also has his 2nd shot already booked unlike me who was advised by Costco that it would be the week of Aug 9th but would receive an email with the date at a later time.


----------



## KNovacovschi

alohamom said:


> Had my AZ shot on Tuesday at 3pm. By 11pm I had a raging fever. it was really bad Tuesday night. I got up on Wed thinking the worst was over-hahaha-I only left my bed to use the bathroom until this morning. I have never in my life had such a fierce headache, it felt like my head was in a clamp. The fever wasn't as high as it had been Tuesday night but still high. And I don't know if I slept or was in and out of consciousness because I could hear everyone in the house, the tv etc but I was out of it! I am a lot better this morning but still have a light lingering fever and my arm is a bit sore still.


I understand how you feel. I received the AZ shot Apr 22nd at 12:20pm on the Thursday, that night I woke up around 1-1:30am with the chills so bad that when I went to the bathroom it woke my husband up who fell asleep on the couch in the living room and they aren’t that close together. I woke up Friday morning feeling tired with a slight fever but by 11am it was up to 39 and by 12 it was up to 39.9. It stated that high all day until around midnight when it started to go down but on Saturday it went back up to 38.7. On Sunday I still felt like I was hit by a truck but the fever was gone. I have never in my life had a fever that high before. My husband kept wanting to take me to the hospital when it was 39.9 but I wouldn’t let him. He said that temp was with taking Advil could I imagine what it would’ve been without the Advil. I didn’t  want to take up time or space at the hospital needlessly plus I just couldn’t move. I’m hoping the 2nd shot doesn’t have the same effects.


----------



## alohamom

KNovacovschi said:


> I’m hoping the 2nd shot doesn’t have the same effects.



I too am kind of concerned about my second shot, I am going to talk to my doctor about it.

My husband got the AZ shot on Monday. We spaced them out just in case we both reacted. He had ZERO symptoms! He was perfectly fine. He said he was a little tired but no more than usual so you honestly never know how you personally are going to react!


----------



## damo

I've read a lot of things about reactions.  Nobody really knows but here are some hypothesis.

1.  Strong reaction means you have previously had covid.

2.  Strong reaction means you would have reacted severely if you actually contracted covid.

3.  Strong reaction means your body is creating a strong antibody response.

4.  Reactions are totally random with no rhyme or reason and do not reflect any specific antibody response.



My husband and I had no effects but we have a friend who had a fever of 41 with it!!!


----------



## pigletto

From everyone I know who have had both shots of Pfizer and Moderna , the second shot made them sick , and the first is apparently worse with Astra Zeneca . This was from a group of nurses in the US. So you don’t necessarily escape feeling crappy no matter what you get .


----------



## KNovacovschi

pigletto said:


> From everyone I know who have had both shots of Pfizer and Moderna , the second shot made them sick , and the first is apparently worse with Astra Zeneca . This was from a group of nurses in the US. So you don’t necessarily escape feeling crappy no matter what you get .



I’ve heard that as well, 2nd dose with Pfizer is when people are getting the side effects but it’s the 1st with AZ. I get why AZ would have the effects since they are putting a dead virus in you, they just suck if you get them bad.


----------



## TLPL

Having some reactions after the shot is not a bad thing. I hope it doesn't stop anyone from getting vaccination.



damo said:


> I've read a lot of things about reactions.  Nobody really knows but here are some hypothesis.
> 
> 1.  Strong reaction means you have previously had covid.
> 
> 2.  Strong reaction means you would have reacted severely if you actually contracted covid.
> 
> 3.  Strong reaction means your body is creating a strong antibody response.
> 
> 4.  Reactions are totally random with no rhyme or reason and do not reflect any specific antibody response.
> 
> My husband and I had no effects but we have a friend who had a fever of 41 with it!!!


----------



## wdwmom3

pigletto said:


> From everyone I know who have had both shots of Pfizer and Moderna , the second shot made them sick , and the first is apparently worse with Astra Zeneca . This was from a group of nurses in the US. So you don’t necessarily escape feeling crappy no matter what you get .



Agreed.  Anyone wishing they waited for pfyser because of side effects with AZ, could have gotten the same side effects with the second dose of pfyser.  

I got AZ and I just got a mild headache and low grade fever for a few hours.  Next day I was just tired.


----------



## pigletto

I was hit pretty hard by AZ . If Canada ends up mixing doses like they are proposing I’ll get a second shot of Pfizer or Moderna and likely get sick with that too . Oh well .. I want to go to Disney World dammit .


----------



## Starwind

damo said:


> I've read a lot of things about reactions.  Nobody really knows but here are some hypothesis.
> 
> 1.  Strong reaction means you have previously had covid.
> 
> 2.  Strong reaction means you would have reacted severely if you actually contracted covid.
> 
> 3.  Strong reaction means your body is creating a strong antibody response.
> 
> 4.  Reactions are totally random with no rhyme or reason and do not reflect any specific antibody response
> 
> My husband and I had no effects but we have a friend who had a fever of 41 with it!!!



I figure even if reacting to AZ first dose has nothing to do with an actual antibody or covid-specific response, it at least means my immune system is able to recognize "you put something in me that is foreign and I am going to do something about that". Which I figure is probably a good thing in the grand scheme of things.

The "covid arm" response I could have done without though ;-) That's just more reminder I have whacky allergies 

SW


----------



## Donald - my hero

Starwind said:


> I figure even if reacting to AZ first dose has nothing to do with an actual antibody or covid-specific response, it at least means my immune system is able to recognize "you put something in me that is foreign and I am going to do something about that". Which I figure is probably a good thing in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> *The "covid arm" response I could have done without though ;-) That's just more reminder I have whacky allergies *
> 
> SW


*My environmental allergies are off the charts, I had to carry around a box of kleenex and a bag with me during haying season (went to school in a rural area) and again in the spring when things burst open, couldn't ever cut the grass and I was miserable in musty/humid situations. I went thru YEARS of shots and now, almost 30 years later, when spring rolls around I get hives in the exact area of my arm where those danged things went .. looks ridiculous to have one huge hive on both arms. If i eat the wrong thing that's one of my symptoms as well, my body is weird *


----------



## KNovacovschi

pigletto said:


> I was hit pretty hard by AZ . If Canada ends up mixing doses like they are proposing I’ll get a second shot of Pfizer or Moderna and likely get sick with that too . Oh well .. I want to go to Disney World dammit .



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Where's Wall-E

KNovacovschi said:


> My thoughts exactly



Thirded! 

I've heard the "if you got really bad side effects it meant you had COVID" theory too, but I believe it's fairly unproven. I'm more prone to believe that we have robust immune systems that are working the way they are supposed to.


----------



## JETSDAD

Just got my first shot of Pfizer today at noon.  I'm in a hot spot in ON so they are doing 18+ (I'm 42).  So far my arm just feels bruised where I got the shot.  My wife's arm seems more sore than mine. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I got Moderna.  About 20 hours after vaccination had a number of mild symptoms:  chills, low grade fever, mild headache, fatigue (slept 2 hours), nauseous.  Lasted from noon until I went to bed - with a Tylenol.  Next morning felt 100%

I anticipated that I might have side effects as I had Covid about a month earlier.  All in all, side effects to vaccine weren't too bad at all.


----------



## juniorbugman

My nephew just got his Pfizzer today so now all my friends and family have been vaccinated for our first shot.


----------



## Honeypot

My husband and I just got the pfizer vaccine this morning. My arm is a bit sore, I feel a bit nauseous and I am tired - although my son waking me up at 4:30am may be contributing to that. We will see how the night/morning goes, but I am just happy to have the first one done.


----------



## jeepwreck

i am schedule for my first shot on May 15th i am hoping for the Pfizer or Moderna i was told i have a chose once i show up. 

my wife is getting her second shot of Pfizer tomorrow. she had no effects from the first shot but i keep hearing the second once is worse


----------



## Minniemoo15

I got Moderna...My age group is not eligible yet, but a few weeks ago I had called all the pharmacies in town to get on their wait list in case they ever had an extra dose at the end of the day. I got a call on Tuesday that they had an extra dose and I RACED to the pharmacy ... it was like I had won the lotto!! They told me I will get my second dose in 94 days, or sooner if they get an influx of vaccines. One step closer to Disney!


----------



## damo

Bumping for all the new jab victims!


----------



## DLfan4

I got the Pfizer shot last week.  I was tired the next day, arm a tiny bit sensitive where vaccine was,  but otherwise all good.


----------



## BLAZEY

I got my appointment!!!!! May 18th at 11:35 am!!!! Don't know which vaccine they will have but I don't really care I'll use my sick days I haven't had to use in over a year because I haven't been sick. Mum (73) had Pfizer no side effects, sister(41) had Moderna with sore arm, and exhaustion for 24hrs after.


----------



## EllenMurphy

I just booked for May 27h for Pzifer!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am hopeful my age group will open for booking by the end of this week.  Dr. Strang hinted that since there are many open Pfizer spots right now, they will likely reevaluate and open the next group in the next few days. I am hoping by Friday I can book.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I changed my vote from still waiting to Pfizer, even though I am still waiting, but my appointment is booked for May 21! I am in southern Manitoba, and the supersite is opening in my city (Steinbach) next week on the 18th, and the minute I could book for my age range I did.


----------



## Raimiette

Got the Pfizer May 5 (36F but in hotspot postal code).  Second shot booked for August 25 but the lady on the phone mentioned it may moved up (but not back).


----------



## marchingstar

i had pfizer. my arm was sore for about a day. plus my neck was very tender (swollen lymph node?).

but some symptoms are such a small price to pay for protection!

second shot isn’t booked yet, and i’m hoping it’ll be sooner than 4 months. we’ll see a bit later in the summer.

each vaccine is a reason to celebrate! let’s see tons of shots in arms!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just booked for Pfizer on May 25!  I can feel the juice in my arm now....aaahhhh! lol

Edit to add: my second dose is September 7th


----------



## Griffin11

Happy to change my vote today!  I am under 40 in Ontario (not in a hot spot) but managed to snag an appointment for this morning at one of the pharmacies  now offering Pfizer/Moderna for anyone 18+.


----------



## damo

Griffin11 said:


> Happy to change my vote today!  I am under 40 in Ontario (not in a hot spot) but managed to snag an appointment for this morning at one of the pharmacies  now offering Pfizer/Moderna for anyone 18+.



Walmart?  Can you share your info?


----------



## Alexsandra

My husband and I got our Pfizer vaccines on May 6th. In Quebec it is very easy to get an appointment on the government website and the vaccination cliniques are well organized. I was in and out in about 15 min. I had a sore arm that evening but the next day it was gone. My second dose is scheduled for Aug 26th. Can't wait!
I am anxious for the borders to reopen so I can travel again soon.


----------



## Griffin11

damo said:


> Walmart?  Can you share your info?


A smaller pharmacy in Durham.  I was lucky and filled out the registration form for their waitlist within an hour of the announcement so I was near the top of the queue for an appointment.  

I got my husband an appointment at a Walmart pharmacy, just luck and a lot of checking the website over and over.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I posted this in the other vaccine thread but i wanted to copy it here as well. Just  a quick note to everyone, deep breaths, count to 10, step away from doom-scrolling, pause for a few minutes and give your head a chance to absorb the new information.*

*We need to remember that this is still a NEW virus, science is and will continue to be fluid surrounding how it functions and what methods we have to combat it. There are no hidden agendas by either government or the "big pharma" (gawd i loath that term!) the only true villain is COVID-19. We haven't been tricked, experimented on, kept in the dark or deliberately lied to.*

*We WILL get to the other side of this but we need to give the scientific and medical communities a chance to study and deal with this virus, they have one item on their agenda, public health & safety, period. We know what our part is in this battle because it really hasn't changed: stay at home as much as possible, wear a mask when you do go out, keep your distance and wash your hands. The light is shining bright at the end of this very long tunnel, we are almost there, don't give up hope. *


----------



## quandrea

Where's Wall-E said:


> Thirded!
> 
> I've heard the "if you got really bad side effects it meant you had COVID" theory too, but I believe it's fairly unproven. I'm more prone to believe that we have robust immune systems that are working the way they are supposed to.


I was really sick with AZ. There is no way I’ve had Covid. I’ve literally barely left my house beyond curbside groceries a couple of times. I’m sure that’s a myth.


----------



## pigletto

I truly do not believe that there is an agenda and I know this is an evolving situation and that new data will bring new recommendations but I will say this ( and just said it to my family who are all in health care ).. not one person who told me to get Astra Zeneca and how low the risk was got it themselves. It’s a different thing when the news keeps changing and it’s in your body. I know that the risk is still relatively low but I will be honest , its worrisome . The risk of rare clotting disorder went from 1:100,000,000 to 1:50,000 - 100,000 in short order . I’m feeling really bummed.


----------



## marchingstar

pigletto said:


> I truly do not believe that there is an agenda and I know this is an evolving situation and that new data will bring new recommendations but I will say this ( and just said it to my family who are all in health care ).. not one person who told me to get Astra Zeneca and how low the risk was got it themselves. It’s a different thing when the news keeps changing and it’s in your body. I know that the risk is still relatively low but I will be honest , its worrisome . The risk of rare clotting disorder went from 1:100,000,000 to 1:50,000 - 100,000 in short order . I’m feeling really bummed.



just my two cents...i think that it’s fair to feel bummed. i think there’s a lot about vaccine rollout here to feel bummed about. from all the threads here, we all know that eligibility, our records, the space between doses, and everything else is wildly variable. 

from what i understand, the risk of blood clots is within 20 days of the shot. once you pass that window, i think you’re good. 

it also sounds like a lot of people who got AZ for their first dose will have an mRNA for their second. in my area, i know that this is primarily because of supply. there’s a big study in the UK that shows mixing vaccines could actually provide superior protection. 

i think scientific knowledge evolves over time. we thought masks were not essential until they were. we thought 2 layered masks were fine until we realized we needed 3. i think AZ was the right shot for a lot of people. it’s going to keep some people alive and out of the hospital. i’m sorry, though, that as we learn more it’s bringing up bad feelings for you. that’s a tough place for anyone to be.


----------



## pigletto

marchingstar said:


> just my two cents...i think that it’s fair to feel bummed. i think there’s a lot about vaccine rollout here to feel bummed about. from all the threads here, we all know that eligibility, our records, the space between doses, and everything else is wildly variable.
> 
> from what i understand, the risk of blood clots is within 20 days of the shot. once you pass that window, i think you’re good.
> 
> it also sounds like a lot of people who got AZ for their first dose will have an mRNA for their second. in my area, i know that this is primarily because of supply. there’s a big study in the UK that shows mixing vaccines could actually provide superior protection.
> 
> i think scientific knowledge evolves over time. we thought masks were not essential until they were. we thought 2 layered masks were fine until we realized we needed 3. i think AZ was the right shot for a lot of people. it’s going to keep some people alive and out of the hospital. i’m sorry, though, that as we learn more it’s bringing up bad feelings for you. that’s a tough place for anyone to be.


Thank you . I think you’re exactly right , it all just gets a little overwhelming at times . This too shall pass and like Donald said, we are in the home stretch. We will get there .


----------



## newdeal

anyone who thinks that the whole 20 days post vaccine and you are good is far too trusting at this point.  With all the flip flopping they have done on this I would not feel good until its actually proven because at this point the whole 20 days thing is just a guess they are saying to make people feel better for getting AZ instead of waiting a couple weeks.  Presumably this VITT is because you are having an autoimmune attack on your platelets.  If you have trained your body to attack your platelets that is a huge problem.  Will be interesting to see how many who had VITT and didn't die will have other issues later on


----------



## azrivest

Just got Pfizer this morning! Feels so good to be doing my part for everyone


----------



## dvcdisney

Just changed my vote...got Pfizer yesterday. My husband got it a few days ago. Just waiting for when my children can get it. My son has an appt, but my daughter isn't eligible yet. Our region was prioritizing those who cannot work from home but we don't live in a hotspot, so no pop up clinics here but we're getting there.

It was nice to see people in great spirits at the location I went to. The woman who greeted me at the door was so perky...it really makes a difference. I was telling my husband that it was like walking into Disney...they even had a section to take photos to post on social media...good idea.

_Strange thing is when I got home, I received an email notification from the pharmacy I registered with. I thought I would never hear from them. I was actually going in to cancel my registration after I got home._


----------



## ronandannette

DS got Pfizer last Friday so that makes all of us now with one dose on-board. Now it's just me sitting on pins-and-needles (no pun intended) for news of how second doses of AZ will be handled. Mine will officially be due the first week of July.


----------



## MamaLema

Got my Pfizer yesterday. 4/5 in our family have our first shots. Now waiting for our DS17 whenever they open up for him.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

NS has also pulled AZ from the shelves.  Rebooking all of those appointments to PF or MD.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

pigletto said:


> I truly do not believe that there is an agenda and I know this is an evolving situation and that new data will bring new recommendations but I will say this ( and just said it to my family who are all in health care ).. not one person who told me to get Astra Zeneca and how low the risk was got it themselves. It’s a different thing when the news keeps changing and it’s in your body. I know that the risk is still relatively low but I will be honest , its worrisome . The risk of rare clotting disorder went from 1:100,000,000 to 1:50,000 - 100,000 in short order . I’m feeling really bummed.


I felt the same way you are!  You are NOT alone in this and I had to think about this.  Sooooooooo here is my thinking on this.

It is kind of a catch 22 really.  We could get covid, and rarely get very sick requiring hospitalization (because remember this virus still have a VERY VERY high survival rate) or we could get the vaccine and have some serious side effects from it.  In my thinking, we take calculate risks everyday.  We get up, go about our days, do activities that have calculated risks.  We take all different medications that has associated risks.  We live life styles that are not the healthiest...those  all have calculated risks.  Heck...I could be like my MIL and fall down the stairs, hit my head and pass away from that.  Everything we do has a calculated risk.  This is just another one of those risks. 

For now... I am willing to get a covid vaccination.  I am willing to do this to help get our lives back to some sense of normalcy.   We will see how this all unfolds in the future about vaccine passports or boosters of the vaccine.  We will decide about those decisions based on what is currently happening. 

For me...this was how I had to look at it.  Heck...we are Generation X.  We are the " different generation ".  We are showing the rest of the world, just how resilient and amazing we can be to embrace and conquer so many different aspects of today.  


marchingstar said:


> it also sounds like a lot of people who got AZ for their first dose will have an mRNA for their second. in my area, i know that this is primarily because of supply. there’s a big study in the UK that shows mixing vaccines could actually provide superior protection.
> 
> i think scientific knowledge evolves over time. we thought masks were not essential until they were. we thought 2 layered masks were fine until we realized we needed 3. i think AZ was the right shot for a lot of people. it’s going to keep some people alive and out of the hospital. i’m sorry, though, that as we learn more it’s bringing up bad feelings for you. that’s a tough place for anyone to be.



It will definitely be interesting to see how the rest of this roll out works.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'm copying a post i made in the other vaccine thread:*

*For those who have been asking about what now regarding 2nd shots at drug stores and will we be lost in the shuffle here's a screenshot of an email i just got from Rexall. It tells me 2 things, yes I am actually in their system as needing my second jab AND they are going to be following up with me when it's time. Now I can just sit back and wait 
*


----------



## NFLDERS

Phizer both my husband and I.  I'm two weeks in on Saturday.  My husband 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Disney Addicted

pigletto said:


> I truly do not believe that there is an agenda and I know this is an evolving situation and that new data will bring new recommendations but I will say this ( and just said it to my family who are all in health care ).. not one person who told me to get Astra Zeneca and how low the risk was got it themselves. It’s a different thing when the news keeps changing and it’s in your body. I know that the risk is still relatively low but I will be honest , its worrisome . The risk of rare clotting disorder went from 1:100,000,000 to 1:50,000 - 100,000 in short order . I’m feeling really bummed.



It's actually higher than that.  There's a news article I read today that says "In announcing its suspension, Ontario said it now believes the VITT incident rate is roughly 1 in 60,000 shots administered - a rate that is much higher than the figure previously cited by Health Canada."

Personally, I believe the real rate is even higher.

Honestly, when I read about all the European countries who were suspending and/or cancelling the AstraZeneca shot I was upset to find Canada was not going to stop it.  It's my belief Canada pushed it (and possibly lied) from the get-go because the government couldn't obtain other shots in large quanities quick enough and they could get their hands on AZ because few other countries wanted it.  Canada was desperate to get vaccines here and probably hoped the VITT incident rate would not be an issue.


----------



## Disney Addicted

My daughter and husband had their Pfizer shots already, as did my Dad and Uncle.

I'm scheduled for Sunday (50+ group) and my son for the 22nd (16+ group 2 restaurant worker).  Probably Pfizer, but it might be Moderna.


----------



## wdwmom3

Disney Addicted said:


> It's actually higher than that.  There's a news article I read today that says "In announcing its suspension, Ontario said it now believes the VITT incident rate is roughly 1 in 60,000 shots administered - a rate that is much higher than the figure previously cited by Health Canada."
> 
> Personally, I believe the real rate is even higher.
> 
> Honestly, when I read about all the European countries who were suspending and/or cancelling the AstraZeneca shot I was upset to find Canada was not going to stop it.  It's my belief Canada pushed it (and possibly lied) from the get-go because the government couldn't obtain other shots in large quanities quick enough and they could get their hands on AZ because few other countries wanted it.  Canada was desperate to get vaccines here and probably hoped the VITT incident rate would not be an issue.



Let’s please not get political or this thread will get shut down too.


----------



## Disney Addicted

wdwmom3 said:


> Let’s please not get political or this thread will get shut down too.



Right. Sorry.


----------



## Disney Addicted

By the way, I don't know if anyone saw this in the news but it may be of interest for parents of teens.  It was announced that children aged 12-17 in Ontario will be eligible to receive the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine beginning May 31.

My son is already booked to receive his, as a restaurant worker, but I know other parents who were happy to hear this.  I hope this info helps some of you.


----------



## bcwife76

Disney Addicted said:


> By the way, I don't know if anyone saw this in the news but it may be of interest for parents of teens.  It was announced that children aged 12-17 will be eligible to receive the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine beginning May 31.
> 
> My son is already booked to receive his, as a restaurant worker, but I know other parents who were happy to hear this.  I hope this info helps some of you.


In Ontario, yes. And AB has already started bookings. Here in BC they have yet to announce a plan though details should be coming out next week.....


----------



## Disney Addicted

Shoot, yes - Ontario!  Sorry bcwife76.  I forgot to mention this was Ontario.  Thanks!

I edited it to add that.


----------



## Silvermist999

Disney Addicted said:


> By the way, I don't know if anyone saw this in the news but it may be of interest for parents of teens.  It was announced that children aged 12-17 will be eligible to receive the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine beginning May 31.
> 
> My son is already booked to receive his, as a restaurant worker, but I know other parents who were happy to hear this.  I hope this info helps some of you.



We actually received an email this afternoon from our region‘s chief medical officer advising us that the Ontario provincial plan is to have BOTH doses to be completed for this age group by the end of August.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Silvermist999 said:


> We actually received an email this afternoon from our region‘s chief medical officer advising us that the Ontario provincial plan is to have BOTH doses to be completed for this age group by the end of August.


That’s wonderful news. Hopefully teachers, custodial staff, and anyone else that’s likely to be physically in schools come September will also be prioritized and have both doses by August.


----------



## JETSDAD

My daughter (16) can't wait. She was happy to hear that it would open up soon here (ON).


----------



## hdrolfe

My son is super excited to get his.


----------



## igrsod

Got my pfizer shot yesterday.  I was SOOOO happy.  I just want life to get back to normal.  Every shot in an arm moves us closer to that goal.  My personal goal is to get to be able to travel to Disney.  I miss it so much.  This is the longest in a decade that I've gone without a visit to see Mickey.


----------



## quandrea

igrsod said:


> Got my pfizer shot yesterday.  I was SOOOO happy.  I just want life to get back to normal.  Every shot in an arm moves us closer to that goal.  My personal goal is to get to be able to travel to Disney.  I miss it so much.  This is the longest in a decade that I've gone without a visit to see Mickey.


Me too.


----------



## flower_petals

Changed my vote today.  Got my Pfizer shot April 27.  No effects thankfully.  Now both my boys will be of age to receive theirs and I have to say I'm a bit hesitant.  I know it's for the good, and I was fine with mine.  But I'm feeling real different about the kids, who have had all their vax done.

I'll get over it, but will wait to sign them up for a  bit, as they are not at school or really go anywhere.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Disney Addicted said:


> It's actually higher than that. There's a news article I read today that says "In announcing its suspension, Ontario said it now believes the VITT incident rate is roughly 1 in 60,000 shots administered - a rate that is much higher than the figure previously cited by Health Canada."
> 
> Personally, I believe the real rate is even higher.
> 
> Honestly, when I read about all the European countries who were suspending and/or cancelling the AstraZeneca shot I was upset to find Canada was not going to stop it. It's my belief Canada pushed it (and possibly lied) from the get-go because the government couldn't obtain other shots in large quanities quick enough and they could get their hands on AZ because few other countries wanted it. Canada was desperate to get vaccines here and probably hoped the VITT incident rate would not be an issue.


I have felt that way from day one of the vaccine roll out.  

I still am a little bitter about that fact...and with pressure being put on the federal government about timelines or key points about how to restart out country again or what their plans are...and it's nothing but crickets.  That says VOLUMES!!!!  

I guess we will really see if there is  " enough " AstraZenneca to give everyone who got their first shot to get their second one, as was stated on the news this morning.  This is turning into such a circus.  I am hoping to get my second shot of AstraZenneca.  At this point, I will remain skeptical until I actually am sitting to receive the shot.  but then again....I'm a Generation X....we were just expected to " suck it up " and deal with what was expected of you.  So we will keep on keeping on


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have felt that way from day one of the vaccine roll out.
> 
> I still am a little bitter about that fact...and with pressure being put on the federal government about timelines or key points about how to restart out country again or what their plans are...and it's nothing but crickets.  That says VOLUMES!!!!
> 
> I guess we will really see if there is  " enough " AstraZenneca to give everyone who got their first shot to get their second one, as was stated on the news this morning.  This is turning into such a circus.  I am hoping to get my second shot of AstraZenneca.  At this point, I will remain skeptical until I actually am sitting to receive the shot.  but then again....I'm a Generation X....we were just expected to " suck it up " and deal with what was expected of you.  So we will keep on keeping on


I am grateful to everyone that took the vaccine they were offered when it was their turn. The messaging around AZ has been confusing and upsetting. Personally I’d love to see anyone that had AZ for their first dose be offered the opportunity to take the second dose on the manufacturer’s recommended schedule, and not be forced to wait 4 months.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

SleeplessInTO said:


> I am grateful to everyone that took the vaccine they were offered when it was their turn. The messaging around AZ has been confusing and upsetting. Personally I’d love to see anyone that had AZ for their first dose be offered the opportunity to take the second dose on the manufacturer’s recommended schedule, and not be forced to wait 4 months.


I am hoping that the little pharmacy where we went to get our shot...he said he would be calling in 8 weeks with out followup shot.  So I guess we will see how this all works out!

Don't get me wrong...I am glad to have received our first shots, but just feel let down that I we  had to take the " subpar " one with more risk and higher probability of side effects all in the name of the race to get everyone vaccinated.  It is partially due to disorganization, as well as being supremely unprepared.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am hoping that the little pharmacy where we went to get our shot...he said he would be calling in 8 weeks with out followup shot.  So I guess we will see how this all works out!
> 
> Don't get me wrong...I am glad to have received our first shots, but just feel let down that I we  had to take the " subpar " one with more risk and higher probability of side effects all in the name of the race to get everyone vaccinated.  It is partially due to disorganization, as well as being supremely unprepared.


I understand. You are not alone on how you feel - a lot of my friends and relatives have expressed the same sentiment. Very valid feelings.
I hope you get the call from the pharmacy soon!


----------



## Aladora

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have felt that way from day one of the vaccine roll out.
> 
> I still am a little bitter about that fact...and with pressure being put on the federal government about timelines or key points about how to restart out country again or what their plans are...and it's nothing but crickets.  That says VOLUMES!!!!
> 
> I guess we will really see if there is  " enough " AstraZenneca to give everyone who got their first shot to get their second one, as was stated on the news this morning.  This is turning into such a circus.  I am hoping to get my second shot of AstraZenneca.  At this point, I will remain skeptical until I actually am sitting to receive the shot.  but then again....I'm a Generation X....we were just expected to " suck it up " and deal with what was expected of you.  So we will keep on keeping on





SleeplessInTO said:


> I am grateful to everyone that took the vaccine they were offered when it was their turn. The messaging around AZ has been confusing and upsetting. Personally I’d love to see anyone that had AZ for their first dose be offered the opportunity to take the second dose on the manufacturer’s recommended schedule, and not be forced to wait 4 months.




Dr. Henry said yesterday that BC was holding all available AZ vaccines for those of us who have already had our first AZ shot and that no more 1st doses of it would be given out at this time.

I really hope this means that our second shot will be moved up.

They also announced yesterday that the second case of VITT has been identified in BC but I can't seem to find out how many AZ vaccines have been given out in BC to date.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

NS just opened to 35+ today.  I tried to book an earlier shot than my current May 25, but I am pleased to see that pretty much all of the clinics were booked!  That's great news.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I booked our 18 yr old for May 25.  He is more than ready to get his.


----------



## SaskDisNut

Aladora said:


> They also announced yesterday that the second case of VITT has been identified in BC but I can't seem to find out how many AZ vaccines have been given out in BC to date.



According to the Covid-19 Tracker Canada website, BC has had 315,000 AZ shots delivered and 266000+ administered.

https://covid19tracker.ca/provincevac.html?p=BC


----------



## Aladora

SaskDisNut said:


> According to the Covid-19 Tracker Canada website, BC has had 315,000 AZ shots delivered and 266000+ administered.
> 
> https://covid19tracker.ca/provincevac.html?p=BC



So, 1 in 133,000 for VITT here in BC.


----------



## SaskDisNut

Aladora said:


> So, 1 in 133,000 for VITT here in BC.


Across Canada it's about 1 in 77000 from the stats I saw.

Saskatchewan reported it's first case of VITT today. So we are in the 1 in 72000 range.  Both my wife and I got AZ on Easter Sunday and would gladly take Pfizer for our 2nd dose.  But apparently studies are showing chances of VITT after the 2nd dose of AZ are even more remote so we'll see when the time comes for dose #2. I'm just glad now so many more people are able to get vaccinated with the large deliveries of Pfizer to Canada this week and the weeks ahead.

My DS23 is at the Regina Drive Thru clinic right now waiting in line to get his first shot.  My DD23, who is a teacher in small town Saskatchewan, got her Moderna shot last week.


----------



## spiffgirl101

They just opened up the Pfizer shot for 12+ today in Manitoba so I booked my son for the first available appointment, which is June 9. He only turns 12 next week, so it works out well.


----------



## Where's Wall-E

In regards to VITT - some of the news stories tell of how people are letting pretty serious symptoms linger for a few days before seeking help. This morning I had sudden and extreme abdominal pain and nausea. I immediately headed to the ER. I'm FINE - it is 100% ruled out that it was vaccine related (they do blood tests to check your platelets) and is likely an ovarian cyst that ruptured. BUT, my morale of this story is, if something feels wrong, get it checked out.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Not sure if this is considered political or not and I wasn't sure where to post other than here.

Did anyone else read this article: https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/fortin-military-investigation-removed-1.6027995

Like, we don't need this drama RIGHT NOW while our vaccine program is ramping up!


----------



## amw

We live in York region, and my 2 daughters were able to get their shots today!   So my family is complete with every kind of shot:

DH - pfizer
me - AZ
DD21 & DD19 - Moderna

For the record, this gen x-er has no regrets that I got AZ. I remember how I cried happy tears of relief when I got my shot 2 1/2 weeks ago — and believe we did our part to keep our families and community safe, and helped speed along the vaccination process.


----------



## damo

Where's Wall-E said:


> In regards to VITT - some of the news stories tell of how people are letting pretty serious symptoms linger for a few days before seeking help. This morning I had sudden and extreme abdominal pain and nausea. I immediately headed to the ER. I'm FINE - it is 100% ruled out that it was vaccine related (they do blood tests to check your platelets) and is likely an ovarian cyst that ruptured. BUT, my morale of this story is, if something feels wrong, get it checked out.



And refuse to leave until they check that bloodwork!

My whole family is now vaccinated!!!  (except the littles of course!)  My husband and I are AZ but everyone else is Pfizer.


----------



## kuhltiffany

I got my Pfizer shot yesterday, DH had AZ about a month ago. Thank goodness in June I can get the 2 teenagers done too


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Just got Pfizer and changed my vote


----------



## darwinsrule

DW and I are back after getting jabbed with Pfizer this morning.  Toronto East Hospital Network is doing a 10,000 shot Sunday pop up. We got an email through our youngest daughters middle school late Friday, went on immediately and booked appointments. As of 11:45 they were around 3k jabs.  The line up for the walk up was frightening.


----------



## hdrolfe

Ontario 18+ get ready, booking opens tomorrow! For everyone in Ontario 18+


----------



## damo

hdrolfe said:


> Ontario 18+ get ready, booking opens tomorrow! For everyone in Ontario 18+



Now I hope they soon open for second shots for the 80+


----------



## von Monster

damo said:


> Now I hope they soon open for second shots for the 80+



I'd expect the 12+ group first, a week or two pause to ensure everyone who wants a first shot got one, and then the second shots to start in the order that the first ones were given out. So second shots for the first 80+ group starting in 4 to 6 weeks.

Which while a little more than 2 months is massively more impressive than the 16 weeks they're allowing themselves, and the time frame for the later cohorts will likely be even less.


----------



## Minniemoo15

I was chatting with my dad about whether he will get a second dose of AZ or wait for a MRNA to mix and match. He said he will absolutely take AZ again, because if people don’t take it then the pandemic lasts longer or doses may go to waste which would be terrible considering less affluent countries are begging for ANY vaccine. He also said by him taking AZ, it means there are MRNA doses available more quickly for people like his daughters who are too young to have a choice. I loved his perspective on this (and I love my dad! )


----------



## bcwife76

18+ booking appointments open to all BC residents last night!!
We should be getting the plan for the 12+ sometime this week (perhaps even this afternoon).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

NS Premier just announced that next week the vaccines will be open to anyone who wants one! Although he didn't specifically say 12-15 year-olds, so not sure if that includes them.  I am thinking they will wait until the adults get their first dose and then do the 12-15 at the end of June.

They just opened to the 30+ group today.  They also mentioned that they will hopefully be able to start doing second doses mid June.


----------



## hdrolfe

I read that ontario will run clinics for 12 to 15 year olds for 2 weeks in June, but also bookings will open May 31st. Not sure what the full plan is but looking forward to it  I think thye want to get kids done with both doses before school starts again in September so it can return to normal.


----------



## damo

Just heard that my 90+ parents are newly scheduled for 2nd shots on June 22!!!!


----------



## ellbell

damo said:


> Just heard that my 90+ parents are newly scheduled for 2nd shots on June 22!!!!


When was their original appointment or did they even have one?


----------



## bcwife76

12+ announcement now not due here in BC until Thursday....sigh. lol


----------



## damo

ellbell said:


> When was their original appointment or did they even have one?



They never had one.  Their first vaccination was March 5.


----------



## pf226

I got my first Pfizer shot January 17th and my second on February 7th.


----------



## bcwife76

pf226 said:


> I got my first Pfizer shot January 17th and my second on February 7th.


Are you in Canada? I would assume not since you got your shots so close together. Or perhaps you work in Health Care here? Either way it must be a relief to be fully vaccinated!


----------



## pf226

Yes I’m in Manitoba. I’m a nurse!


----------



## BLAZEY

I got to update my vote today. DH and I went at 11am today got our first dose. We got Pfizer. The process was smooth, easy and quick. We were in and out in 30 minutes and 15 was waiting after we had the poke to make sure we didn't have allergic reactions. Feels good to be one step closer.


----------



## BLAZEY

bcwife76 said:


> 12+ announcement now not due here in BC until Thursday....sigh. lol


Waiting to here when DD12 can signed up. She had her Gardasil last week and in the aftercare paperwork I got when I got my shot today, it said not to have other vaccines with 14 day of getting a covid vaccine. I don't see her getting registered, and vaccinated in the next 10 days.


----------



## accm

I'm happy to say I got to change my vote from still waiting to Pfizer! I got my shot yesterday, and was so impressed by how efficient everything was. I was in and out in under 25 minutes, which is impressive considering you have to wait around for 15 minutes. No side effects so far, other than a sore arm, and even that isn't too bad.


----------



## bbangel

Got my Pfizer shot this morning. Longest part of the process was waiting the 15 minutes. Barely even felt it go in!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I have no idea where to post this as I don't think it's considered political, but...

*Canadians can drive to U.S. to get vaxxed & avoid quarantine*

https://news.paxeditions.com/news/buzz/canadians-can-drive-us-get-vaxed-avoid-quarantine


----------



## FigmentSpark

Anyone who has to get the vaccine to be at work, make sure your boss knows you're getting it.  DS18's boss is giving him that day off and paying him a stipend (or bribe?) for getting it.


----------



## explorer1977

My 13 year old son get his shot on Monday and some of his friends go tit this week.  I just cant wait till our soon to be 11 year old daughter can get hers as both of us Parents got our 1st vaccine over a month ago.


----------



## Spotthecat

My company is offering an incentive of 4 hours' pay for getting the vaccine (retroactively) or 4 hours off to go get it.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Anyone from Manitoba use the online booking system for their vaccine?  My mom will be eligible for her second dose when the next booking opens on May 22.  I'm wondering if I should have her log in at midnight or does she wait until morning and if so, when?


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I got to change my vote to Moderna!  Got 1st shot today.  DH is fully vaccinated with 2 doses of Pfizer because he works in LTC.  DD 20 gets hers on Tuesday.  Just waiting for them to open the 12 and up here so we can get ds in for his first dose.


----------



## KNovacovschi

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I have no idea where to post this as I don't think it's considered political, but...
> 
> *Canadians can drive to U.S. to get vaxxed & avoid quarantine*
> 
> https://news.paxeditions.com/news/buzz/canadians-can-drive-us-get-vaxed-avoid-quarantine



They announced on the CHCH news tonight that the US is not allowing Canadians to cross even with medical letter as they don’t deem it essential even though our government does.


----------



## spiffgirl101

FigmentSpark said:


> Anyone from Manitoba use the online booking system for their vaccine?  My mom will be eligible for her second dose when the next booking opens on May 22.  I'm wondering if I should have her log in at midnight or does she wait until morning and if so, when?


I used the online booking system when 45+ were eligible at 11:45 am, and I was able to book at 11:40. If your mom is awake at midnight it might be worth a try, but it would probably be fine to wait until the next morning at 7 or 8. Also, they might mention a time in the next update/bulletin.


----------



## FigmentSpark

spiffgirl101 said:


> I used the online booking system when 45+ were eligible at 11:45 am, and I was able to book at 11:40. If your mom is awake at midnight it might be worth a try, but it would probably be fine to wait until the next morning at 7 or 8. Also, they might mention a time in the next update/bulletin.


Thanks.  My aunt mentioned 11:45, to my mom too.  That sounds like an odd time, though.

Also, now I'm confused, because one link says the appointments will start on May 22 and another news item I read says it's tomorrow... May 21.


----------



## SCCNJ

By some miracle, and a lot of refreshing, I now have appts booked for my 2 teenagers on Saturday! That means only my 10 year old left when his age is eligible.  I am so very grateful to Vaccine Hunters!  Hopefully, my kids can have a bit of normal back and also be able to hug their grandparents.  There are going to be tears on Saturday!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I got DS in too!


----------



## FigmentSpark

oh yay!  I'm trying to set up my mom's account so she can just log in tomorrow and book her appointment, but apparently there's a 'glitch' in the system and its not recognizing her personal health identification number.  She may only have the option to phone.  ☹


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

I am in NB.  Hubby and I got Pfizer last week at a provincial site.  My 19 year old son gets his shot today but it is at Lawton's and the reservation says Pfizer/Moderna so we are not sure which he is getting.  Hoping it is Pfizer as well as we can be the same.  Not sure why I want that, but it is what it is lol


----------



## FigmentSpark

Well, I had to phone this morning, but I got my mother her second appointment.  I was on hold for about 15 minutes, but I was one of the first to phone, I think.

That's done!  DS 16 an 18 getting done on Sunday.  Next, wait for Shopper's to notify DH and I that we can get our second shot.

Feels like there's a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## BLAZEY

I was able to book an appointment for DD12 to get her 1st shot on June 1st. DH & I got our first shots the past Tuesday.  Had we booked for today or any day ahead, we could have just brought her with us and she would have been poked at the same time, no appointment required.


----------



## E&Cmom

My daughters are getting theirs today. We already had an appointment for my 17  ( turns 18 in July) and now that they are doing 12+ we will take my 14 year old with her,

ETA: Done!!


----------



## gisele2

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> I am in NB.  Hubby and I got Pfizer last week at a provincial site.  My 19 year old son gets his shot today but it is at Lawton's and the reservation says Pfizer/Moderna so we are not sure which he is getting.  Hoping it is Pfizer as well as we can be the same.  Not sure why I want that, but it is what it is lol


Just because your experience with Pfizer is good and it is reassuring for a mother to know by experience that everything is ok for her child . You are human .


----------



## gisele2

3 out of 6 vaccinated. The three other will be vaccinated in the next 2 weeks .


----------



## elaine amj

gisele2 said:


> Just because your experience with Pfizer is good and it is reassuring for a mother to know by experience that everything is ok for her child . You are human .


 
For me, I liked that everyone in my family of 5 got Pfizer simply because I liked us all having the same. No deep reason - just suits my sense of order and it seems tidier this way lol!


----------



## damo

Everyone, don't forget that you can change your vote on the poll from still waiting....


----------



## lizzyb

Got Moderna last week.


----------



## TammyLynn33

DD15 got Pfeizer Sunday and her poor arm . She’s a tough kid ( ran cross country with a cracked femur) but she’s suffering today .. I feel so bad for her . 
hopefully she wakes up better today as she’s babysitting for a friend tonight whose working on her NP.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I just changed my vote.

Sitting in the recovery section right now after getting Pfizer.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I've already started with symptoms.  Headache in my head and face, a pulsing-like feeling.  And I have been dizziness and numbness in my fingers.


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> I've already started with symptoms.  Headache in my head and face, a pulsing-like feeling.  And I have been dizziness and numbness in my fingers.



How are you doing now?


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@damo I still have the headache, but not the face-ache (so weird), and I have fatigue now.  The other two symptoms have not returned.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @damo I still have the headache, but not the face-ache (so weird), and I have fatigue now.  The other two symptoms have not returned.
> 
> Thank you for asking.



Get some rest, I was achy and then the next morning fine! It was weird.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes, I feel like it will be an early night for me.  I keep catching myself nodding off mid post.


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yes, I feel like it will be an early night for me.  I keep catching myself nodding off mid post.



Well, if we see this ...fja;lskdjf;lkasjdf;lkajfie ;lknv;lkajslknf;alsjdf;laksdjf;laskjdfsdjflaskjdflaksjdflaksjdflaksjdf;lasjkdf;laksjdfalskjdflaskjdf;alskjdf;alksjdf;alskjdf;laskdjf;alskdjf;alskdjf..... we'll know what happened!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just checking in to say I still have a headache, but not the pulsing weirdness.  If I am up and about too long, it feels like someone is pushing down on my head. I went to bed early (for me) last night and was out like a light.

Took a sick day today, but I am sure I will feel better tmr


----------



## badiggio

Got notified yesterday that my second shot got moved up from august 5th to now july 6th.Got AZ the first time but the way it's worded makes me believe it will be Pfizer this time.Either way,we're getting it.


----------



## damo

badiggio said:


> Got notified yesterday that my second shot got moved up from august 5th to now july 6th.Got AZ the first time but the way it's worded makes me believe it will be Pfizer this time.Either way,we're getting it.



Who notified you?  Where did you get your first shot?


----------



## badiggio

damo said:


> Who notified you?  Where did you get your first shot?


Walmart pharmacy..by e-mail.My wife got her notice as well


----------



## Hopeful8

My daughter got her vaccine this morning (12-17 age group) and her 2nd shot has been scheduled for July!  They said it was a brand new decision, all youth who are returning to in-class school get their 2nd shots within 56 days.  If she wasn't returning in person, her 2nd shot would have been scheduled for mid-September.


----------



## quandrea

badiggio said:


> Got notified yesterday that my second shot got moved up from august 5th to now july 6th.Got AZ the first time but the way it's worded makes me believe it will be Pfizer this time.Either way,we're getting it.


Tell me more about this. I got AZ first time. Wondering about second dose. I’m in Ontario.


----------



## badiggio

quandrea said:


> Tell me more about this. I got AZ first time. Wondering about second dose. I’m in Ontario.


When i got my first vaccine,April 5, they scheduled me for my second for aug 5th.They had my contact info and yesterday they sent me an e-mail with the new date


----------



## quandrea

badiggio said:


> When i got my first vaccine,April 5, they scheduled me for my second for aug 5th.They had my contact info and yesterday they sent me an e-mail with the new date


Thanks.


----------



## pangyal

badiggio said:


> Got notified yesterday that my second shot got moved up from august 5th to now july 6th.Got AZ the first time but the way it's worded makes me believe it will be Pfizer this time.Either way,we're getting it.


Would you mind sharing why you think the second shot might be Pfizer? It’s what the hubster is hoping for in terms of his second shot, but we haven’t heard anything about them approving that or moving forward with mixing yet.


----------



## Frank4202

My doctors office emailed me a couple weeks ago saying they had some Moderna vaccines available. I called 20 minutes later to book my appointment. 6-10hrs after the shot, I got super tired and a small headache. Advil helped. Hoping to get my second dose soon!


----------



## badiggio

pangyal said:


> Would you mind sharing why you think the second shot might be Pfizer? It’s what the hubster is hoping for in terms of his second shot, but we haven’t heard anything about them approving that or moving forward with mixing yet.


Right after name, date,check-in, location,it says" vaccine-Pfizer-eligible for ages 12 and over at time of vaccination".I could be wrong,but that's my impression.My wife thinks that it means for the 12 year olds they'll get the Pfizer.


----------



## Iralyn

Hopeful8 said:


> My daughter got her vaccine this morning (12-17 age group) and her 2nd shot has been scheduled for July!  They said it was a brand new decision, all youth who are returning to in-class school get their 2nd shots within 56 days.  If she wasn't returning in person, her 2nd shot would have been scheduled for mid-September.



You are in Ontario, right?  Do you  know if this is a provincial rule or local health unit policy?  My DD goes on Tuesday.  If she will be getting her second dose before the end of July, that could change our late August plans   Not that I ever count on something 100% these days.


----------



## Hopeful8

Iralyn said:


> You are in Ontario, right?  Do you  know if this is a provincial rule or local health unit policy?  My DD goes on Tuesday.  If she will be getting her second dose before the end of July, that could change our late August plans   Not that I ever count on something 100% these days.


Yes, we are in Southwestern Ontario, but I don't know if it's a local health unit rule or not.  I'd be curious to hear other experiences in the coming days if it's across the province or not.  They did say it was a brand new decision so not sure if it was that day or recent days.  
Really gives me hope for a more normal fall for school, with maybe even activities/sports/clubs!


----------



## Hopeful8

badiggio said:


> Right after name, date,check-in, location,it says" vaccine-Pfizer-eligible for ages 12 and over at time of vaccination".I could be wrong,but that's my impression.My wife thinks that it means for the 12 year olds they'll get the Pfizer.


Pfizer is the only vaccine presently approved for youth 12+


----------



## Hopeful8

Iralyn said:


> You are in Ontario, right?  Do you  know if this is a provincial rule or local health unit policy?  My DD goes on Tuesday.  If she will be getting her second dose before the end of July, that could change our late August plans   Not that I ever count on something 100% these days.


Just wanted to let you know that I read this morning, it is our health unit that is prioritizing youth 12+ right now.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Finally get to change my vote! Got first dose of Pfizer over the weekend!


----------



## Where's Wall-E

If you're in B.C. you can check your online Heath Gateway and see an estimated date for your second shot, and it also has a PDF you can download when both shots are finished!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Yes, I feel like it will be an early night for me.  I keep catching myself nodding off mid post.


That was my main “side-effect” - I was so tired Saturday evening (my shot was about 5 pm) that once I sat down I could barely keep my eyes open, which is unusual for me at any time. Even when I’m tired. I went upstairs early and planned on watching something on my iPad... well I passed out within a minute.  The next day I had a minor headache (that was yesterday) and otherwise just a sore arm.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

Iralyn said:


> You are in Ontario, right?  Do you  know if this is a provincial rule or local health unit policy?  My DD goes on Tuesday.  If she will be getting her second dose before the end of July, that could change our late August plans   Not that I ever count on something 100% these days.


My friend had her 12 yo daughter vaccinated yesterday (SW Ontario) and her second dose appt was also set up for July! Her 12 yo will be the first one in their family to be fully vaccinated even though the parents are in their late 40s.


----------



## FigmentSpark

My DS (16) has a Sept appt for his second dose.  I wonder how I get that changed?  (ontario)


----------



## HappilyEverAfter80

FigmentSpark said:


> My DS (16) has a Sept appt for his second dose.  I wonder how I get that changed?  (ontario)


I would call your health unit to see what they are doing in your area. We are in the Middlesex London health unit.


----------



## pigletto

FigmentSpark said:


> My DS (16) has a Sept appt for his second dose.  I wonder how I get that changed?  (ontario)


My ds went for his appointment yesterday. His second appointment is September and they didn’t mention changing it . I’m thinking further guidance will come out on that as the details are firmed up .


----------



## quandrea

FigmentSpark said:


> My DS (16) has a Sept appt for his second dose.  I wonder how I get that changed?  (ontario)


Me too!  I called yesterday and the person in the phone just said that come mid August I could move up the appointment. That’s what it says on the website. More frustration. Continued inequitable access to vaccines.


----------



## Silvermist999

FigmentSpark said:


> My DS (16) has a Sept appt for his second dose.  I wonder how I get that changed?  (ontario)



My PHU doesn’t use the Ontario booking system so we are able to go in to reschedule the second dose for my kids who are in that age group which they are prioritizing. I cannot do it for my own second dose though


----------



## quandrea

Silvermist999 said:


> My PHU doesn’t use the Ontario booking system so we are able to go in to reschedule the second dose for my kids who are in that age group which they are prioritizing. I cannot do it for my own second dose though


I’ve tried to do that but I just get looped into the Ontario portal (which I don’t recall happening two weeks ago) and I can’t do anything. Ah well. I guess I wait til August. Not a big deal really.


----------



## Iralyn

DD got her vaccine today.  Public health nurse that I know was working the discharge area so we chatted.  She says the provincial portal will open on June 27 for rescheduling of second shots for those 12-17 (maybe up to 25 -- not sure) beginning on August 7 or 9 (I can't remember which she said).  This was info that they received very recently.


----------



## marchingstar

alberta announced a plan for second shots today. 

those vaccinated in march can book today

those vaccinated in april can book by June 15

those vaccinated in may can book by June 28


----------



## suse66

badiggio said:


> Got notified yesterday that my second shot got moved up from august 5th to now july 6th.Got AZ the first time but the way it's worded makes me believe it will be Pfizer this time.Either way,we're getting it.


That's awesome! What province are you in? I received my AZ shot April 5th here in Ontario and am scheduled for my second July 26th. I know I will be eligible to rebook as of  June 28th but am feeling impatient. I am so ready to be done with all of this.


----------



## ellbell

suse66 said:


> That's awesome! What province are you in? I received my AZ shot April 5th here in Ontario and am scheduled for my second July 26th. I know I will be eligible to rebook as of  June 28th but am feeling impatient. I am so ready to be done with all of this.


I'm in the same boat.  I got vaccinated on April 20th and I'm scheduled for my second on August 10th.  I keep checking to see when I can move it.  I'm also glad the 12-25s get to move their's up.  My 2 18 year olds were due for their second shots on September 6th and 12th.  We are suppose to be at Disney August 27 to Sept 11.  I'll feel better that they will be fully vaccinated.


----------



## suse66

ellbell said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I got vaccinated on April 20th and I'm scheduled for my second on August 10th.  I keep checking to see when I can move it.  I'm also glad the 12-25s get to move their's up.  My 2 18 year olds were due for their second shots on September 6th and 12th.  We are suppose to be at Disney August 27 to Sept 11.  I'll feel better that they will be fully vaccinated.


Same here! My oldest son and I are going August 7th - 15th to celebrate his 21st birthday. He had his first vaccine May 22nd and his 2nd is scheduled for September 11th. I am hoping his will be moved up as well. What do you think will happen with quarantine requirements for fully vaccinated travellers?


----------



## badiggio

suse66 said:


> That's awesome! What province are you in? I received my AZ shot April 5th here in Ontario and am scheduled for my second July 26th. I know I will be eligible to rebook as of  June 28th but am feeling impatient. I am so ready to be done with all of this.


We're in Ottawa{stittsville},Ontario


----------



## ellbell

suse66 said:


> Same here! My oldest son and I are going August 7th - 15th to celebrate his 21st birthday. He had his first vaccine May 22nd and his 2nd is scheduled for September 11th. I am hoping his will be moved up as well. What do you think will happen with quarantine requirements for fully vaccinated travellers?


I'm hoping they won't exist.  If we can prove we are fully vaccinated why would we have to test or quarantine.


----------



## scorpsfan

Hey guys. Honestly I am still on the fence about getting the vaccine. We (DH and DD and I) have appointments tomorrow to get our first Pfizer shots. I don't know if we will do it. I have been hesitant about it since they came out. It feels like everyone else is doing it, so we should too, but I hate feeling like that. Anyone else still not 100% sure about getting it or did you have any bad reactions to it when you got it? Also have they done enough studies on children aged 12+ yet? Really? What about the myocarditis risk now.. ughhh. 
I'm just so nervous, but we also want to be able to travel again freely without worry!


----------



## suse66

scorpsfan said:


> Hey guys. Honestly I am still on the fence about getting the vaccine. We (DH and DD and I) have appointments tomorrow to get our first Pfizer shots. I don't know if we will do it. I have been hesitant about it since they came out. It feels like everyone else is doing it, so we should too, but I hate feeling like that. Anyone else still not 100% sure about getting it or did you have any bad reactions to it when you got it? Also have they done enough studies on children aged 12+ yet? Really? What about the myocarditis risk now.. ughhh.
> I'm just so nervous, but we also want to be able to travel again freely without worry!


I understand feeling nervous, that's only natural. Have you spoken to your primary health care provider about your concerns? I was not worried at all as the risks from the vaccine were far less that the risks of getting sick from Covid. I am a kindergarten teacher so it was extra important for me to be protected. I had a slight headache, low grade fever and chills for about 24 hours after my first shot. All signs of a healthy immune response! My three sons (19, 19 and 21) only felt tired and one had some soreness at the injection site. Otherwise they were fine. Honestly, I just want my life back so was quite happy to get vaccinated. I hope you make the decision that feels right for you.


----------



## quandrea

marchingstar said:


> alberta announced a plan for second shots today.
> 
> those vaccinated in march can book today
> 
> those vaccinated in april can book by June 15
> 
> those vaccinated in may can book by June 28


So simple. Wish Ontario could follow suit.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

NS has a briefing today and Friday. I am assuming the second doses will be announced as well.


----------



## bcwife76

quandrea said:


> So simple. Wish Ontario could follow suit.


I wish BC would follow suit, too. They are sending out 2nd dose invites to those 70+, and tomorrow there will be another announcement on second doses for those of us that got AZ (approving the mix and matching I'm guessing). But I'd like a timeline then.


----------



## bcwife76

ellbell said:


> I'm hoping they won't exist.  If we can prove we are fully vaccinated why would we have to test or quarantine.


And there are those of us with kids 11 and under who would love to know what's going to happen as well. Sigh.


----------



## DnA2010

bcwife76 said:


> I wish BC would follow suit, too. They are sending out 2nd dose invites to those 70+, and tomorrow there will be another announcement on second doses for those of us that got AZ (approving the mix and matching I'm guessing). But I'd like a timeline then.




I got AZ too and am anxiously waiting to hear what they say...I will be annoyed if my friends who got Pfizer get their 2nd doses before DH and I who got AZ weeks earlier...will you mix and match? My DD17 decided to get hers (we left it to her) but obviously our 4 year old can't...the question is...will we be allowed right!


----------



## bcwife76

DnA2010 said:


> I got AZ too and am anxiously waiting to hear what they say...I will be annoyed if my friends who got Pfizer get their 2nd doses before DH and I who got AZ weeks earlier...will you mix and match? My DD17 decided to get hers (we left it to her) but obviously our 4 year old can't...the question is...will we be allowed right!


While most of our friend circle got AZ as well, I have a couple friends who got Pfizer and I will be very annoyed if they get their second shots before we do, not gonna lie  My husband is like JUST GIVE ME WHATEVER SHOT YOU WANT. lol So yes, I think we will both mix and math. DD 12 got her first Pfizer on Saturday, she was SO happy to get it, she would have gotten it months ago if she could! But like your youngest, we still have one under 12 (she turns 11 this November).


----------



## DnA2010

bcwife76 said:


> While most of our friend circle got AZ as well, I have a couple friends who got Pfizer and I will be very annoyed if they get their second shots before we do, not gonna lie  My husband is like JUST GIVE ME WHATEVER SHOT YOU WANT. lol So yes, I think we will both mix and math. DD 12 got her first Pfizer on Saturday, she was SO happy to get it, she would have gotten it months ago if she could! But like your youngest, we still have one under 12 (she turns 11 this November).



None of my friends got AZ (because of the clotting thing :eyeroll), some of hubbies got AZ, but mine (other than the health care workers who got Moderna or Pfizer) wait for Pfizer...My husband is the same LOL- "give me WHATEVER!!"   Me- I just want to be told which one is the best with AZ, but will probably take what I can get first. Our big girl is just like "I want it to get this thing over as soon as we can!!" so wanted her shot as soon as she could get it too.


----------



## ellbell

I was just able to get on the waitlist to book my second AZ shot so hopefully I'll get the link soon to book


----------



## accm

quandrea said:


> So simple. Wish Ontario could follow suit.


Not sure if you've seen this. I had been searching for a while, and finally found this yesterday:



They also have a timeline for AZ


----------



## quandrea

accm said:


> Not sure if you've seen this. I had been searching for a while, and finally found this yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 579519
> 
> They also have a timeline for AZ


Thanks. The one for AZ only shows a timeline for AZ as the second shot, unfortunately. No guidance on how to secure a mRNA vaccine as the second dose.


----------



## accm

quandrea said:


> Thanks. The one for AZ only shows a timeline for AZ as the second shot, unfortunately. No guidance on how to secure a mRNA vaccine as the second dose.


Ya, it seems like everything relating to the AZ vaccine is a mess here right now. I'm sorry you're having to deal with that.


----------



## damo

This just in ...

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...une-3-2021-updated-vaccine-guidance-1.6051449


----------



## Where's Wall-E

I'm in BC, and both my husband and I got AZ 6 weeks ago. From what I understand from today's update, they will contact you starting at 8 weeks, and you will have a choice if you want AZ again or P or M. AZ will be through pharmacies again, and P or M will be through the community-based clinics. My husband and I agree we'll take whichever gets offered first.


----------



## MamaLema

scorpsfan said:


> Hey guys. Honestly I am still on the fence about getting the vaccine. We (DH and DD and I) have appointments tomorrow to get our first Pfizer shots. I don't know if we will do it. I have been hesitant about it since they came out. It feels like everyone else is doing it, so we should too, but I hate feeling like that. Anyone else still not 100% sure about getting it or did you have any bad reactions to it when you got it? Also have they done enough studies on children aged 12+ yet? Really? What about the myocarditis risk now.. ughhh.
> I'm just so nervous, but we also want to be able to travel again freely without worry!


I understand because I feel the same way. Our whole family has the first dose but I am having second thoughts on getting the second dose.


----------



## bcwife76

Where's Wall-E said:


> I'm in BC, and both my husband and I got AZ 6 weeks ago. From what I understand from today's update, they will contact you starting at 8 weeks, and you will have a choice if you want AZ again or P or M. AZ will be through pharmacies again, and P or M will be through the community-based clinics. My husband and I agree we'll take whichever gets offered first.


Same for my husband and I.


----------



## suse66

DnA2010 said:


> I got AZ too and am anxiously waiting to hear what they say...I will be annoyed if my friends who got Pfizer get their 2nd doses before DH and I who got AZ weeks earlier...will you mix and match? My DD17 decided to get hers (we left it to her) but obviously our 4 year old can't...the question is...will we be allowed right!


I had a long talk with my sister about this topic (she is a doctor). She said there is very encouraging news on taking Pfizer as a second dose as they are seeing a strong immune response. My sister is extremely cautious so I know if she thinks it is safe and advisable to do, I will comfortable with doing so.


bcwife76 said:


> While most of our friend circle got AZ as well, I have a couple friends who got Pfizer and I will be very annoyed if they get their second shots before we do, not gonna lie  My husband is like JUST GIVE ME WHATEVER SHOT YOU WANT. lol So yes, I think we will both mix and math. DD 12 got her first Pfizer on Saturday, she was SO happy to get it, she would have gotten it months ago if she could! But like your youngest, we still have one under 12 (she turns 11 this November).


My friend group, my DH and I also got AZ. We are all thinking "give us a second shot, we don't care what it is". Honestly with the Delta variant now circulating, I want my second shot as soon as possible.


MamaLema said:


> I understand because I feel the same way. Our whole family has the first dose but I am having second thoughts on getting the second dose.


Would you mind sharing any doubts you have about the second dose? I am not judging at all, of course you have to feel comfortable with whatever you choose to put into your body. Have you had a chance to discuss your concerns with your primary health care provider? I am going to go forward with the second dose as the Delta variant is now circulating in the GTA and I want to be protected against it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

suse66 said:


> I am going to go forward with the second dose as the Delta variant is now circulating in the GTA and I want to be protected against it.



Wait. What's the Delta variant?!


----------



## hdrolfe

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Wait. What's the Delta variant?!



latest variant article from CTV, could cause a 4th wave apparently. Looks nasty, of course.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

The Delta is the India variant. I thought it was ANOTHER one.


----------



## DnA2010

suse66 said:


> I had a long talk with my sister about this topic (she is a doctor). She said there is very encouraging news on taking Pfizer as a second dose as they are seeing a strong immune response. My sister is extremely cautious so I know if she thinks it is safe and advisable to do, I will comfortable with doing so.





suse66 said:


> My friend group, my DH and I also got AZ. We are all thinking "give us a second shot, we don't care what it is". Honestly with the Delta variant now circulating, I want my second shot as soon as possible.




Thank you for sharing your/your sister's thoughts, I appreciate it.


----------



## Sue M

DH getting 2nd jab on Sunday, daughter & I getting 2nd jab on 15th woohoo!  I never thought I’d be this excited to get a vaccine. It will be such a relief, to feel safe that we won’t get this awful virus and won’t spread it. And life returning to normal. This new variant is scary.  
My daughters daycare closed down the preschool section because one of the staff tested positive and out of that staff she’s the only one working, because she tested negative and had her 1st shot. Vaccines work. They put her on the other side with the school age group. this week ends the 2 week closure. 
We had Moderna so I’ll get whatever they give me. Moderna or Pfizer.


----------



## Silvermist999

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> The Delta is the India variant. I thought it was ANOTHER one.



I read there is another potential variant but it‘s only currently in Vietnam and it’s a hybrid of both the UK and India variants.  It’s apparently the cause of their sudden rise in cases.

https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/31/asia/vietnam-coronavirus-variant-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## Sue M

Silvermist999 said:


> I read there is another potential variant but it‘s only currently in Vietnam and it’s a hybrid of both the UK and India variants.  It’s apparently the cause of their sudden rise in cases.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/31/asia/vietnam-coronavirus-variant-intl-hnk/index.html


All the more reason for vaccination!


----------



## ottawamom

That new potential UK/India hybrid sounds scary. I'm back in the whatever jab I get offered first is the one I'm going to take for my second shot. I was leaning towards Pfizer but now I just want to be safe. I'll get Pfizer next year as the annual booster and get my super boost then.


----------



## suse66

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Wait. What's the Delta variant?!


I am so sorry to worry you. It is the new name for the Indian variant.


DnA2010 said:


> Thank you for sharing your/your sister's thoughts, I appreciate it.


You are very welcome!


----------



## Starwind

suse66 said:


> I had a long talk with my sister about this topic (she is a doctor). She said there is very encouraging news on taking Pfizer as a second dose as they are seeing a strong immune response. My sister is extremely cautious so I know if she thinks it is safe and advisable to do, I will comfortable with doing so.



Personally, although I have waivered back and forth I am now thinking I will do Pfizer as my second dose (AZ was the first) in part because of exactly this: strong immune response.

I am guessing this is one of the studies your sister is referring to. It came out yesterday and is pre-print so NOT peer reviewed; it is out of Germany: "Humoral and cellular immune response against SARS-CoV-2 variants following heterologous and homologous ChAdOx1 nCoV-19/BNT162b2 vaccination." https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.06.01.21258172v1.full.pdf

What I would really like to see is the results of the study being done in the UK that looks at AZ/AZ vs AZ/Pf in terms of effectiveness at preventing severe covid, hospitaliztion, and death. For ME is the missing info right now in terms of "do I definitely do AZ/Pf"... My 12 weeks isn't until into July so I have some time... The UK study is supposed to have results available later in June.

SW


----------



## ellbell

My first shot was AZ.  I'm already on a waitlist at the pharmacy where I got my first shot to get a link to reschedule my second shot.  On monday the provincial booking site opens to make appointments from the 12 week period.  I'm taking whatever I get an appointment for.  I'm not picky about.my second shot I just want to be fully vaccinated so life can move on.


----------



## pigletto

suse66 said:


> I had a long talk with my sister about this topic (she is a doctor). She said there is very encouraging news on taking Pfizer as a second dose as they are seeing a strong immune response. My sister is extremely cautious so I know if she thinks it is safe and advisable to do, I will comfortable with doing so.
> My friend group, my DH and I also got AZ. We are all thinking "give us a second shot, we don't care what it is". Honestly with the Delta variant now circulating, I want my second shot as soon as possible.
> Would you mind sharing any doubts you have about the second dose? I am not judging at all, of course you have to feel comfortable with whatever you choose to put into your body. Have you had a chance to discuss your concerns with your primary health care provider? I am going to go forward with the second dose as the Delta variant is now circulating in the GTA and I want to be protected against it.


FWIW the doctors in my family are all very encouraged by the research on mixing AZ with Pfizer and recommending I get whatever I can get as soon as I can get it, specifically due to the Delta variant. These people love me , they would not recommend something lightly or if they felt it was unsafe. Of course they are only operating with as much knowledge as is currently known but it’s good enough for me.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

accm said:


> Not sure if you've seen this. I had been searching for a while, and finally found this yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 579519
> 
> They also have a timeline for AZ


They already bumped it up, so people aged 70 and older and those who received their first dose by April 18 can book starting Monday.  I think we'll see an accelerated roll out to get ahead of this variant.  Our area is finally seeing pharmacies and pop up clinics starting to happen, so I'm hopeful we'll get more shots in arms.  We've seen an increase in our district fueled by variants of concern in some area first nations and small communities.  Only my dh has had both shots as he works in a LTC facility.  I worry everyone thinks they are protected enough by one shot and are tired of lockdowns, they are having sleepovers with kids, riding in cars together, etc, it will easily spread here as we are a hub for these outlying communities for shopping, healthcare, family, etc.


----------



## quandrea

ellbell said:


> My first shot was AZ.  I'm already on a waitlist at the pharmacy where I got my first shot to get a link to reschedule my second shot.  On monday the provincial booking site opens to make appointments from the 12 week period.  I'm taking whatever I get an appointment for.  I'm not picky about.my second shot I just want to be fully vaccinated so life can move on.


Do you think we will be able to book these appointments in advance or will we need the twelve week mark to arrive before booking?


----------



## Donald - my hero

quandrea said:


> Do you think we will be able to book these appointments in advance or will we need the twelve week mark to arrive before booking?


*I know the pharmacy we went to only booked exactly the number of appointments to use the doses they had on hand. They are going on a weekly basis to avoid needing to cancel and have a list of people who've agreed to come on short notice. This is Rexall and I got another email late yesterday confirming that they will be reaching out on a first in, first out basis. 

here's the info on their website for other Rexall jabbed folks

Rexall vaccines*


----------



## damo

quandrea said:


> Do you think we will be able to book these appointments in advance or will we need the twelve week mark to arrive before booking?



The pharmacy where I am booked just asked that you make sure you will be past 12 weeks when you appointment comes.

https://www.pharmacyappointments.ca...VB8q0MzBDMKRiGs-Hd8aaZ6jS8Hoc6vAlr5O9nn5HFudE
This site lets you put in your postal code and it will bring up Sobey's (and affiliate) pharmacies that have actual appointments.


----------



## juniorbugman

damo said:


> The pharmacy where I am booked just asked that you make sure you will be past 12 weeks when you appointment comes.


Yup I wasn't sure about that as well but I have written on a calendar now when my 12 weeks is up.  July 6 for me.


----------



## SpiritM

First dose was April 14th with second pre-booked  for August 4th. We requested an earlier appointment on Monday through our local health department in Waterloo. We received the call on Thursday, our appointment was yesterday. We are now fully vaccinated. If  you pre-register with open availability, you just might get a call like we did. Sometimes they just need to fill the open spots that seniors aren’t filling so they don’t waste vaccine. We received Pfizer both times. Second shot, only a slightly sore arm today. We are very grateful and Disney is looking  closer for us Hubby and I are 60 plus Group.


----------



## FigmentSpark

SpiritM said:


> First dose was April 14th with second pre-booked  for August 4th. We requested an earlier appointment on Monday through our local health department in Waterloo. We received the call on Thursday, our appointment was yesterday. We are now fully vaccinated. If  you pre-register with open availability, you just might get a call like we did. Sometimes they just need to fill the open spots that seniors aren’t filling so they don’t waste vaccine. We received Pfizer both times. Second shot, only a slightly sore arm today. We are very grateful and Disney is looking  closer for us Hubby and I are 60 plus Group.


What was your first dose?

I'm wondering if everyone is supposed to wait the 12 weeks or only those who got AZ first and if any AZ recipients are getting a second dose before the 12 weeks.


----------



## Disneylover99

juniorbugman said:


> Yup I wasn't sure about that as well but I have written on a calendar now when my 12 weeks is up.  July 6 for me.


They are booking right now on the Durham website for people who had their first doses before April 18th. No mention of 12 weeks. I think I remember you and I were vaccinated the same day in Durham. I’m booked for my second dose    this Thursday. Go check out the website!


----------



## juniorbugman

Disneylover99 said:


> They are booking right now on the Durham website for people who had their first doses before April 18th. No mention of 12 weeks. I think I remember you and I were vaccinated the same day in Durham. I’m booked for my second dose this Thursday. Go check out the website!


I was going to ask that question about which ones had to wait the 12 weeks.  I will go check out the site and see what I can find.  Thanks for the heads up.
Edited- just checked and nothing for the rest of June so I will have to check again later.   It will probably be the 12 weeks by the time I get another appointment.


----------



## Disneylover99

juniorbugman said:


> I was going to ask that question about which ones had to wait the 12 weeks.  I will go check out the site and see what I can find.  Thanks for the heads up.
> Edited- just checked and nothing for the rest of June so I will have to check again later.   It will probably be the 12 weeks by the time I get another appointment.


Definitely keep checking throughout the weekend and early Monday since the announcement states they will open up on Monday. I bet more appointments will pop up.
Good luck!


----------



## ottawamom

12 Weeks is for the AZ people. The antibodies continue to develop until then so the 2nd jab will boost things to their maximum potential. Pfizer and Moderna people just need to make sure to wait the 28 days before attempting dose #2 (Ontario at least)


AstraZeneca COVID-19 Vaccine Second Dose Update from Rexall – Ontario OnlyEffective June 4, 2021 and in alignment with NACI’s recommendation, Ontarians who have received their first dose of the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine can choose to either receive a second dose of the AstraZeneca vaccine, or an mRNA (Pfizer or Moderna) vaccine for their second dose. These second dose options will be provided at the recommended 12-week interval.


----------



## E&Cmom

Updated as I got my second dose of Phizer this morning.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Trying to use Halton website to book second dose, but our first was AZ.  I was hoping they'd update their website at midnight, like they've done before, but no luck.


----------



## damo

FigmentSpark said:


> Trying to use Halton website to book second dose, but our first was AZ.  I was hoping they'd update their website at midnight, like they've done before, but no luck.



This is the link I used to book my second shot (first was AZ second will be Moderna) at Sobey's on Upper Middle and Third LIne.  

https://www.pharmacyappointments.ca...79uJ1_q8d5ZM0NbGTDQGUNmsMFQIgPGavJVlORpNcb_O8


----------



## star72232

We are now 4/6 with first dose here. My younger 2 aren’t 12 yet, so aren’t eligible.

I had Pfizer in mid April. I was able to request to move my second dose up today, so I did that. I was originally scheduled for Aug 1.

DH had Moderna in early May. He’ll request to move his up when he’s eligible to do that.

The older kids (16, 14) got their first doses of Pfizer May 24. They were scheduled for Sept 13 for second doses,but I was able to request theirs be moved up last week. I’m assuming they’ll get their 2nd doses some time in August.


----------



## FigmentSpark

The Halton website is now saying they'll start booking second shots for AZ first shot people tomorrow, so I'll try again tonight.


----------



## juniorbugman

Tried the Durham site this morning and nothing available anywhere.  We have to book through this site not Ontario site.  Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## damo

FigmentSpark said:


> The Halton website is now saying they'll start booking second shots for AZ first shot people tomorrow, so I'll try again tonight.



Yes, for a second shot of Pfizer or Moderna.


----------



## accm

momof2gr8kids said:


> They already bumped it up, so people aged 70 and older and those who received their first dose by April 18 can book starting Monday.  I think we'll see an accelerated roll out to get ahead of this variant.  Our area is finally seeing pharmacies and pop up clinics starting to happen, so I'm hopeful we'll get more shots in arms.  We've seen an increase in our district fueled by variants of concern in some area first nations and small communities.  Only my dh has had both shots as he works in a LTC facility.  I worry everyone thinks they are protected enough by one shot and are tired of lockdowns, they are having sleepovers with kids, riding in cars together, etc, it will easily spread here as we are a hub for these outlying communities for shopping, healthcare, family, etc.


That's so encouraging. I hope they can keep that up so I can schedule my second shot before August 2nd.


----------



## Silvermist999

FigmentSpark said:


> Trying to use Halton website to book second dose, but our first was AZ.  I was hoping they'd update their website at midnight, like they've done before, but no luck.



Yes, I found out when I stayed up to midnight to book my kids’ appointments that Halton changed their update to 3am.   I wish Halton would just do it at 7 or 8 am like other regions instead of random hours in the middle of the night.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Silvermist999 said:


> Yes, I found out when I stayed up to midnight to book my kids’ appointments that Halton changed their update to 3am.   I wish Halton would just do it at 7 or 8 am like other regions instead of random hours in the middle of the night.


Oh, that's good to know.  

Anyone know what's happening with the 16+ that were originally given a 4 month rescheduling window?  My kids (16 and 18) have had their first shot, but they also have a Sept second shot scheduled.  I'd like to try to move that up, but I don't know how to do that without cancelling the one they have ('bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush' and all that).  I don't want to cancel their Sept appt and then find out they can't get the second until Oct.  Can't seem to get anyone on the phone, either.


----------



## juniorbugman

Okay went back into the Durham (Ajax) website today and was able to move my appointments up from Aug 3 to June 23.


----------



## Silvermist999

FigmentSpark said:


> Oh, that's good to know.
> 
> Anyone know what's happening with the 16+ that were originally given a 4 month rescheduling window?  My kids (16 and 18) have had their first shot, but they also have a Sept second shot scheduled.  I'd like to try to move that up, but I don't know how to do that without cancelling the one they have ('bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush' and all that).  I don't want to cancel their Sept appt and then find out they can't get the second until Oct.  Can't seem to get anyone on the phone, either.



Your original appointment will not cancel until you select a new day/time and hit submit/confirm on the Halton website. 

I had tried to reschedule my daughter’s second appt but since she did not have  her first appt yet, the system wanted me to reselect the first appt before going to the next screen to change the second appt.  Her original first dose day/time was actually no longer available so I gave up trying to reschedule her second appt. I just exited out of the screen without continuing and nothing was changed.


----------



## ottawamom

@Silvermist999, I wish I had read this earlier today. I was obsessing about an appointment I booked and was concerned if I went in again to see it I would cancel my first appointment. Good to know that is not the case. This is valuable information for those navigating the Ontario website for the first time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Silvermist999

ottawamom said:


> @Silvermist999, I wish I had read this earlier today. I was obsessing about an appointment I booked and was concerned if I went in again to see it I would cancel my first appointment. Good to know that is not the case. This is valuable information for those navigating the Ontario website for the first time. Thanks for posting.



Hi, I‘m going to edit my post as I was speaking about my experience with the Halton portal, which @FigmentSpark had asked about.

Halton is not using the province’s website. I would assume the province would be similar but best to double check before you proceed.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Silvermist999 said:


> Your original appointment will not cancel until you select a new day/time and hit submit/confirm on the Halton website.
> 
> I had tried to reschedule my daughter’s second appt but since she did not have  her first appt yet, the system wanted me to reselect the first appt before going to the next screen to change the second appt.  Her original first dose day/time was actually no longer available so I gave up trying to reschedule her second appt. I just exited out of the screen without continuing and nothing was changed.


Thanks.  A month ago, when I was booking their first appointments, you had to cancel one before it showed you the opportunity to pick another.


----------



## FigmentSpark

So, I got second appts for DH and I, who'd gotten AZ.  Then I re-did DS16's second appt, which I got to be the same day as ours.

Today, I went in to change DS18's second appt from Sept to something earlier, but it said there were no appts available.  Now, I don't know if that's because they are booked up or because he's 18 and they aren't booking those second appts any earlier.


----------



## grantclaire

The DW and I are booked for our second AZ shot tomorrow. Wed. The pharmancy called today and we booked!


----------



## E&Cmom

DH is booked for his second dose of AZ on Saturday. He got his notification from the pharmacy today.  I had dose#2 of Phizer on Sunday,

We are in BC


----------



## Where's Wall-E

E&Cmom said:


> DH is booked for his second dose of AZ on Saturday. He got his notification from the pharmacy today.  I had dose#2 of Phizer on Sunday,
> 
> We are in BC



Do you mind if I ask ages? It would seem you got your shots in early April (or earlier?) We got our AZ on April 21, so hoping to be contacted very soon. It will be 8 weeks next Wednesday!


----------



## E&Cmom

Where's Wall-E said:


> Do you mind if I ask ages? It would seem you got your shots in early April (or earlier?) We got our AZ on April 21, so hoping to be contacted very soon. It will be 8 weeks next Wednesday!



I am 51. I got my first one  ( Phizer) on March 27 but am a health care worker (RN)

My DH just turned 56 ( was 55 when he got his first dose). He got his first dose of AZ on April 15 so this  week is 8 weeks. He just got his invite today from the pharmacy.

Sounds like you should hear something soon!


----------



## damo

Second shot (Moderna after AZ) done!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Second shot Pfeizer done Monday no side effects just sore arm


----------



## ottawamom

E&Cmom said:


> I am 51. I got my first one  ( Phizer) on March 27 but am a health care worker (RN)
> 
> My DH just turned 56 ( was 55 when he got his first dose). He got his first dose of AZ on April 15 so this  week is 8 weeks. He just got his invite today from the pharmacy.
> 
> Sounds like you should hear something soon!


Interesting, in Ontario we have to wait until week 12 to get our second shot after having AZ for the first. Which province are you in (for those who may not realize they qualify)?


----------



## E&Cmom

ottawamom said:


> Interesting, in Ontario we have to wait until week 12 to get our second shot after having AZ for the first. Which province are you in (for those who may not realize they qualify)?



I am in BC. They just changed it to 8 weeks for the AZ  here last week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Even if Ontario changes the timeline for 2nd jabs for those of us who got the AZ hubby and I will be waiting the full 12 weeks. This is us following the science -- the study that I linked in the other vaccine thread that was carried out provided the proof that the efficacy jumps from 55.1% efficacy with a 6 week interval to 81.3% efficacy with a 12 week interval. The study involved 24,422 participants.*

*Links and screenshots for those who might be interested:*
*BMJ Covid-19: New data on Oxford AstraZeneca vaccine backs 12 week dosing interval*


*here's the very long and detailed full study information for all the science geeks out there!
Study on timing of AZ vaccine*
**
**


----------



## von Monster

I haven't seen this posted, but my local pharmacist just sent the fact sheets from UWaterloos School of Pharmacy to help with the selection of a second dose to those of us who got AZ. Thought it might be worth a read for those who's second shots are coming up.

I got AstraZeneca for my first dose. Which vaccine is best for my second (1 Pager) (uwaterloo.ca) 
I got AstraZeneca for my first dose, what should I do for my second - long version (uwaterloo.ca)


----------



## Going to WDW

So I'm thinking it might just be my bad luck ... but I had my first AZ on April 27th.   Apparently I can't even request an appointment for a second dose until July 9th (based on current criteria on the Provincial site) ---- my 12 week date is July 10th..... guessing it will still be way longer than 12 weeks for me.   Pharmacy says they have no idea about supply so can't book anything right now.   Sort of felt not great for having the AZ when they shut AZ down for 1st doses due to the risks just days after my 1st shot .... feel like we've been left in the lurch again now.  Collateral damage seems to be where I  am now.


----------



## damo

Donald - my hero said:


> *Even if Ontario changes the timeline for 2nd jabs for those of us who got the AZ hubby and I will be waiting the full 12 weeks. This is us following the science -- the study that I linked in the other vaccine thread that was carried out provided the proof that the efficacy jumps from 55.1% efficacy with a 6 week interval to 81.3% efficacy with a 12 week interval. The study involved 24,422 participants.*
> 
> *Links and screenshots for those who might be interested:*
> *BMJ Covid-19: New data on Oxford AstraZeneca vaccine backs 12 week dosing interval*
> View attachment 580958
> 
> *here's the very long and detailed full study information for all the science geeks out there!
> Study on timing of AZ vaccine*
> *View attachment 580959*
> *View attachment 580960*



The reason they are doing after 8 weeks is that with the Delta variant, they want to boost people's immunity as quickly as possible.  Second shot after 8 weeks is better during weeks 8-12 than just having the one shot for weeks 8-12.  Those weeks between 8 and 12 when you only have one AZ shot leaves you more vulnerable than if you have your second shot at 8 weeks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402446642771640321



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402635630895587328


----------



## Disney Addicted

My daughter and my husband had their first vaccine in April (after the 18th) and are schedule for the 2nd in August.
My son & I had our first vaccine in May.  He's been moved up to July for his 2nd (restaurant worker) and I'm still in Sept for my 2nd.
My Dad just had his 2nd shot yesterday.
Pfizer for all of us.


----------



## samsteele

Sadly - 4 days past opening - still no Moderna or Pfizer for 70+ to book accelerated 2nd dose in Central or Eastern Ontario except for Ottawa. There is a cancellation list - at least with my health unit - that 70+ can register with each Friday after 12 pm for the chance to be called as a last minute fill in for any cancellations or no shows. Check your local health unit website for any list. Still hopeful that local IDA or Guardian pharmacies will call as registered on in house lists. Appears vaccines concentrated in Toronto and urban Ottawa like last time. While we understand the rationale behind that, the reality is that large numbers of city cottagers are in our areas. But just as significant, many small cities in my area are now bedroom communities for GTA workers. Many essential workers commuting and not working from home. Feds have announced large shipment of Moderna to arrive by end of this month. Lets hope for a speedy and widespread distribution.


----------



## spiffgirl101

My DS(12) got his Pfizer shot yesterday!  Manitoba now has 70% of people who have had their first shot. Uptick is a lot slower in my health region (36-48%), but I saw a lot of people lining up when we left the supersite yesterday. Lots of young people which made me happy.


----------



## elaine amj

samsteele said:


> Sadly - 4 days past opening - still no Moderna or Pfizer for 70+ to book accelerated 2nd dose in Central or Eastern Ontario except for Ottawa. There is a cancellation list - at least with my health unit - that 70+ can register with each Friday after 12 pm for the chance to be called as a last minute fill in for any cancellations or no shows. Check your local health unit website for any list. Still hopeful that local IDA or Guardian pharmacies will call as registered on in house lists. Appears vaccines concentrated in Toronto and urban Ottawa like last time. While we understand the rationale behind that, the reality is that large numbers of city cottagers are in our areas. But just as significant, many small cities in my area are now bedroom communities for GTA workers. Many essential workers commuting and not working from home. Feds have announced large shipment of Moderna to arrive by end of this month. Lets hope for a speedy and widespread distribution.



Yeah - this has been the one "advantage" to living in a hotspot community.  As supply ramps up it's looking better and better all the time.


----------



## Aladora

I booked my second shot next Wednesday and DH booked his for July 11!


----------



## La Tomate

I had my first shot 14th April, and have developed a curious side effect so I have no idea when my 2nd shot will be. Public health want me to finish a course of treatment and then get the approval from an allergist. I have no idea how long that whole process will take. 
The super sad thing? My first thought was "NO! My Disney cruise!!!" ... Which isn't until Fall next year hopefully, but still. That was my gut reaction


----------



## samsteele

Thrilled to report good news for my 70+ parents and aunt. Their local pharmacy called and they are scheduled for their accelerated 2nd shot early next week. Yay! Pharmacy only received 100 Moderna doses and those who moved fast to get on the in house list made the cut. So grateful that our local pharmacists are pushing hard for local seniors and taking up the slack. But also know that our areas have many more than a 100 seniors in need of those accelerated doses. Like so many things in life, we have to be proactive because no faceless govt is going to reach out and help each of us. So many 70+ seniors either didn't know to call or go to their local pharmacy to get on the list. My aunt told me she called many of her friends as soon as she found out about the list and they shrugged and said 'someone' will make sure I get my 2nd shot in the next week. No helpful 'someones' for rural Ontario. No pop up vax vans driving down country roads. And our family mds have not been kept in the chain. Many local service clubs, Churches and community groups have tried hard to get the news out but 100 doses will disappear fast. Still will def celebrate small victories like this one. Wonderful way to end a very stressful week


----------



## 2Lunds

spiffgirl101 said:


> My DS(12) got his Pfizer shot yesterday!  Manitoba now has 70% of people who have had their first shot. Uptick is a lot slower in my health region (36-48%), but I saw a lot of people lining up when we left the supersite yesterday. Lots of young people which made me happy.


Hi fellow Manitoban!  I work at the RBC supersite and we did over 8K shots on Saturday   I was stationed in the "low mobility" queue, so I mostly talked to seniors last night, but I have also seen LOTS of younger people coming in.  We hit our millionth shot on Friday night, and the RBC site is doing the most shots of any single location in all of Canada


----------



## mommasita

Husband And myself are going for our 2nd Pfizer shot this afternoon.  If anyone in Montreal is reading you can rebook at Pratt and Whitney if you has Pfizer and you are 21 days out, regardless of age. Lots of spots.


----------



## explorer1977

My wife and I received our 2nd dose yesterday and were even called to come in early.  we were able to book early here in Alberta as the booking window was to open today.


----------



## FigmentSpark

2Lunds said:


> Hi fellow Manitoban!  I work at the RBC supersite and we did over 8K shots on Saturday   I was stationed in the "low mobility" queue, so I mostly talked to seniors last night, but I have also seen LOTS of younger people coming in.  We hit our millionth shot on Friday night, and the RBC site is doing the most shots of any single location in all of Canada


My mom got hers at the RBC Center in Wpg... She said is was so efficiently run.  

I can’t wait until Manitoba and Ontario open their borders to each other again... without quarantines, at least for the fully vaccinated.


----------



## 2Lunds

FigmentSpark said:


> My mom got hers at the RBC Center in Wpg... She said is was so efficiently run.
> 
> I can’t wait until Manitoba and Ontario open their borders to each other again... without quarantines, at least for the fully vaccinated.


I'm glad to hear she had a good experience


----------



## KNovacovschi

I had my 1st dose, AZ, on Apr 22nd and booked my 2nd dose for June 22nd this morning. I however chose to get Pfizer for my second dose since I don’t want to wait to see when AZ will actually happen. They announced you can get your 2nd dose of AZ at 8 weeks now instead of 12 but when I went on Costco site, where I got my first dose, they still show it as 12 weeks for 2nd dose of AZ and others are a wait list. I’m just now starting to get emails from Pharmacies that I was on a wait list starting Apr 18th so no wait list for 2nd dose. While sitting in the virtual queue I did read a few articles and all say that it is just as effective to mix as if you don’t. I just want it done.


----------



## LittleFlounder

I got my 2nd vaccination last week. My first was Moderna, and my 2nd Pfizer.

The only reaction i had to my 2nd shot was a sore arm...same amount and duration of soreness as my Moderna shot, but early the day after my shot I also had some muscle pain in my armpit and along my side(length of ribcage). During a phone appointment with my doctor that day(for a different ailment) I told her about the different pain and she said that is not an unusual reaction to Pfizer.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Have booked DH and myself for our second Pfizer shots on Wednesday. Very relieved it’s booked - the Ontario provincial website was quite the adventure this morning.
For anyone in Toronto looking for a pop up:


----------



## badiggio

Wife and I are getting our 2nd shots this thursday.


----------



## azrivest

mommasita said:


> Husband And myself are going for our 2nd Pfizer shot this afternoon.  If anyone in Montreal is reading you can rebook at Pratt and Whitney if you has Pfizer and you are 21 days out, regardless of age. Lots of spots.



Did you use the Clic Santé website to rebook?


----------



## mommasita

azrivest said:


> Did you use the Clic Santé website to rebook?


Yes, you go In for first dose , and you will see they only give 2nd doses to anyone over 21 days. There are walk ins also, but the line was long. Our appt was for 2: 10, we were out at 2:30. But first cancel your other appointment


----------



## 2Lunds

LittleFlounder said:


> I got my 2nd vaccination last week. My first was Moderna, and my 2nd Pfizer.
> 
> The only reaction i had to my 2nd shot was a sore arm...same amount and duration of soreness as my Moderna shot, but early the day after my shot I also had some muscle pain in my armpit and along my side(length of ribcage). During a phone appointment with my doctor that day(for a different ailment) I told her about the different pain and she said that is not an unusual reaction to Pfizer.


My lymph node under my left arm is still very inflamed and sore 3 days after PF dose too.


----------



## Susan2771

The 4 of us got the second dose yesterday and we are done like dinner.  My husband and I got Moderna and our girls got Pfizer.  I wish everyone a speedy second dose!


----------



## Sue M

Today got 2nd jab, Pfizer. My first one was Moderna but when I went to vaccination centre tonight they only had Pfizer.  I was given the option of waiting until they get Moderna in or get Pfizer. There was even a table with counseling about vaccines but I was ok with getting Pfizer. As they say, the best vaccine is the one in your arm. And our health officers are saying it’s fine, they’re both RNA technology.


----------



## Sue M

LittleFlounder said:


> I got my 2nd vaccination last week. My first was Moderna, and my 2nd Pfizer.
> 
> The only reaction i had to my 2nd shot was a sore arm...same amount and duration of soreness as my Moderna shot, but early the day after my shot I also had some muscle pain in my armpit and along my side(length of ribcage). During a phone appointment with my doctor that day(for a different ailment) I told her about the different pain and she said that is not an unusual reaction to Pfizer.


Same, tonight we got Pfizer for second shot. First one was Moderna. So far just sore arm.


----------



## star72232

I had my second dose of Pfizer yesterday. A sore arm and HA today, but I’m not sure if the HA is dose related. Yesterday was just a bad day and it could be that.


----------



## Aladora

I can change my vote! I got my second dose 2 hours ago, AZ for both!


----------



## Sunelis

Got my second dose today. My first shot was AZ, today I got Pfizer because the vaccination center didn't have any AZ left. Will update if I get weird side effect.


----------



## ellbell

Just got my second dose.  Had my AZ shot at a pharmacy in Hamilton, Ontario on April 20th and got a Pfizer shot today at a mass clinic in Hamilton.


----------



## hdrolfe

I was able to get an AZ appointment for Friday, I had planned to wait and mix vaccines but I am happy to get it sooner so I will take it. Just over 8 weeks between doses, which I am ok with given I think two doses is better than one.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I was able to change my vote this morning. 

DH and I went to get our second shot yesterday.  We had AZ 8 weeks ago.  I could have booked sooner, but I wanted to wait until the 8 week mark for us.  We were able to pick either AZ or Pfizer.  We picked Pfizer.  I just don't have enough faith with the information from Health Canada about AZ, to get it again. 

Now I should have LOTS of antibodies floating in my system  From receiving AZ, then actually contracting covid, now getting the Pfizer.  I have lots of antibodies of all different types in my system now.   So far, I only have a very tender and sore arm.  I can handle most side effects, but nausea.  I'm a super big baby when it comes to nausea lol.  I will act like a  3 yr old.  So far so good!


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was able to change my vote this morning.
> 
> DH and I went to get our second shot yesterday.  We had AZ 8 weeks ago.  I could have booked sooner, but I wanted to wait until the 8 week mark for us.  We were able to pick either AZ or Pfizer.  We picked Pfizer.  I just don't have enough faith with the information from Health Canada about AZ, to get it again.
> 
> Now I should have LOTS of antibodies floating in my system  From receiving AZ, then actually contracting covid, now getting the Pfizer.  I have lots of antibodies of all different types in my system now.   So far, I only have a very tender and sore arm.  I can handle most side effects, but nausea.  I'm a super big baby when it comes to nausea lol.  I will act like a  3 yr old.  So far so good!


Yay!  Hope you only have the sore arm. I hate nausea too.


----------



## badiggio

Wife and i had our 2nd shots this morning;Pfizer after az for our first shots.I was surprised when he told me were done as i didn't feel a thing as we were talking.We were told the side effects should be worse than the first time.


----------



## ellbell

badiggio said:


> Wife and i had our 2nd shots this morning;Pfizer after az for our first shots.I was surprised when he told me were done as i didn't feel a thing as we were talking.We were told the side effects should be worse than the first time.


That's funny I got pfizer after AZ last night and actually have less symtoms this time.  I have a sore arm but I'm way less tires.


----------



## Hopeful8

Rebooked my 2nd shot to today!  Had it this afternoon, AZ was the first one, this one was Pfizer. Hoping that I am like the rest of you with very little side effects!


----------



## samsteele

Had my 2nd AZ shot booked for late next week but by chance called my local pharmacy yesterday and they agreed to give me Pfizer today. Over the past few days have become more comfortable with the data supporting mixing vaccinations so decided to take the Pfizer as the earliest 2nd shot I could get. Also concerned that there is never any guarantee with pharmacy appointments that they will actually have vax available on the day. So 2nd vax this morning of Pfizer and relieved it is over. Bit of a sore arm but nothing terrible. Best wishes to all still hunting for your 2nd. Remember to make a few cold calls to your local pharmacies. Sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## HumblePie

Two doses here! AZ for my first PZ for my second. So happy!


----------



## pigletto

I’ve officially had my two doses . AZ for the first , Pfizer for the second !  ☀    ☀


----------



## hdrolfe

And now I want to cry... don't get AZ for 2nd shot My appointment is tomorrow. I don't want to cancel it but I also do want to since it's for AZ and now they say you should mix and stop giving AZ as the second shot! WTH... why can't they just stick to a plan? I don't know what to do


----------



## pigletto

hdrolfe said:


> And now I want to cry... don't get AZ for 2nd shot My appointment is tomorrow. I don't want to cancel it but I also do want to since it's for AZ and now they say you should mix and stop giving AZ as the second shot! WTH... why can't they just stick to a plan? I don't know what to do


I would recommend cancelling it and rescheduling. We are waiting on huge shipments and I honestly think you will get a second dose of something else soon . If they are recommending to stop giving it AGAIN I’m done with it completely. It’s too much back and forth . I had already decided to get Pfizer for dose two but I completely understand your frustration. I’m sorry .


----------



## hdrolfe

pigletto said:


> I would recommend cancelling it and rescheduling. We are waiting on huge shipments and I honestly think you will get a second dose of something else soon . If they are recommending to stop giving it AGAIN I’m done with it completely. It’s too much back and forth . I had already decided to get Pfizer for dose two but I completely understand your frustration. I’m sorry .



And I had just cancelled a Moderna appointment for next month. It's just so frustrating!! I sent an email to the pharmacist (they said to do that rather than call) and will see if they reply, but likely cancel and keep hoping one of the wait lists I'm on comes through soon.


----------



## SaskDisNut

For anyone concerned or still undecided on the 2nd dose after a first dose AZ.  Hopefully this announcement from NACI will help with your decision.

mRNA vaccine now preferred as second dose following AstraZeneca shot: NACI


----------



## hdrolfe

It's a miracle! I found a Pfizer (or maybe Moderna?) appointment for Sunday at Nepean Sportsplex! Now I am happy. I cancelled my AZ for tomorrow and look forward to getting my second shot. Man this has been a rollercoaster...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> And now I want to cry... don't get AZ for 2nd shot My appointment is tomorrow. I don't want to cancel it but I also do want to since it's for AZ and now they say you should mix and stop giving AZ as the second shot! WTH... why can't they just stick to a plan? I don't know what to do





pigletto said:


> I would recommend cancelling it and rescheduling. We are waiting on huge shipments and I honestly think you will get a second dose of something else soon . If they are recommending to stop giving it AGAIN I’m done with it completely. It’s too much back and forth . I had already decided to get Pfizer for dose two but I completely understand your frustration. I’m sorry .



I can't love both of these statements enough. 

I was beyond frustrated with the information from Health Canada regarding the AZ right from the beginning.  We rushed to get our shot because shipments were sooooo delayed and that was all that was available and their rhetoric was to just take what is offered.  I just feel that Health Canada was pushing to get a vaccine into arms, even though they were unsure of the implications it might cause after the fact.  The mixed messaging about AZ just leaves me feeling unsettled. 

Once I found out that we would be able to pick the vaccine we wanted to receive as our first dose (Alberta) there was no question in my mind about which one.  With all the mixed messaging about AZ, that was not going to be the one I would pick. 

Edited to say

@hdrolfe  I see you found an appointment!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful8

Feel the same as everyone else, with the mixed messages about AZ.   So relieved my 2nd (Pfizer) is done.


----------



## samsteele

For everyone who has had their 2nd shot - congrats! - but don't forget to cancel any unneeded future appointments. Below find the hard to find manage/cancellation link for the Ontario book vaccine website:

https://vaccine.covaxonbooking.ca/manage
Don't think fact of actually getting the 2nd shot automatically cancels any future appointments. 

Def need to call any pharmacies to cancel esp if time short before upcoming appointment.


----------



## damo

I think we need to remember that as more data comes out, different recommendations are made.  If the new studies are showing greater efficacy with fewer risks, and good availability, then it makes sense to go with the best one.  We'd be pretty upset if the scientists and doctors stuck with the data from outdated studies.


----------



## TommyJK

Got my second shot now   Updated my poll selection


----------



## quandrea

samsteele said:


> For everyone who has had their 2nd shot - congrats! - but don't forget to cancel any unneeded future appointments. Below find the hard to find manage/cancellation link for the Ontario book vaccine website:
> 
> https://vaccine.covaxonbooking.ca/manage
> Don't think fact of actually getting the 2nd shot automatically cancels any future appointments.
> 
> Def need to call any pharmacies to cancel esp if time short before upcoming appointment.


Thanks for this. Isn’t it sad that the Ontario government has created a booking portal so poorly that we need assistance from others to find important function links.

In another display of excellent ON IT, I called Young Drivers of Canada to rebook dd’s driving test today. The MTO booking portal was overwhelmed on Monday andcrashed for the whole week. I was told to try again next week. Our tax dollars at work….


----------



## Going to WDW

Nice to see the number of second doses increasing.  

There were a few articles in the past few days about some US businesses not recognizing AZ shots when determining if a person is fully vaccinated (think a Broadway show, live audience tv shows (SNL and another late night one), and a couple of other businesses.   Apparently they specify they must be an FDA approved vaccine (which AZ is not at this point) to be considered.   Hopefully this won't be a trend.    Based on the article this is a New York State thing.

springsteen-broadway-astrazeneca-recipients


----------



## hdrolfe

quandrea said:


> Thanks for this. Isn’t it sad that the Ontario government has created a booking portal so poorly that we need assistance from others to find important function links.
> 
> In another display of excellent ON IT, I called Young Drivers of Canada to rebook dd’s driving test today. The MTO booking portal was overwhelmed on Monday andcrashed for the whole week. I was told to try again next week. Our tax dollars at work….



Hope you have better luck with the driving test than those around Ottawa, apparently our testing centre is booking into 2022... I'm sure a lot of people will go for the smaller places nearby.


----------



## FigmentSpark

hdrolfe said:


> Hope you have better luck with the driving test than those around Ottawa, apparently our testing centre is booking into 2022... I'm sure a lot of people will go for the smaller places nearby.


what?  So maybe a person should book their appointment even if they can’t take the test yet?  My DS is waiting to finish his road training with the driver training school, but DH has been driving with him for nearly a year and he’s ready.


----------



## hdrolfe

FigmentSpark said:


> what?  So maybe a person should book their appointment even if they can’t take the test yet?  My DS is waiting to finish his road training with the driver training school, but DH has been driving with him for nearly a year and he’s ready.



https://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/student-d...st-appointment-in-ottawa-until-2022-1.5473455 people are going as far as Sudbury


----------



## FigmentSpark

hdrolfe said:


> https://ottawa.ctvnews.ca/student-d...st-appointment-in-ottawa-until-2022-1.5473455 people are going as far as Sudbury


Thanks for the heads up on the driving tests.  Just booked DS for G2 test... Sudbury in November!  People from Sudbury are going to be mad that everyone's going there for testing.  I hope they open more slots to take care of the backlog.  Also, what happens if the person fails?  In the beforetimes, you'd just take it again that day, now, what, wait 6 months?

Edit:  DH said the Golden Horseshoe testing sites were booked until 2023, that's crazy.  They'll have to do something to clear the backlog.


----------



## juniorbugman

My nephew got his 2nd shot today - pfizzer.   3 more in my family to go for their second shots.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I just booked the second dose for me and DH - July 10. We both got Pfizer, but now we are in low supply of Pfizer, so our second dose will be Moderna. Here's hoping when DS(12) is eligible in a couple of weeks that he can get a Pfizer appointment, since that's all he can get


----------



## Fellowship9798

Second shot done. First was AZ and second this evening was Pfizer about 8 weeks after the first.

For those in BC at least, keep checking the booking site and you may be able to move up appointments as they are released or as people cancel or change. In 24 hours I went from July 8 to Tuesday next week, to Saturday this weekend to today an hour from when I last checked the website.

Happy to have it done and if I can fill a last minute spot today and help make sure no doses go to waste then all the better.


----------



## ont/ohana

My first was Pfizer, booking second on Monday of Pfizer, DH got AZ first and has Pfizer second next week.


----------



## damo

Fellowship9798 said:


> Second shot done. First was AZ and second this evening was Pfizer about 8 weeks after the first.
> 
> For those in BC at least, keep checking the booking site and you may be able to move up appointments as they are released or as people cancel or change. In 24 hours I went from July 8 to Tuesday next week, to Saturday this weekend to today an hour from when I last checked the website.
> 
> Happy to have it done and if I can fill a last minute spot today and help make sure no doses go to waste then all the better.



Anyone looking for an appointment should keeping checking their local websites at about 3 pm for those last minute shots.  There seems to be quite a few of them available.


----------



## Madame

Dose #2 complete for DH & myself.  AZ + Pfizer. 2.5 kids left (our boys don’t turn 12 until Aug and ON is ridiculously sticking with age over birth year ; DD should have dose 2 by the end of July to start gr 9 in Sept ).


----------



## ottawamom

DH and I both got Pfizer this morning as a second shot follow up to AZ. Now to get the adult boys done with their second shots (they will qualify on June 28th).


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Look! Our little thread is almost at the 20% double dose! LOL  Let's go!  *sorry, couldn't help myself*


----------



## hdrolfe

Got my second dose, Pfizer this time. It hurt less, and so far no reaction, but I did stop at the store on my way home just in case I don't feel up to it tomorrow.


----------



## juniorbugman

My nephew had his 2nd Pfizer on Friday and yesterday he had chills and then was hot and his other arm hurt - not the one with the shot.  Today he has a headache but will be going to work tonight.   He took some Tylenol so I am sure he will be fine.   If he had gone for his shot this week he would be getting Moderna instead of Pfizer since Toronto is saving Pfizer for first shots for 12-17 year olds.   I am getting my 2nd Pfizer this week and am not sure what Durham is doing.  We will see on Wednesday when I go.
Edited:   Just saw a note from Durham that as of June 22 all 2nd doses for adults will be Moderna so I will be a mix and match person.


----------



## hdrolfe

There were doing Pfizer and Moderna at the location I went to, I'm not quite sure how I ended up with Pfizer, but it didn't really matter to me. One couple got sat in my area and then I guess they had Moderna first so got moved over to the other area. 

It all reminded me of a cruise terminal though, without the luggage, line up to get in, line up to check in, line up for a seat, wait around then off you go! 

And the Pfizer shot hurt less than AZ, perhaps a better shot giver, not sure, but I only felt the first poke and then nothing. With AZ I felt it the whole time. Even now, I can't feel where I got it yet I did with AZ. Glad it's over! Until it's booster time I guess.


----------



## Where's Wall-E

I got my call 1 day before my 8 weeks and was booked for 1 day after my 8 week window! I opted for AZ both times. I feel SO happy to be fully vaccinated. Absolutely no side effects from dose 2, unlike the truck load of crud that came with the first.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Seems Canada is saying that Pfizer and moderna are interchangeable, but the US CDC is saying to stick with the one you got first.  What’s a person to believe?  DS18 got Pfizer first and I could rebook his second for this week if he gets Moderna,  otherwise he’s waitig until mid July fo rpfizer.  How do you know what’s right?  He’s my kid, I can’t ask him to make the decision when I don’t know the answer myself.


----------



## juniorbugman

FigmentSpark said:


> Seems Canada is saying that Pfizer and moderna are interchangeable, but the US CDC is saying to stick with the one you got first. What’s a person to believe? DS18 got Pfizer first and I could rebook his second for this week if he gets Moderna, otherwise he’s waitig until mid July fo rpfizer. How do you know what’s right? He’s my kid, I can’t ask him to make the decision when I don’t know the answer myself.


I know what you are going through.  I have an appointment booked for Wednesday and I think we will be getting Moderna when I got Pfizer the first time so now I have to decide what to do.  If I cancel I can't get another appointment until July 15th.  Decisions decisions.


----------



## Silvermist999

FigmentSpark said:


> Seems Canada is saying that Pfizer and moderna are interchangeable, but the US CDC is saying to stick with the one you got first.  What’s a person to believe?  DS18 got Pfizer first and I could rebook his second for this week if he gets Moderna,  otherwise he’s waitig until mid July fo rpfizer.  How do you know what’s right?  He’s my kid, I can’t ask him to make the decision when I don’t know the answer myself.



My gut feeling is that from this point onwards, Moderna will be administered to anyone 18+ at those clinics that previously only offered Pfizer, even when the “supply issue“ is over.  So it may not make any difference to wait and reschedule to a later date.


----------



## SCCNJ

I got my second dose a couple of hours ago! (AZ first,Pfizer second) 
AZ kicked my behind for 36 hours, so I'm feeling like I'm just waiting for it to BEGIN.  So far, I'm doing a lot of, "is that something!? No that's just me being paranoid again." lol


----------



## ottawamom

I was told by my physician that they regularly mix manufacturers of vaccines for other illnesses. She told me that this should be viewed the same.

I heard someone on the newcast read a post to their social media. She likened the different mRNA vaccines to different bottles of water. Same product different labels. That might be a bit simplified but it might help put things into perspective.


----------



## hdrolfe

So far I haven't really had a reaction to my second dose (Pfizer, first was AZ). I keep waiting... I thought I had a headache but the weather is humid which always brings on headaches for me so I think it's that. 

I feel for all the Pfizer people who may now get Moderna, but I think those are pretty closely related so I'd imagine it will be fine. I don't think we will be the only country to mix things. The US had a very different situation in terms of supply than we do. I thought I'd be getting Moderna for my second because I assumed the Pfizer would be reserved for the kids who have no choice what to get. 

If it was me, I would want the second dose asap, even if it means mixing, within reason. I mean a few days? Maybe wait. A week or two? Probably do it now.


----------



## FigmentSpark

It just concerns me that I read somewhere that the US's CDC said you shouldn't mix the Pfizer and Moderna.  That makes me wonder which is right.  I know all the experts here in Canada are pushing the interchangeability of the two vaccines.


----------



## bcwife76

FigmentSpark said:


> It just concerns me that I read somewhere that the US's CDC said you shouldn't mix the Pfizer and Moderna.  That makes me wonder which is right.  I know all the experts here in Canada are pushing the interchangeability of the two vaccines.


Doesn't the CDC also say you should get your second shot at 21 or 28 days? And here we are doing it at 8 weeks (used to be 16 weeks). So again... different plans for different countries. Bottom line is that the US doesn't deal with the supply issues we have had and continue to have so they don't need to pivot on a dime.


----------



## damo

FigmentSpark said:


> It just concerns me that I read somewhere that the US's CDC said you shouldn't mix the Pfizer and Moderna.  That makes me wonder which is right.  I know all the experts here in Canada are pushing the interchangeability of the two vaccines.



The FDA and CDC have okayed mixing mRNA vaccines.


----------



## vegs1

FigmentSpark said:


> It just concerns me that I read somewhere that the US's CDC said you shouldn't mix the Pfizer and Moderna.  That makes me wonder which is right.  I know all the experts here in Canada are pushing the interchangeability of the two vaccines.



https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1911262787512


----------



## amw

I live in the York region hot spot. This has been a banger month for us: 

After waiting patiently since her March 2 first dose, my 80 year-old Mom was able to get her second shot of Pfizer at the beginning of June. 

My DH had his second shot (Pfizer/Moderna) last week.

Today, I received my second dose  moderna after AZ.

Tomorrow, my DD21 and DD19 will get their second shots too (Moderna/Moderna).

I know it’s been a long road of waiting for vaccines, waiting for our turn to book, and then searching for slots ... but I feel it is an incredible feat that my family of three generations all received their second shot this month! 

We have come a long way as a country, and I feel so thankful to everyone involved in the process. Yes waits and lines can be long — but it shows how we are all stepping up and doing our part.


----------



## 22Tink

I got to change my vote today. 2 doses of Moderna complete!!


----------



## FigmentSpark

vegs1 said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1911262787512


Thanks.  That was very informative.  I ended up moving DS18's appointment to the Moderna, which is available next week, while his Pfizer appointment, which might be switched to Moderna anyway, was in late July.

I just hope they have enough Pfizer for my DS16 next week, as Moderna isn't approved for under 18.  Maybe they're saving the Pfizer doses for those under 18?


----------



## MamaLema

FigmentSpark said:


> Thanks.  That was very informative.  I ended up moving DS18's appointment to the Moderna, which is available next week, while his Pfizer appointment, which might be switched to Moderna anyway, was in late July.
> 
> I just hope they have enough Pfizer for my DS16 next week, as Moderna isn't approved for under 18.  Maybe they're saving the Pfizer doses for those under 18?


They are definitely saving the Pfizer doses for the under 18! Should be fine


----------



## juniorbugman

FigmentSpark said:


> Thanks.  That was very informative.  I ended up moving DS18's appointment to the Moderna, which is available next week, while his Pfizer appointment, which might be switched to Moderna anyway, was in late July.
> 
> I just hope they have enough Pfizer for my DS16 next week, as Moderna isn't approved for under 18.  Maybe they're saving the Pfizer doses for those under 18?


I too am sure that they are saving the Pfizer for the younger set as Durham / Ajax is having a pop-up in the park this Saturday & Sunday for 12-17 year olds and their unvaccinated adults in the family.
I have decided to just go ahead with my appointment tomorrow and get the Moderna as I am afraid if I wait they will just say that they are saving the Pfizer for the 12-17 years olds and I will have waited for nothing.


----------



## Starwind

FigmentSpark said:


> Thanks.  That was very informative.  I ended up moving DS18's appointment to the Moderna, which is available next week, while his Pfizer appointment, which might be switched to Moderna anyway, was in late July.
> 
> I just hope they have enough Pfizer for my DS16 next week, as Moderna isn't approved for under 18.  Maybe they're saving the Pfizer doses for those under 18?



Here in Ottawa, OPH has stated "The limited Pfizer vaccine will be reserved for youth 12 to 17 years old." at city-run/community clinics.


----------



## FinnFogg

Two doses of AZ - The first on Apr 20 and the second 8 weeks later to the day. Same for DH. The first dose knocked us both off our rockers.  Aches, pains, night sweats from hour 12 through to 36. Zero side effects from the second dose. 

Happy with our choice.  Two doses of the same vaccine, proven viral vector vaccine technology, very limited risk re blood clotting issue re dose 2 (which frankly wasn’t a big concern for me in dose 1), and only 7 more days to go until I am 14 days post-dose 2 and considered “fully vaccinated”.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Well I received my 2nd dose yesterday. I had AZ as my 1st dose on April 22nd and Pfizer as my 2nd dose. I’m in Hamilton and they are still using Pfizer for all ages. I had bad side effects with the 1st dose that started about 11 hrs after the shot and lasted a couple days, ie 39.9 degree temperature, but so far nothing with this shot except a sore arm and I received it at 2:20. I’m happy to finally have it done and over with. My DH goes on Saturday for his 2nd shot which makes me extremely happy that he will now 100% be able to come with me in September since there will be no quarantining.


----------



## Where's Wall-E

FinnFogg said:


> Two doses of AZ - The first on Apr 20 and the second 8 weeks later to the day. Same for DH. The first dose knocked us both off our rockers.  Aches, pains, night sweats from hour 12 through to 36. Zero side effects from the second dose.
> 
> Happy with our choice.  Two doses of the same vaccine, proven viral vector vaccine technology, very limited risk re blood clotting issue re dose 2 (which frankly wasn’t a big concern for me in dose 1), and only 7 more days to go until I am 14 days post-dose 2 and considered “fully vaccinated”.



Move the dose by 1 day, and I'm you! Although my very lucky husband got no side effects from AZ dose 1 either. Don't worry, I got ALL of them for the both of us. I think I practically skipped back to the car knowing I was FULLY VACCINATED!!


----------



## Spotthecat

Got my second dose (Moderna) today, 9 weeks to the day after my first dose of AZ on April 21st. I got the mack truck for the first shot, so hoping this one is slightly better in terms of side effects.


----------



## juniorbugman

My brother and I got our second shots today - first time was Pfizer (back on April 13th) and this time we got Moderna. I am going to be of the mind set that I am not going to get any symptoms and keep my fingers crossed. I am just sitting back chilling now having a nice cold glass of water, a container of yoghurt then I am going to snack on some chocolate rosebuds.


----------



## ottawamom

No, no my method for not getting too many symptoms was to keep moving. Move that arm, go for a walk, get sleep when your body tells you it needs it.

Just kidding, do whatever your body is comfortable with. Rosebuds sound good.


----------



## juniorbugman

ottawamom said:


> No, no my method for not getting too many symptoms was to keep moving. Move that arm, go for a walk, get sleep when your body tells you it needs it.
> 
> Just kidding, do whatever your body is comfortable with. Rosebuds sound good.


Yup I was dancing to my get up and go music and yup the Rosebuds were delicious.


----------



## Starwind

Today I got my second dose, this time Pfizer.  First dose was AZ on April 20.

I got it through a pharmacy. I was their second-last dose of Pfizer. They are expecting more vaccine next week but are not sure what they will be sent, though they think it will probably be Moderna.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

OMG, I used to love rosebuds!  And those Buried Treasure ice creamy treats with the treasure stick.  And Orange Pineapple ice cream is amazing too.  Wow, how quickly I went down the rabbit hole on this one LOL


----------



## hdrolfe

I always preferred the macaroons (the chocolate ones) to the rosebuds, but I'd take either  I liked the Dark Buds too, though they were harder to find.


----------



## juniorbugman

hdrolfe said:


> I always preferred the macaroons (the chocolate ones) to the rosebuds, but I'd take either  I liked the Dark Buds too, though they were harder to find.


Nope I am not a macaroon fan but I was really happy to see the rosebuds (or rosebud wannabe) at Dollar Tree.  They are called Chocolaty Buds.  My sister asked if they had any dark ones but nope.


ilovetotravel1977 said:


> OMG, I used to love rosebuds!  And those Buried Treasure ice creamy treats with the treasure stick.  And Orange Pineapple ice cream is amazing too.  Wow, how quickly I went down the rabbit hole on this one LOL


Oh wow I loved Buried Treasures - we had them at my Senior Public School in the mid 70's and we would get money to spend at lunch.   I also loved an ice cream treat called Jets then as well and I am happy that Chapmans makes a similar product.
Canadian Collection - Tiger Paw orange sorbet bar.  
My fave and it is something that I will pay full price for since a lot of stores don't carry it.  Yummy - I should have one of those tonight but I will save that one for tomorrow.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Okay, one last treat.

Dickie Dee...tri-colour rocket popsicle! Not sure I could chase anyone down the street with bare feet nowadays!


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> I always preferred the macaroons (the chocolate ones) to the rosebuds, but I'd take either  I liked the Dark Buds too, though they were harder to find.
> View attachment 584286



omg, this picture brings back so many memories! My favourites were the ones that tasted like Turtles chocolates and the ones that were like Crispy Crunch chocolates.   Just looked them up, because I’m that old and I can’t remember, they were called Slow Pokes and Willow Crisp.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

They should be giving us treats after our vaccines! Like when we used to get lollipops after the dentist!


----------



## hdrolfe

Silvermist999 said:


> omg, this picture brings back so many memories! My favourites were the ones that tasted like Turtles chocolates and the ones that were like Crispy Crunch chocolates.   Just looked them up, because I’m that old and I can’t remember, they were called Slow Pokes and Willow Crisp.
> View attachment 584300



When I was in high school we had to change (city) buses at the mall and there was a grocery store that sold these, we'd often get a box for like $1 and eat them on the second half of the bus ride


----------



## juniorbugman

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Okay, one last treat.
> 
> Dickie Dee...tri-colour rocket popsicle! Not sure I could chase anyone down the street with bare feet nowadays!
> 
> View attachment 584298


Okay and I can tell you that tomorrow is Bomb Pop day which is a celebration of the US version of this.  We should all go out and find one of these and enjoy them tomorrow.


----------



## bbangel

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> They should be giving us treats after our vaccines! Like when we used to get lollipops after the dentist!


I told my nurse I was disappointed that they weren't using fun bandages and there were no stickers


----------



## KNovacovschi

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> They should be giving us treats after our vaccines! Like when we used to get lollipops after the dentist!



I actually got a sticker and a red sucker on Tuesday where I got mine done


----------



## juniorbugman

KNovacovschi said:


> I actually got a sticker and a red sucker on Tuesday where I got mine done


Aw how cute.  A couple of weeks ago one of the pop ups in Toronto was giving out free ice cream.  I wanted a sticker but Ajax wasn't giving them out.


----------



## bankr63

2nd jab yesterday.  Pfizer over AZ protocol.  Surprisingly at 24 hours since injection I am feeling fine so far (knock wood).  I had one bad day after the first AZ shot, so was prepared for worse.


----------



## JenluvsDisney

Add me to the 2nd dose list!  Got AZ on April 22nd and Moderna yesterday.  My arm hurt a lot at the injection site last night (enough that it kept me awake) and today I feel a little bit tired (not sure how much is due to the shot and how much is due to having a poor sleep last night) but tylenol is helping  And I'm still able to carry on with regular life. It's my 50th birthday today and full vaccination is the BEST GIFT EVER!!


----------



## Gigi22

Just got my second dose today, Pfizer.  Changed my vote on the poll too.   Came home via the drugstore and got some Advil in case of a reaction.
Had my second shot at the same venue where I got my first shot.  Wow, was it different today!  Way busier.  Parking lot was about 3/4 full, and we were lined up inside (socially distanced and masked) for about 15 minutes to get a shot.  Total elapsed time was about 45 minutes.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Had AZ April 22. Had Pfizer booked for 8 weeks post-AZ but pushed it back to a Moderna appointment next week so I can be 10 weeks post-AZ.  Booked my husband for his second Moderna shot at the same time as mine. 

And... just managed to snag 2 Pfizer appointments for my teens today! They just became eligible to book dose 2. Not easy to find. Yesterday all I saw was an appointment 8hrs away. Just kept refreshing for a few minutes and lucked out.


----------



## wdwmom3

FigmentSpark said:


> Thanks.  That was very informative.  I ended up moving DS18's appointment to the Moderna, which is available next week, while his Pfizer appointment, which might be switched to Moderna anyway, was in late July.
> 
> I just hope they have enough Pfizer for my DS16 next week, as Moderna isn't approved for under 18.  Maybe they're saving the Pfizer doses for those under 18?



That’s why they are giving Moderna to people over 18.  So they have enough Pfizer to give people under 18.


----------



## KNovacovschi

juniorbugman said:


> Aw how cute.  A couple of weeks ago one of the pop ups in Toronto was giving out free ice cream.  I wanted a sticker but Ajax wasn't giving them out.



This was the sticker I was given


----------



## mkmommy

Had AZ April 10 and got Moderna today. Such a sense of relief and hope that things will return to normal.
My daughter gets her second on Sunday and we will have have gotten 2 doses. 

Thank you to all that are doing their part to help us get back to normal.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am (im)patiently waiting for my email to reschedule my second dose. Dr. Strang said there are 100,000 emails going today or Monday!


----------



## accm

After compulsively checking our local health unit’s vaccine page, they opened the eligibility for second doses to anyone for the walk in clinics. So I went out last night after putting my kids to bed, and got my second dose of Pfizer. I’m so relieved. My husband went out this morning and waited in the rain for his second shot. Now we just wait for there to be a vaccine for our 1 and 3 year olds.


----------



## spiffgirl101

Officially got to change my vote to two doses! Now we just have to hope Moderna gets approved soon or just wait until Pfizer is available again so DS 12 can get his second shot.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Big kid 19 just got his second Pfeizer . Sore arm tired bit of a headache but he’s done . DD15 goes Tuesday .and the house 3/5 will be done . Two littles (7,8) will be done when possible..


----------



## MamaLema

My family of 6 is fully vaccinated as of this weekend.. None of us had any side effects. We got lucky I guess.


----------



## SCCNJ

For those with teens, are you moving up their appointments?  I am really struggling with what to do.  My teen boys(13, 16) are at 5.5 weeks from their first dose and are eligible now but I have them booked so far at 8 weeks.  We want to get back to sports, travel etc but it's really unclear(to me) how big of a concern myocarditis truly is vs possible covid exposure.  What are others doing?


----------



## TommyJK

SCCNJ said:


> ... but it's really unclear(to me) how big of a concern myocarditis truly is vs possible covid exposure.  What are others doing?



This article from USA Today has some good info in it with regards to some of the numbers (myocarditis vs covid infection in youth).  It's all US numbers but they have been studying this much closer recently.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...htly-higher-young-people-cdc-says/5320167001/


----------



## FigmentSpark

SCCNJ said:


> For those with teens, are you moving up their appointments?  I am really struggling with what to do.  My teen boys(13, 16) are at 5.5 weeks from their first dose and are eligible now but I have them booked so far at 8 weeks.  We want to get back to sports, travel etc but it's really unclear(to me) how big of a concern myocarditis truly is vs possible covid exposure.  What are others doing?


If my DS16 wasn’t on Friday, I would at least try to move him.  He wants to get a job and have a good summer, unlike last year.

But I think each family has to figure it out for themselves, which is frustrating.  Can you talk to your doctor?  I wish they were more available with advice, but I suppose, they are just saying what the government is saying anyway.


----------



## juniorbugman

So my family of 6 is all now fully vaccinated (or we will be in about 2 weeks).   3 of us did the pfizer/moderna mix and the other 3 got pfizzer/pfizzer.


----------



## Hopeful8

Thrilled that our health unit opened up 12+ to book within 28 days of 1st shot.  Got my kids in for tomorrow, 30 days after 1st shot and almost a month earlier than originally booked!


----------



## Silvermist999

SCCNJ said:


> For those with teens, are you moving up their appointments?  I am really struggling with what to do.  My teen boys(13, 16) are at 5.5 weeks from their first dose and are eligible now but I have them booked so far at 8 weeks.  We want to get back to sports, travel etc but it's really unclear(to me) how big of a concern myocarditis truly is vs possible covid exposure.  What are others doing?


My teens are booked at 35 days for their second dose. I also have heard about waiting till “8 weeks” but nothing official has been announced anywhere so I’m not going to reschedule them to later.  My teens have friends who have already received their second doses in the past week, with no issues.  I think with more teens getting their second doses in the coming days/weeks, if there are any concerns, we will hear about it very soon.


----------



## FigmentSpark

DS18 got his second dose today... Moderna (after Pfizer as #1).  He said it went smoothly.  No side effects yet, but I told him to plan to stick around this evening in case he starts to have any effects.


----------



## Hopeful8

Silvermist999 said:


> My teens are booked at 35 days for their second dose. I also have heard about waiting till “8 weeks” but nothing official has been announced anywhere so I’m not going to reschedule them to later.  My teens have friends who have already received their second doses in the past week, with no issues.  I think with more teens getting their second doses in the coming days/weeks, if there are any concerns, we will hear about it very soon.



I booked my 14 year olds at the 30 day mark, tomorrow!  I have friends in the US who's kids received their 2nd dose at the 28 day mark.


----------



## juniorbugman

FigmentSpark said:


> DS18 got his second dose today... Moderna (after Pfizer as #1).  He said it went smoothly.  No side effects yet, but I told him to plan to stick around this evening in case he starts to have any effects.


I iced my arm where the shot was and my arm hardly hurt the next day and my brother who did not had a sore arm for a few days.
Just a thought


----------



## Chickkypoo

I had AZ for both of my shots. Fully vaccinated as of June 19th!


----------



## Silvermist999

FigmentSpark said:


> DS18 got his second dose today... Moderna (after Pfizer as #1).  He said it went smoothly.  No side effects yet, but I told him to plan to stick around this evening in case he starts to have any effects.



Do they tell you which vaccine you will be getting ahead of time? Or is it only once you sit down.  I wonder how they handle vaccinating kids at the same clinic when they do both.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Silvermist999 said:


> Do they tell you which vaccine you will be getting ahead of time? Or is it only once you sit down.  I wonder how they handle vaccinating kids at the same clinic when they do both.


I knew because I signed up for that one.  On our sign up (Halton) it says the location, the date and what the vaccine will be.  If he wanted Pfizer, he would have had to wait until July 18 and bookings were in to Aug, as well.  The Moderna was being offered at a different location and was easy to sign up for.  Lots of spots and they were a week out, not a month+ out.

Just a side note... I had reason to contact my doctor today (about an hour after his vaccination) and I mentioned that my DS had received his second dose.  She checked his file and the Health system had already updated, putting it on his medical chart.  Very efficient and nothing for me to do.  Now if we could just get our "proof" for travelling.


----------



## spiffgirl101

I just booked my DS 12 in for his second shot for July 26, I am so happy they opened booking up for Pfizer again! He had his first shot on June 9. The only rule we have here is that it has to be at least 28 days since the first shot.


----------



## TammyLynn33

DD15 got dose 2 yesterday. 38 days out. They rescheduled her. Arm is sore but she tolerated dose 2 better than dose 1 for sure . 
Everyone in our house eligible has two doses at this point .. (2 littles to go )


----------



## tlcdoula

I was just able to book our second doses for next week.  Will be 8 weeks between them...


----------



## Going to WDW

Had my 2nd dose (Moderna) this afternoon and very glad and grateful to have had it.   1st dose was AstraZeneca.    DH gets his 2nd dose on Friday (he had Pfizer as his 1st.)    Will be glad when we can re-book DS15 for his second dose (he currently has a late September appointment) as ideally it would be good to be fully vaccinated before school starts in September.   

Had my 1st dose at a local pharmacy (great service, awesome people) but the second dose today was at a large Ottawa Public Health clinic and it was amazing to see how well organized and efficiently it was handled. They were literally managing hundreds of people going through --- every person working at the site I spoke with was friendly and helpful.   I have definitely gained an immense respect for the pharmacies (and family doctors) and local public health units that are doing this work when they were called upon to step up.  We're very fortunate to have such great resources in the community.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Going to WDW said:


> Had my 2nd dose (Moderna) this afternoon and very glad and grateful to have had it.   1st dose was AstraZeneca.    DH gets his 2nd dose on Friday (he had Pfizer as his 1st.)    Will be glad when we can re-book DS15 for his second dose (he currently has a late September appointment) as ideally it would be good to be fully vaccinated before school starts in September.
> 
> Had my 1st dose at a local pharmacy (great service, awesome people) but the second dose today was at a large Ottawa Public Health clinic and it was amazing to see how well organized and efficiently it was handled. They were literally managing hundreds of people going through --- every person working at the site I spoke with was friendly and helpful.   I have definitely gained an immense respect for the pharmacies (and family doctors) and local public health units that are doing this work when they were called upon to step up.  We're very fortunate to have such great resources in the community.


Are they not allowing you to rebook your son yet?  My DS16 was allowed to move his Sept 2nd dose a few weeks ago.  He goes on Friday.


----------



## Going to WDW

FigmentSpark said:


> Are they not allowing you to rebook your son yet?  My DS16 was allowed to move his Sept 2nd dose a few weeks ago.  He goes on Friday.



Are you in Ontario (and not in a hot spot)?  When I access the site it still says I can't re-book earlier  --- his appointment is sept 25th and the earliest they give me is sept 24th which is really the same thing (just tried to book to re-confirm).   There are hot spots in Ontario where 12 to 18's where this isn't the case and you can book earlier but for most of Ottawa (which isn't a hot spot) they haven't opened earlier booking yet.   Wish I could but I literally can't book earlier.


----------



## FigmentSpark

I'm in Halton.  I don't think we're a hotspot, but we are next to Peel.  Also, we aren't using the provincial system to book, so maybe that's a difference.  I do find it surprising, though, because I thought one of the goals was to get all the kids done BEFORE school started.  That's why I was able to move my DS's appointment from Sept to July.  I thought that was a provincial thing.


----------



## damo

FigmentSpark said:


> I'm in Halton.  I don't think we're a hotspot, but we are next to Peel.  Also, we aren't using the provincial system to book, so maybe that's a difference.  I do find it surprising, though, because I thought one of the goals was to get all the kids done BEFORE school started.  That's why I was able to move my DS's appointment from Sept to July.  I thought that was a provincial thing.



Halton is considered a Delta variant hotspot.

"Health units covering Durham, Halton, Hamilton, Peel, Porcupine, Simcoe-Muskoka, Toronto, Waterloo, Wellington-Dufferin-Guelph and York are considered hot spots for the more transmissible variant."


----------



## Madame

FigmentSpark said:


> I'm in Halton.  I don't think we're a hotspot, but we are next to Peel.  Also, we aren't using the provincial system to book, so maybe that's a difference.  I do find it surprising, though, because I thought one of the goals was to get all the kids done BEFORE school started.  That's why I was able to move my DS's appointment from Sept to July.  I thought that was a provincial thing.


Non-hotspots have pushed kids’ apts back to 8 wks.  We just got dropped from the hotspot list when I was hoping DD would be fully vaccinated before starting detassling.  Guess not. I wish they would approve Moderna for 12-16 as these decisions are more supply based than science based.


----------



## bcwife76

Woohoo DH and I just got back from getting our second doses!! AZ first, Modern second!! 2 shot summer baby!!


----------



## ellbell

My 15 year old has just received his second dose of Pfizer.  On Saturday my hubby and 2 18 year olds get theirs and my dad gets his second shot tomorrow.  Everyone but my 10 year old will officially be considered fully vaccinated by July 17.  It's a great feeling and since my 10 year old is homeschooled and I have no vacations planned for him I'm not in a rush for him.


----------



## hdrolfe

My parent's got their second doses of Pfizer today, I was surprised they were able to get Pfizer to be honest, but glad they have their second dose.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Got my second Pfizer shot yesterday. They started a daily cancellation list recently and I added myself in the morning, got a text for a shot a few hours later!


----------



## ronandannette

marchingstar said:


> alberta announced a plan for second shots today.
> 
> those vaccinated in march can book today
> 
> those vaccinated in april can book by June 15
> 
> those vaccinated in may can book by June 28


Vaccination has gone like a rocket here since supply problems have eased. It’s possible to get a same-day appointment for either first or second doses of AZ or Moderna. Pfizer is restricted to second doses only or first doses for children. I went with Moderna for my second jab on Wednesday and although it really did kick my butt for about 20 hours, I’m still glad. Our household and many, many others in our circle have now had both doses. 


scorpsfan said:


> Hey guys. Honestly I am still on the fence about getting the vaccine. We (DH and DD and I) have appointments tomorrow to get our first Pfizer shots. I don't know if we will do it. I have been hesitant about it since they came out. It feels like everyone else is doing it, so we should too, but I hate feeling like that. Anyone else still not 100% sure about getting it or did you have any bad reactions to it when you got it? Also have they done enough studies on children aged 12+ yet? Really? What about the myocarditis risk now.. ughhh.
> I'm just so nervous, but we also want to be able to travel again freely without worry!


I’m in my northern Alberta hometown due to a death in the family and am having my first real encounters with people who are not getting vaccinated. They are all quite candid about their reasons, mostly a rebellion against what they consider to be government overreach. No one can honestly say the fear of a negative outcome is their issue. I’ve quickly stopped even discussing it. 


ilovetotravel1977 said:


> They should be giving us treats after our vaccines! Like when we used to get lollipops after the dentist!


Ha! I got my shot on Wednesday from an adorable student pharmacy intern and she did offer me a sucker. I took the purple one and it was great but even greater is my double-entry into the Alberta million-dollar vaccine recognition lottery. The first of three draws is being held July 6 - wish me luck!!


----------



## FigmentSpark

The rest of my family are DONE!


----------



## Silvermist999

hdrolfe said:


> My parent's got their second doses of Pfizer today, I was surprised they were able to get Pfizer to be honest, but glad they have their second dose.



My brother and sister in law both got Pfizer for their second doses yesterday, and same with my husband this morning. It was a nice surprise!


----------



## Spotthecat

Well nuts, my Ds13 just got refused his second dose AT HIS BOOKED SECOND DOSE APPOINTMENT!!! You'd think they'd contact you saying you needed to reschedule, instead of having a parent drive the kid to the hospital, park, wait, to be told no, we're not going to honour the appointment that was booked through your own booking system online. Not like this was a pop-up clinic where you didn't book an appointment, sheesh. When did they randomly change it to 8 weeks again for 12-17 in York Region??? I'm so confused...


----------



## hdrolfe

Spotthecat said:


> Well nuts, my Ds13 just got refused his second dose AT HIS BOOKED SECOND DOSE APPOINTMENT!!! You'd think they'd contact you saying you needed to reschedule, instead of having a parent drive the kid to the hospital, park, wait, to be told no, we're not going to honour the appointment that was booked through your own booking system online. Not like this was a pop-up clinic where you didn't book an appointment, sheesh. When did they randomly change it to 8 weeks again for 12-17 in York Region??? I'm so confused...



I thought they just announced teens would be able to move their appointments up? How strange... and I'd be annoyed as well. Maybe they didn't have any Pfizer? But they should have let you know before you got there.


----------



## ottawamom

My DS2 went to his girlfriends appointment at a Rexall with her. I told him to ask if they had any extra shots (ie people who didn't show up). Sure enough they did. Now he doesn't need to go next week and they can take the weekend to recover before heading back to work on Monday.


----------



## damo

Spotthecat said:


> Well nuts, my Ds13 just got refused his second dose AT HIS BOOKED SECOND DOSE APPOINTMENT!!! You'd think they'd contact you saying you needed to reschedule, instead of having a parent drive the kid to the hospital, park, wait, to be told no, we're not going to honour the appointment that was booked through your own booking system online. Not like this was a pop-up clinic where you didn't book an appointment, sheesh. When did they randomly change it to 8 weeks again for 12-17 in York Region??? I'm so confused...



This is what the York Region website says, ...

On June 25, the Province announced that beginning Saturday, June 26, 2021 at 8 a.m., youth aged 12 to 17 who live in a Delta hot spot are eligible to book an accelerated second dose appointment.

York Region is working to align with the updated provincial approach; however the Region will *not yet be expanding eligibility of second doses for those age 12 to 17 beyond eight weeks at this time *(with certain exceptions including youth with identified high-risk health conditions, essential workers who cannot work from home and Indigenous youth).

We are seeking additional information from the Ministry, as their original recommendations was to extend the interval for second doses for youth to 56 days (8 weeks). Accelerated second doses of the COVID-19 vaccine for those age 12 to 17, are available through the provincial booking system and participating pharmacies

Waiting for a second dose until mid-July 2021 still allows enough time for children and youth to be vaccinated with both doses before the 2021-2022 school year begins in September 2021.

The priority continues to be administering first doses – for youth and for the remaining adults who have yet to be vaccinated.

-------------
The province just announced, 
"Ontario is moving up the timeline when it comes to second doses for all children and youth between the ages of 12 and 17.

Starting Monday, July 5 at 8 a.m., those individuals will be eligible to book an accelerated second dose appointment to receive the Pfizer vaccine, either through the provincial booking system, directly through their public health unit or through participating pharmacies."

So, perhaps York will adjust soon.


----------



## amw

damo said:


> This is what the York Region website says, ...
> 
> On June 25, the Province announced that beginning Saturday, June 26, 2021 at 8 a.m., youth aged 12 to 17 who live in a Delta hot spot are eligible to book an accelerated second dose appointment.
> 
> York Region is working to align with the updated provincial approach; however the Region will *not yet be expanding eligibility of second doses for those age 12 to 17 beyond eight weeks at this time *(with certain exceptions including youth with identified high-risk health conditions, essential workers who cannot work from home and Indigenous youth).
> 
> We are seeking additional information from the Ministry, as their original recommendations was to extend the interval for second doses for youth to 56 days (8 weeks). Accelerated second doses of the COVID-19 vaccine for those age 12 to 17, are available through the provincial booking system and participating pharmacies
> 
> Waiting for a second dose until mid-July 2021 still allows enough time for children and youth to be vaccinated with both doses before the 2021-2022 school year begins in September 2021.
> 
> The priority continues to be administering first doses – for youth and for the remaining adults who have yet to be vaccinated.
> 
> -------------
> The province just announced,
> "Ontario is moving up the timeline when it comes to second doses for all children and youth between the ages of 12 and 17.
> 
> Starting Monday, July 5 at 8 a.m., those individuals will be eligible to book an accelerated second dose appointment to receive the Pfizer vaccine, either through the provincial booking system, directly through their public health unit or through participating pharmacies."
> 
> So, perhaps York will adjust soon.



Yes, the only way to book that age was through the Ontario website choosing “Cornell”. But York released twitter announcement today:

”#YorkRegion will be releasing approximately 25,000 COVID-19 vaccine appointments on Monday, July 5 at 8:00am for individuals 12+ who,live, work or go to school in York Region and are Looking to book their first dose or who are looking to book an accelerated second dose.“

I found the best, most accurate info by following York Regionon Twitter. They did post awhile back that they were originally sticking to 8 weeks for 12-17, but I think it was to take care of the backlog of adult appointments. The region is currently sitting at second dose vaccination of 49 percent!  Monday is your day!


----------



## mshanson3121

We all got our second dose, Pfizer, on Tuesday - it was 6 weeks for DH and I, 4 weeks for DS (13), in NB. That leaves DD, 11, unvaccinated, and she will remain unvaccinated unfortunately, even if it becomes available. So it'll be interesting to see how that will affect traveling down the road once a shot is open for her age group. I do plan to get a letter from her doctor explaining why she's not vaccinated, but not sure if that will help.


----------



## damo

mshanson3121 said:


> We all got our second dose, Pfizer, on Tuesday - it was 6 weeks for DH and I, 4 weeks for DS (13), in NB. That leaves DD, 11, unvaccinated, and she will remain unvaccinated unfortunately, even if it becomes available. So it'll be interesting to see how that will affect traveling down the road once a shot is open for her age group. I do plan to get a letter from her doctor explaining why she's not vaccinated, but not sure if that will help.



There are always going to be people who can't get vaccinated for medical reasons.  There always have been and those letters from doctors have sufficed.  I'm sure it will continue to be that way in the future.

I have a niece who suffered a severe reaction as a baby to a vaccination and has never had any subsequent vaccinations.  She travelled the world with her doctors' notes and didn't have any issues.


----------



## mshanson3121

damo said:


> There are always going to be people who can't get vaccinated for medical reasons.  There always have been and those letters from doctors have sufficed.  I'm sure it will continue to be that way in the future.
> 
> I have a niece who suffered a severe reaction as a baby to a vaccination and has never had any subsequent vaccinations.  She travelled the world with her doctors' notes and didn't have any issues.



I was just thinking quarantine, like how right now anyone with unvaccinated kids traveling internationally have to quarantine for 2 weeks.


----------



## dvcdisney

Just wanted to check back in and add my second dose.


----------



## Mikey15

Kingston PHU released a lot of appointments this morning!

We're booked in for a week from today for shot #2 of Pfizer! If you don't have an appointment yet, today seems like a good day to get one,


----------



## azrivest

Got my 2nd shot of Pfizer yesterday. 15 hours in and no side effects apart from a slightly sore arm!


----------



## Mikey15

azrivest said:


> Got my 2nd shot of Pfizer yesterday. 15 hours in and no side effects apart from a slightly sore arm!



Nice! 

Did you go with the same arm as before or the other side? Curious what others are doing


----------



## zebsterama

ASTRAZENECA on April 21
PFIZER June 21


----------



## juniorbugman

Mikey15 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you go with the same arm as before or the other side? Curious what others are doing


I went with the same arm my not main arm.  I am left handed so both were in my right arm even though I do alot right handed.


----------



## Aladora

Mikey15 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you go with the same arm as before or the other side? Curious what others are doing



I had to go with the same arm, I had all the nodes removed from under my right arm 15 years ago and since then I am not allowed to have blood pressure taken or any needles given in that arm.


----------



## azrivest

Mikey15 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you go with the same arm as before or the other side? Curious what others are doing



Same arm. Here in Quebec they don't give us much choice, it's in your left arm by default


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Youngest ds now has his second shot.  Everyone in our home who wants a shot is vaccinated!!!  It just makes me feel good to know that everyone we know and spend time with in our family circle has received their immunizations.  With restrictions fully lifted in Alberta....life feel normal again!!!!!!


----------



## DnA2010

DH and I got:
Astrazenica April 30th
Moderna July 3rd

DD17 has had one dose of Pfizer so far.


----------



## pigletto

Cold sores are from a virus that always lives in your body ( after you contract it). They flare up when the immune system is weakened from stress or illness or fatigue etc . It makes sense that your immune system is weakened from creating a response to the vaccine.


----------



## FigmentSpark

pigletto said:


> Cold sores are from a virus that always lives in your body ( after you contract it). They flare up when the immune system is weakened from stress or illness or fatigue etc . It makes sense that your immune system is weakened from creating a response to the vaccine.


I'm choosing to see this as a positive that my body is responding to the vaccine, ergo, is too busy to notice that feisty cold sore virus.


----------



## lizzyb

Fully vaccinated with Moderna.

Kids fully vaccinated with Pfizer


----------



## tinderbell&pixiedust

My family and I are all officially vaccinated as of last night.  We all had Pfizer for our 1st and Moderna for our 2nd.


----------



## shaycamp21

Just got my second shot Tuesday since there was a shortage for Pfizer in my area-- second shot was Moderna.


----------



## DougEMG

Astrazenica April 16th
Moderna July 6rd 

WDW trip booked for November.


----------



## bbangel

Just got my second shot of Pfizer today


----------



## candygirl75

AZ on April 21
Pfizer on June 22
DH one day after me, same shots.
Both my older 2 kids done on May 20 and July 5 - Pfizer for both.
Now anxiously awaiting news on being able to vaccinate my 10 yo.  
Planning for March 2022 at WDW. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JETSDAD

We got our 2nd shots of Pfizer yesterday (first on May 6).  DD(16) also got her 2nd shot yesterday and her first was May 27.  All done and excited to get back down to WDW for the 50th!


----------



## Silvermist999

Both DH and I are fully vaccinated now, all Pfizer.  Our kids are booked for their second shots this coming week. Cannot wait!


----------



## spiffgirl101

My DS12 got his second Pfizer shot yesterday!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am going for my second Pfizer tomorrow afternoon. Can't wait to change my vote yet again.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I am sitting in the waiting area, just had my second jab. #fullypfizered


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Just thought I would share an update that I have had very minor symptoms this time around. First time I had a pretty a nasty headache, fatigue, arm felt like 100 lbs, and some tingling in the opposite hand.  

I started to take Tylenol four hours before my shot and every six hours since. I did feel a headache coming on, but I have managed to keep it at bay this time around. I'm over 24 hours post-jab and hopefully out of the woods now.


----------



## ronandannette

bcwife76 said:


> Woohoo DH and I just got back from getting our second doses!! AZ first, Modern second!! *2 shot summer baby!!*


It's grand!  I had your same cocktail and as of today I'm at max immunity. Let's go! 


Mikey15 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you go with the same arm as before or the other side? Curious what others are doing


A month or so ago I broke my left elbow. I specifically had the shot in my right arm so I could move it around vigorously, which is what they recommend you do to prevent stiffness.


----------



## Chickinvic

Got my 2nd shot on July 14th. Pfizer both times.


----------



## bcwife76

DD12 got her second shot today  Three out of the four of us are now Vaxxed to the max!!


----------



## 22Tink

bcwife76 said:


> DD12 got her second shot today  Three out of the four of us are now Vaxxed to the max!!


Nice! I’m still waiting for DD12’s invite for her second shot. Her first dose was June 17th.


----------



## Honeypot

I got my second pfizer shot on the 15th. DH and I are now both fully vaccinated, kiddos aren't of age yet (11 and 8).


----------



## E&Cmom

My whole family is done now. My 17 and 14 year old DD got their second Phizer shot on Sunday.


----------



## bababear_50

https://covid-19.shoppersdrugmart.c...urce=sfmc&utm_content=SE - A Badge - COVID-ON
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

DD13 is getting her second PF dose on Wednesday night. DH still not vaccinated at all.


----------



## La Tomate

My DD12 is the only one of us double vaxx'd.

I'm STILL waiting to see an allergist and my 4 months will be "up" mid August [[sigh]] ... so I may have to start over? Not sure. Can't seem to find out.


----------



## Jennkneefir

First shot - Pfizer
Second shot - Moderna 

Edmonton, AB.


----------



## 22Tink

Just got home from getting DD13's second Pfizer dose.  Finally!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Good to see this thread getting bumped up again!


----------



## damo

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Good to see this thread getting bumped up again!



Ya, I wonder how many second shots haven't been recorded.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

damo said:


> Ya, I wonder how many second shots haven't been recorded.



I know.  When this thread was started we were leading the country in shots LOL


----------



## Madame

My boys turn 12 today & just had dose 1 (Pfizer) this morning.  We should be able to squeeze in dose 2 before the start of the school year


----------



## bababear_50

I just read an article that said 
Moderna is saying if you got 2 shots of their vaccine you will likely need a 3rd shot (booster ) in the Fall.
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/new...ird-one-this-fall/vi-AAMYH7C?ocid=mailsignout
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yea Pfizer has already made their sales pitch too $$$$$$$


----------



## bbangel

I don't want a booster until more of the world has a chance at a first dose


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Dr. Strang in NS has already stated that NS will NOT be doing third doses as he would like to see the world get vaccinated. So until the various governments start to recognize mixing, those people will be SOL for travel.


----------



## Donald - my hero

bbangel said:


> I don't want a booster until more of the world has a chance at a first dose





ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Dr. Strang in NS has already stated that NS will NOT be doing third doses as he would like to see the world get vaccinated. So until the various governments start to recognize mixing, those people will be SOL for travel.


*Colour me unpopular on a social media site devoted to travelling outside of our own country but I 100% agree with this sentiment! I consider myself beyond privileged to even afford travel and stay overnight outside of my own city and province never mind country. I can't with a clear conscience even think about getting a booster shot so I'm considered fully vaccinated outside of Canada when other countries currently don't have access to even first doses. Does it bother me that I'll need to wait until 2023 to go back to Disney (for personal reasons we can't travel at any time of the year other that Jan/Feb and 2022 isn't feasible for other reasons)? Damn straight it does, but that's just how it will need to play out for the 2 of us. By that point I'm confident that things will be more settled into the new normal.*


----------



## Madame

Donald - my hero said:


> *Colour me unpopular on a social media site devoted to travelling outside of our own country but I 100% agree with this sentiment! I consider myself beyond privileged to even afford travel and stay overnight outside of my own city and province never mind country. I can't with a clear conscience even think about getting a booster shot so I'm considered fully vaccinated outside of Canada when other countries currently don't have access to even first doses. Does it bother me that I'll need to wait until 2023 to go back to Disney (for personal reasons we can't travel at any time of the year other that Jan/Feb and 2022 isn't feasible for other reasons)? Damn straight it does, but that's just how it will need to play out for the 2 of us. By that point I'm confident that things will be more settled into the new normal.*


I’m torn about this.  We (1st world countries) are wasting doses right *now* that could be used as boosters and would never be shipped abroad in time.  Also, the rest of the world needs our economies back at full steam if we are expected to pay for their doses too - a major part of those economies (for good or bad) is tourism related.


----------



## 22Tink

Madame said:


> I’m torn about this.  We (1st world countries) are wasting doses right *now* that could be used as boosters and would never be shipped abroad in time.  Also, the rest of the world needs our economies back at full steam if we are expected to pay for their doses too - a major part of those economies (for good or bad) is tourism related.


This is my thought as well.  It's such a tough call, and I fully support that all countries should have access to the vaccine, but if the doses are already here and they're recommending it I'll likely take a booster since the doses will be wasted if they aren't used.  Of course I'd prefer other countries are vaccinated before I get my booster, but no one wins if doses get thrown out because people are refusing them.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Madame said:


> I’m torn about this.  We (1st world countries) are wasting doses right *now* that could be used as boosters and would never be shipped abroad in time.  Also, the rest of the world needs our economies back at full steam if we are expected to pay for their doses too - a major part of those economies (for good or bad) is tourism related.





22Tink said:


> This is my thought as well.  It's such a tough call, and I fully support that all countries should have access to the vaccine, but if the doses are already here and they're recommending it I'll likely take a booster since the doses will be wasted if they aren't used.  Of course I'd prefer other countries are vaccinated before I get my booster, but no one wins if doses get thrown out because people are refusing them.


*I get that as a very valid point, hear what you're saying and even agree to a certain degree - it is VERY wasteful for us to simply refuse vaccines that are currently within our country. However, for me it comes down to the knowledge of the WHY I would be getting that booster shot. If it's only so i can be recognized as fully vaccinated in order to travel or go to a live performance then no, I can't do that because I have a rather annoyingly large justice-based streak to my personality  

I admit this is only applying to ME and my moral code BTW!*


----------



## hdrolfe

I'd love to get a third shot so I can travel, also would love for other countries to be able to get vaccinated as well. It really isn't in my hands to make either decision and I will do what they tell me to do at this point. However, with thousands of doses set to expire and be tossed here... there must be a way to prevent that? Offer them to those who want a third dose, it doesn't seem like logistically they can ship them anywhere to get used before they expire. And those Canadians who haven't received a dose yet seem unlikely to do so any time soon.


----------



## Sunelis

I got my 3rd dose last week. But I got a dose that was going to be thrown out because it was leftover after the vaccination center where my father's wife works closed for the day,


----------



## damo

Sunelis said:


> I got my 3rd dose last week. But I got a dose that was going to be thrown out because it was leftover after the vaccination center where my father's wife works closed for the day,



Are you in Quebec?


----------



## DavidL

Here in London Ontario they are begging for people to come use up some Moderna that has been thawed and can't be re-frozen to donate to other provinces or countries.     If those doses are going to be discarded because they are about to expire, I'd take a booster shot.   (I've already had 1 dose of Pfizer and 1 dose of Moderna)     It seems like such a waste to throw away vaccine.      Otherwise, I'm not in a big rush for a booster shot.


----------



## Sunelis

damo said:


> Are you in Quebec?


Yes.


----------



## quandrea

I’d take a third dose of Moderna. If they are saying we will need boosters, why not use those vaccines set to expire for this purpose?  Silly, really.


----------



## BLAZEY

Both DH & I got our 2nd dose of Pfizer July 23, and DD got hers on July 27. We are now a fully vaxxed household.


----------



## juniorbugman

Hey Heather @hdrolfe did you see this?   
Ontario says it will be offering third doses of COVID-19 vaccine to vulnerable people while expanding the eligibility for the Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine to children born in 2009
https://t.co/ZNtHy0pfhp?amp=1


----------



## hdrolfe

juniorbugman said:


> Hey Heather @hdrolfe did you see this?
> Ontario says it will be offering third doses of COVID-19 vaccine to vulnerable people while expanding the eligibility for the Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine to children born in 2009
> https://t.co/ZNtHy0pfhp?amp=1



I saw the third doses to vulnerable people but missed that 2009 news!!  oohhhh now i need to check.  Thank you!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Kiddo's first appointment for Pfizer is booked for this afternoon! Such a relief. I probably could have booked his second appointment as well but it will be the beginning of the school year and I was going to wait and see if they run a clinic of some sort at the school for it. Easier if he can get it done there, but if not I will sign him up asap. So relieved... Now just need to hope the world starts recognizing mixed doses so I can travel  

I am glad Ontario watched the results from BC & Alberta who have been giving doses to those born in 2009 and were able to move ahead with this, especially with school starting in a few weeks and Delta being so easy to spread, and affecting kids too. I think this will mean everyone in kiddo's new school will be eligible for vaccinations since they should all be born 2009 or earlier.


----------

